# Pesadilla para los hipotecados. El Euribor se desmadra y supera el 2%



## calopez (9 Sep 2022)

El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.

En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.

A efectos prácticos, con la media de hoy, esto supone que para una Hipoteca variable de 180.000€ a 25 años con un diferencial del 1% y revisión anual pasará de pagar una cuota de 639€ a pagar 845€, esto son 206€ mas cada mes lo que equivale a 2.474€ más al año.









Pesadilla para los hipotecados. El Euribor se desmadra y supera el 2%


Vaya semanita ¿eh? imagínate el lío que tienen los ingleses que se levantaron el lunes con un Primer Ministro y una Reina y se acostaron el jueves con una




www.euribor.com.es


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Sep 2022)

Bien... por apoyar a UCRANIA, nos cortamos los cataplines y lo que haga falta. Lo que nos ordene EE.UU.








Zelenski, Presidente de Ucrania, arremete contra la UE y dice que no le queremos dar sus $8.000 millones mensuales









Zelenski asegura que Ucrania necesita 7.000 millones de dólares al mes para mantener a flote su economía


El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha cifrado en 7.000 millones de dólares la ayuda mensual que necesita su país.




okdiario.com


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Arrepentíos todos los burbujos a tipo variable! El fin está cerca.









Pesadilla para los hipotecados. El Euribor se desmadra y supera el 2%


Vaya semanita ¿eh? imagínate el lío que tienen los ingleses que se levantaron el lunes con un Primer Ministro y una Reina y se acostaron el jueves con una




www.euribor.com.es


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Arrepentíos todos los burbujos a tipo variable! El fin está cerca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2,5 para terminar el año dice...  yo diría 2,5 para terminar la semana que viene.


----------



## Geriatric (9 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre le echo 25 Euros


----------



## jotace (9 Sep 2022)

¡Pillo palomitas!!


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

Si sigue a este ritmo llega al 2,5 en unos días.


----------



## MrDanger (9 Sep 2022)

Por mucha pasta que pidan se venden zulos como rosquillas. Pues nada, ahora a apechugar. 

¡Casapapismo o muerte!


----------



## greg_house (9 Sep 2022)

Mala suerte


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Sep 2022)

Querido Lidl denos su bendición y ayúdenos a sobrellevar estos tiempos tan oscuros


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Sep 2022)

Que no se hubieran gastado el dinero que no tenían... es lo que hay cigarritas... la fiesta se acaba


----------



## Geriatric (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Esto siempre está bien traido.

la cara que pone el que no habla en ese momento no tiene desperdicio


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> A efectos prácticos, con la media de hoy, esto supone que para una Hipoteca variable de 180.000€ a 25 años con un diferencial del 1% y revisión anual pasará de pagar una cuota de 639€ a pagar 845€, esto son 206€ mas cada mes lo que equivale a 2.474€ más al año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que son las matematicas.

A efectos de numeros interes alto a poco tiempo hace un efecto similiar a interes bajo a mucho tiempo


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (9 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> 2,5 para terminar el año dice...  yo diría 2,5 para terminar la semana que viene.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## FilibustHero (9 Sep 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Bien... por apoyar a UCRANIA, nos cortamos los cataplines y lo que haga falta. Lo que nos ordene EE.UU.



La inflación galopante se produjo mucho antes de lo de Ucrania, esto ya lo tenían preparado.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (9 Sep 2022)

empezad a apretar el culo pepitos


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tales90 (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Arrepentíos todos los burbujos a tipo variable! El fin está cerca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder si lo normal en una economía sana es inflación en 2%, tipos de interes y euribor sobre un 3%. Si ya con un 2% les da un infarto!!! Entonces en situaciones raras(como esta) que se puede ir a un 5 o 6% que les pasa??


----------



## Economista_paco (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias



Al precio que está el pollo?

Nada, se vienen tiempos de mortadela y macarrones con tomate de bote.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Seguro que los concesionarios se hinchan a vender coches...


----------



## MaGiVer (9 Sep 2022)

Banda sonora para el hilo:.


----------



## hijo (9 Sep 2022)

El q no pueda pagar con Euribor al 2 no hizo bien los deberes. Una hipoteca debe pagarse comodamente a tipo fijo o variable al 7%. A partir de ahí si q podría entender ciertos problemas ...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

Las renovaciones de Septiembre van a pasar del -0,5% al 2% . Buena ostia...


----------



## Juanchufri (9 Sep 2022)

Octubre guanoso is coming.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

Cuánto encarece una cipoteca de 250.000 a 30 años del -0,5 al 4%? Diferencial pongamos un 1% o lo que veáis que pueda ser el medio.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Me quería cambiar de coche pero creo que voy a esperarme 12-18 meses y ver hasta donde llegan las ofertas


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Las renovaciones de Septiembre van a pasar del -0,5% al 2% . Buena ostia...



Las renovaciones de octubre con el dato de septiembre


----------



## Amerika (9 Sep 2022)

me nutre, me nutre mucho


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuánto encarece una cipoteca de 250.000 a 30 años del -0,5 al 4%? Diferencial pongamos un 1%.



De 800 a 1300 euros aprox


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Si yo firmo la hipoteca en octubre el dato que me implica es de septiembre.


----------



## HOOOR (9 Sep 2022)

Ahora la gente corriendo y como pollos sin cabeza a su oficina bancaria a pedir que les pasen a tipo fijo, y los del banco les crujiran con un 3.5 o 4% fijo. Y hice mis deberes y en 2018 me la cambie gracias al video de Saimon Perez y si, me he comido 4 años de perdidas pero ahora quien rie el ultimo??


----------



## tomac (9 Sep 2022)

Cada día más cerca del guano. Yo creo que a la que supere el 3% empezaremos a ver cositas.


----------



## Economista_paco (9 Sep 2022)

A ver si los langostos, funcivagos y prejubilados de la telefónica con 50 años y pensión máxima que dominan este pais a golpe de chascarrillo, comentario paleto y carajillo en bar Paco, dejan actuar libremente al mercado inmobiliario y no fuerzan a los peleles que nos gobiernan a mantener artificialmente los precios inflados para poder lucrarse con sus 10 pisos con los que desangran a la base productiva del sistema. Hágase, desínflense, inúndese el mercado con vivienda y bájense los precios.


----------



## Avila256 (9 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> empezad a apretar el culo pepitos



Claaaro y a ti ni te afectará  .

Cada día nace un tonto.

¿ Crees que el euribor sólo afecta al quién tiene hipoteca ?

Si vives de alquiler, ¿ El dueño no estará pagando una hipoteca ?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> De 800 a 1300 euros aprox



500 pavazos + el resto de incremento de costes se pone en mil leuros venidos de la nada. Eso no lo van a poder soportar los salarios españoles.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Claaaro y a ti ni te afectará  .
> 
> Cada día nace un tonto.
> 
> ...



Déjelo... No merece la pena explicárselo.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (9 Sep 2022)

Un mozo de puerto que tiene 2 hipotecas me dijo que se ríe el del euribor y esas mariconadas. 

El euribor es un problema para el remero que se quiso imitar a los curas político funcioratales enchufados


----------



## algala (9 Sep 2022)

Intratable estará para quien no haya hecho los deberes.


----------



## chortinator (9 Sep 2022)

Ojala se ponga al 15%

Pero hemos parado a la ultraderecha y apoyado a los ucras.


----------



## tomac (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 500 pavazos + el resto de incremento de costes se pone en mil leuros venidos de la nada. Eso no lo van a poder soportar los salarios españoles.



Pues que vendan y se vuelvan a casa de sus padres o abuelos o de alquiler o compartiendo habitacion. Haber hecho el cálculo bien, los tipos negativos era algo completamente artificial que no iba a durar para siempre.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Sep 2022)

Me cago en todo, ¿pero qué mierda es esta? Me voy a poner una puta lavadora, y para cuando vuelvo, estamos en la segunda página del hilo del euríbor del día (y por encima del 2%), y aún no se ha visto nada de esto:


----------



## Funci-vago (9 Sep 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Banda sonora para el hilo:.



Se te olvida la subida del GAS


----------



## el segador (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Me quería cambiar de coche pero creo que voy a esperarme 12-18 meses y ver hasta donde llegan las ofertas



pues sigue esperando, el precio de los coches solo puede subir y lleva subiendo muchos meses,


----------



## Alguien random (9 Sep 2022)

Viene mucho dolor para algunas familias...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (9 Sep 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Claaaro y a ti ni te afectará  .
> 
> Cada día nace un tonto.
> 
> ...



no pago hipoteca ni alquiler 

... que nombre te han puesto hoy, Mateo?    

menudo pringao


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Sep 2022)

La muerte llega siempre, a Reyes y plebeyos.


----------



## f700b (9 Sep 2022)

Cuanto cuesta un cambio de hipoteca?
notario y demas


----------



## Nut (9 Sep 2022)

La escalada del euríbor ya empieza a doler: la hipoteca media sube 1.200 euros al año (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Funci-vago (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



¿pero tu quien te crees que eres para poner noticias de economia en este subforo? Se lo voy a decir a @calopez


----------



## PLS--palasaca (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Y el bono español a 10 años rozando el 3
.....

Tiki Taka Salinas...


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## John Connor (9 Sep 2022)

Pues yo no ve a nadie quejandose.

"Si los espanoles pueden pagar con el euribor al 2% es que tienen dinero para pagar".


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Pues que vendan y se vuelvan a casa de sus padres o abuelos o de alquiler o compartiendo habitación. Haber hecho el cálculo bien, los tipos negativos era algo completamente artificial que no iba a durar para siempre.



La movida es que el desempleo se va a incrementar si o si. Van pillar muchos con variable y muchos con fija. Tienes razón en cuanto a los aspectos particulares de previsión riesgo,pero yo voy más allá y me refiero que la situación del propio país no va a poder soportar un zambobazo de la magnitud del que viene. Se va a destruir mucha, pero mucha, actividad económica.


----------



## lamoffj (9 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>



Eso sí que me hace subir, pero otra cosa...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (9 Sep 2022)

Agárrense, vienen curvas!!


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Pues yo no ve a nadie quejandose.
> 
> "Si los espanoles pueden pagar con el euribor al 2% es que tienen dinero para pagar".



Para pagar hipotecas si... Pero se lo quitan a otras cosas... Con lo cual: algunos empleos peligran


----------



## Goldman (9 Sep 2022)

Y mis acciones de BBVA subiendo casi un 5%


----------



## tomac (9 Sep 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Cuanto cuesta un cambio de hipoteca?
> notario y demas



Ya vas tarde pepito.


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Al precio que está el pollo?
> 
> Nada, se vienen tiempos de mortadela y macarrones con tomate de bote.



Mejor garbanzos con arroz, como antaño que comían siempre lo mismo, legumbre con algo d verdura en el caso de mis padres, y una vez a la semana carne o pescado.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Si yo tengo 100 en el bolsillo y me suben la cuota de la hipoteca... Inevitablemente gastaré menos en otras cosas.

Por ejemplo, ya no recuerdo la última vez que fui al cine... Por ejemplo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuánto encarece una cipoteca de 250.000 a 30 años del -0,5 al 4%? Diferencial pongamos un 1% o lo que veáis que pueda ser el medio.



Los años dan igual y el diferencial también. Lo que cuenta es el porcentaje de variación sobre el *capital pendiente de pago*.

Si ahora mismo quedan 250.000€ por pagar y la revisión del interés cambia en un 4'5% al alza, entonces:

250.000€ x 4'5% = *11.250€*

Eso es aproximadamente lo que se paga de más cada año. Si quieres saber la variación de cuota mensual, entonces:

11.250€ / 12 = *937'50€*

Ponte que ahora mismo la cuota sea de unos 850€ y con esa subida te montas en cerca de 1.800€ mensuales.

Y digo que es aproximadamente esa cantidad porque cada mes se amortiza un poquito, así que al mes siguiente ese _poquito_ no devenga interés y el porcentaje de interés será ligeramente más bajo (y el porcentaje de amortización será más alto). Pero vamos, que son más de 900 pavos mensuales.


----------



## tomac (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La movida es que el desempleo se va a incrementar si o si. Van pillar muchos con variable y mucho con fija. Tienes razón en cuanto a los aspectos particulares de previsión riesgo,pero yo voy más allá y me refiero que la situación del propio país no va a poder soportar un zambobazo de la magnitud del que viene. Se va a destruir mucha, pero mucha, actividad económica.



No dejarán despedir habrá ERTES para todos igual que con el covid. Esta crisis se va a pagar a escote entre todos. Ya se va viendo el modelo que quieren.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (9 Sep 2022)

Con una inflación al 10% esto es ridículo, deberían estar 3 o 4 veces el nivel actual mínimo.


----------



## From Thailand with love (9 Sep 2022)

Goldman dijo:


> Y mis acciones de BBVA subiendo casi un 5%



joder, no lo habia visto. Yo también tengo


----------



## greg_house (9 Sep 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que no se hubieran gastado el dinero que no tenían... es lo que hay cigarritas... la fiesta se acaba



Nos van a robar al resto para pagar su puta casa


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Nos van a robar al resto para pagar su puta casa



Muchos políticos se agarraran a ese palo de defender a los hipotecados.


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La movida es que el desempleo se va a incrementar si o si. Van pillar muchos con variable y mucho con fija. Tienes razón en cuanto a los aspectos particulares de previsión riesgo,pero yo voy más allá y me refiero que la situación del propio país no va a poder soportar un zambobazo de la magnitud del que viene. Se va a destruir mucha, pero mucha, actividad económica.



Qué pesimista.
Yo voy a comprar varios pisos para invertir,.,, perdón himbertir, los alquilaré por 1200 euros o los revendo por mucho más. El ladrillo siempre sube.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

A muchos nos duele la boca de decirlo pero no nos entienden:

La subida del Yuri no beneficia a nadie


----------



## mloureiro (9 Sep 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Bien... por apoyar a UCRANIA, nos cortamos los cataplines y lo que haga falta. Lo que nos ordene EE.UU.



Las dos cosas no están relacionadas.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Seguro que los concesionarios se hinchan a vender coches...



Esos ya hace años q no venden ni un tornillo, ahora la "moda" es pagar un alquiler por el coche y decir q es tuyo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Los años dan igual y el diferencial también. Lo que cuenta es el porcentaje de variación sobre el *capital pendiente de pago*.
> 
> Si ahora mismo quedan 250.000€ por pagar y la revisión del interés cambia en un 4'5% al alza, entonces:
> 
> ...



Era por dar cifras concretas. De 900 a 1800 al mes, por ejemplo?

Uff...


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Las dos cosas no están relacionadas.



La propia lagarde estableció ayer una relación de la guerra de Ucrania y los costes de la energía con el tema de la inflación


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Seguro que los concesionarios se hinchan a vender coches...



Esos ya hace años q no venden ni un tornillo, ahora la "moda" es pagar un alquiler por el coche y decir q es tuyo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Sep 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Nos van a robar al resto para pagar su puta casa



Posiblemente, lo que pasa es que no sólo sube el euribor, mirad como los intereses de la deuda van escalando también, de seguir así, que espero que sí, llegará el momento en el que no haya pan para tanto chorizo.


Rendimiento del Bono español a 2 años - Investing.com


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La movida es que el desempleo se va a incrementar si o si. Van pillar muchos con variable y mucho con fija. Tienes razón en cuanto a los aspectos particulares de previsión riesgo,pero yo voy más allá y me refiero que la situación del propio país no va a poder soportar un zambobazo de la magnitud del que viene. Se va a destruir mucha, pero mucha, actividad económica.



Y los impagos de hipotecas crecerán. No le quepa duda.


De donde no hay no se puede sacar. Es de primero de egb.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Me quería cambiar de coche pero creo que voy a esperarme 12-18 meses y ver hasta donde llegan las ofertas



Antes de bajarle un euro a los coches, para que los compremos los remeros, se los regalan a los moro-negros para que tengan forma de desplazarse rápidamente de un lado a otro a delinquir.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Sep 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Las dos cosas no están relacionadas.



Porque tú lo digas.

Este plan es grande y ambicioso y todo está relacionado.





__





 Guanos Dias: el BCE no descarta otra subidita de 75 pbs en OCTUBRE


No lo veo. Si fallo aceptaré de buen grado vuestras collejas.




www.burbuja.info





Si subimos más todavía, veremos el futuro y sus planes contra CHINA.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (9 Sep 2022)

hijo dijo:


> El q no pueda pagar con Euribor al 2 no hizo bien los deberes. Una hipoteca debe pagarse comodamente a tipo fijo o variable al 7%. A partir de ahí si q podría entender ciertos problemas ...



Claro que sí, campeón. Con un sueldo modal de 1.100€ vas a pagar intereses al 7% e impuestos del 60%.

Vais de listos y apenas os da para ataros las cordoneras.


----------



## -V_ (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mentefria2 (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A muchos nos duele la boca de decirlo pero no nos entienden:
> 
> La subida del Yuri no beneficia a nadie



Claro que sí amigo 

A las hormiguitas ahorradoras que no se han gastado lo que no tienen y no han colaborado en inflar y mantener la burbuja inmobiliaria, por ejemplo


----------



## Mentefria2 (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A muchos nos duele la boca de decirlo pero no nos entienden:
> 
> La subida del Yuri no beneficia a nadie



Hombre que no, a los conservadores ya te digo que si.


----------



## mloureiro (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> La propia lagarde estableció ayer una relación de la guerra de Ucrania y los costes de la energía con el tema de la inflación



Entonces Lagarde está media borracha, se parece Sanchez. La inflación empezó con subida de precios de fletes marítimos hace más de un año, que entre todos lo pagamos. El problema que tenemos hoy, no está relacionado con la guerra de Ucrania. El problema que vamos a tener si, pero subir tipos no es la solución para la falta de energía. 

La inflación tiene muchas partes, la energía es una.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Para pagar hipotecas si... Pero se lo quitan a otras cosas... Con lo cual: algunos empleos peligran



Le mero hecho de tener que explicar esto (que es algo tan básico) a muchos economistas o que van de economistas da idea de la naturaleza de la goyimada.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Hombre que no, a los conservadores ya te digo que si.



A nadie beneficia.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Entonces Lagarde está media borracha, se parece Sanchez. La inflación empezó con subida de precios de fletes marítimos hace más de un año, que entre todos lo pagamos. El problema que tenemos hoy, no está relacionado con la guerra de Ucrania. El problema que vamos a tener si, pero subir tipos no es la solución para la falta de energía.
> 
> La inflación tiene muchas partes, la energía es una.



La energía es la mitad al menos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

tomac dijo:


> No dejarán despedir habrá ERTES para todos igual que con el covid. Esta crisis se va a pagar a escote entre todos. Ya se va viendo el modelo que quieren.



En un escenario de caída del consumo e incremento de costes de tal magnitud, los ERTES son un brindis al sol...


----------



## f700b (9 Sep 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya vas tarde pepito.



Es curiosidad.
tengo letra de 250€ que me podría subir 100€ que pagaría desahogadamente. Tengo colchón y sueldo decente.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A muchos nos duele la boca de decirlo pero no nos entienden:
> 
> La subida del Yuri no beneficia a nadie



Eso lo dirás tú.

El euribor, que debería estar mucho más alto, beneficia al asalariado medio y perjudica a los grandes especuladores que han tenido el dinero gratis y con intereses negativos.


----------



## tomac (9 Sep 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Es curiosidad.
> tengo letra de 250€ que me podría subir 100€ que pagaría desahogadamente. Tengo colchón y sueldo decente.



Bien hecho, hiciste los deberes.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Es curiosidad.
> tengo letra de 250€ que me podría subir 100€ que pagaría desahogadamente. Tengo colchón y sueldo decente.



Yo pago 300 ahora... A partir de octubre 420 como mucho.

Imagínense si me la tuviesen que revisar dentro de dos meses...


----------



## EL BRAYAN (9 Sep 2022)

Gilipollas celebrando el hundimiento de la economía. España no tiene remedio.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Sep 2022)

Llego tarde...


----------



## Antiparras (9 Sep 2022)

prepárense a rescatar bancos, esto ya lo he visto antes


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



Jojojojo gloria bendita, solo falta aque suba más todavia


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Me acuerdo de eso de solo cuesta al principio luego ya....va a resultar una premonición de cuando se la meten por el culo.
> 
> Cómo se puede pedir una hipoteca a 30 o 40 años vista?



Que como?

Pues en una situación en la que llevábamos muchos años a tipos negativos, los mismos bancos creyendo que eso duraría hasta cerca del 2030, nadie se esperaba el COVID ni las locuras en desarrollar una guerra de farlopensky y el senil... Una guerra que NO SE LE PUEDE GANAR A RUSIA.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Al gran oso ruso no se le puede ganar.

Herir si... Pero ganar ni de loco.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Jojojojo gloria bendita, solo falta aque suba más todavia



Y también falta que su madre en lugar de hacer solo el misionero... También haga mamadas.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias



Mi suegra es una adelantada. Algún año le ha puesto a los niños perritos calientes en navidad.


----------



## tracrium (9 Sep 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Claro que sí amigo
> 
> A las hormiguitas ahorradoras que no se han gastado lo que no tienen y no han colaborado en inflar y mantener la burbuja inmobiliaria, por ejemplo



No. Si te dan un interés del 2% con una inflación oficial del 10% (la real irá por el doble o el triple) tu patrimonio se va al guano.


----------



## algala (9 Sep 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> A ver si los langostos, funcivagos y prejubilados de la telefónica con 50 años y pensión máxima que dominan este pais a golpe de chascarrillo, comentario paleto y carajillo en bar Paco, dejan actuar libremente al mercado inmobiliario y no fuerzan a los peleles que nos gobiernan a mantener artificialmente los precios inflados para poder lucrarse con sus 10 pisos con los que desangran a la base productiva del sistema. Hágase, desínflense, inúndese el mercado con vivienda y bájense los precios.



Jodase usted.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Muchos políticos se agarraran a ese palo de defender a los hipotecados.



Un hipotecado es un burro que tira del carro de los curas político funcioratales sporque esta atado de pies e hipoteca. Si quiere conservar su cueva debe servirles 30 o 40 años. 

Las hipotecas son la sangre del sistema feudal actual, sin ellas, los curas se tienen q traer a media África para que les sirvan.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias



Olvídate del pollo.


----------



## mloureiro (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> La energía es la mitad al menos.



Pero subir tipos no vale de nada para que baje el precio de la energía, algo que importamos y su suministro y precio están fuera de nuestro control. Lo mismo que subir tipos por el precio de los fletes marítimos que se multiplicado por 10x, carece de sentido.

Culpar la guerra de Ucrania no. Si me dizes que es para segurar el EUR pues ha perdido 20% de su valor en un año, a lo mejor si.


----------



## Burbujo II (9 Sep 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Gilipollas celebrando el hundimiento de la economía. España no tiene remedio.



Subnormal magufo cipotecado con el culo en llamas, y yo brindando con espuma.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Sep 2022)

Polla en mano me halloc esperando demoliciones hipotecarias para yo poder meterme.
El precio de la vivienda esta cayendo a plomo, nadie compra!!


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Pero subir tipos no vale de nada para que baje el precio de la energía, algo que importamos y su suministro y precio están fuera de nuestro control. Lo mismo que subir tipos por el precio de los fletes marítimos que se multiplicado por 10x, carece de sentido.
> 
> Culpar la guerra de Ucrania no. Si me dizes que es para segurar el EUR pues ha perdido 20% de su valor en un año, a lo mejor si.



Claro que sí, guapísimo

Farlopensky es un santo que no tiene culpa de nada.


----------



## Burbujo II (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Y también falta que su madre en lugar de hacer solo el misionero... También haga mamadas.



Vean este culo cipotecado al rojo vivo.

Pues es solo el comienzo.


----------



## lamoffj (9 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Olvídate del pollo.



Y del pan, que seguro que viene de Ucrania. Un vasito de agua si eso y arreando.


----------



## lamoffj (9 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Polla en mano me halloc esperando demoliciones hipotecarias para yo poder meterme.
> El precio de la vivienda esta cayendo a plomo, nadie compra!!



Dios te oiga. Yo sigo ahorrando el 80-90% de mi sueldo en casapapis esperando el llanto y el rechinar de dientes para rapiñar algún Pacopiso a precio de derribo.


----------



## bambum (9 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si sigue a este ritmo llega al 2,5 en unos días.



Yo lo veo al 3% a final de año. Y en un 4% a lo largo de 2023.

Sin duda subirán los pisos.


----------



## Bubble Boy (9 Sep 2022)

Hasta 2,88% yo no me preocuparía


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

algala dijo:


> Jodase usted.



Mi detector de acólitos de la telefónica S.A. y similares acaba de dispararse...


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A muchos nos duele la boca de decirlo pero no nos entienden:
> 
> La subida del Yuri no beneficia a nadie



A los bancos, a los bancos......


Recuerda, la banca nunca.....


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Vean este culo cipotecado al rojo vivo.
> 
> Pues es solo el comienzo.



Yo solo veo a una alimaña alegrandose del mal ajeno.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> A ver si los langostos, funcivagos y prejubilados de la telefónica con 50 años y pensión máxima que dominan este pais a golpe de chascarrillo, comentario paleto y carajillo en bar Paco, dejan actuar libremente al mercado inmobiliario y no fuerzan a los peleles que nos gobiernan a mantener artificialmente los precios inflados para poder lucrarse con sus 10 pisos con los que desangran a la base productiva del sistema. Hágase, desínflense, inúndese el mercado con vivienda y bájense los precios.



Esta vez sí va a ser. La vivienda va a bajar en los próximos meses por la recesión que viene y los tipos altos que van a desincentivar la compra.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Muchas risas y tal con estos, pero quien les hiciera caso tiene que estar durmiendo a pierna suelta


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> A los bancos, a los bancos......
> 
> 
> Recuerda, la banca nunca.....



No me lo creo.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que a más de uno se le deben estar poniendo por corbata


----------



## Burbujo II (9 Sep 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Vean este culo cipotecado al rojo vivo.
> 
> Pues es solo el comienzo.



Me ha ignorado. 

Impresionante la fisura anal que debe estar padeciendo ese pobre idiota.


----------



## alexforum (9 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre digo lo mismo. Yo me alegro de que suban los tipos y el Euribor. Cuando mas mejor.

Y como siempre digo: no me alegro del sufrimiento ajeno. Pero a mi que tengo ahorros para comprar a tocateja (o con muy poca hipoteca), me compensa. Y la verdad creo que mi alegria es tan respetable como la alegria de los que compraron hace años y hoy dia me quieren vender su piso en 100k mas.

Nunca llueve al gusto de todos.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (9 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Muchas risas y tal con estos, pero quien les hiciera caso tiene que estar durmiendo a pierna suelta



Yo jamás me rei de esa basura, lo único q deseaba era triturarlos, como a todo especulador o intermediario del zulo de mierda viviente.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Sep 2022)

Me queda media cipoteca...


----------



## Können (9 Sep 2022)

Mientras los que se entramparon no pidan ayudas por deshaucios, la subida de tipos me importa poco la verdad.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

ahahhaah tengo una conocida que dejó su curro donde cobraba muy bien a principios de año solo porque "no me siento realizada" ahora ha caído en otro curro donde ya se ha dado cuenta que aguanta la misma mierda pero esta tiene un lacito con la diferencia que aquí cobra un -40%... está contentisima con la subida del Euribor como os podéis imaginar xDDDD 

Resumen: Charos chareando con el ojete escupiendo fuego valirio


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Yo lo veo al 3% a final de año. Y en un 4% a lo largo de 2023.
> 
> *Sin duda subirán los pisos.*



Sí, yo creo que se pondrán a 18.000€/m2. mínimo.


----------



## jarni85 (9 Sep 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Me queda media cipoteca...



Te subirá la cuota sobre la deuda actual? O sobre el total que pedistes?


----------



## Cicciolino (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



Pompero calbo ensuciando el Principal con sus paridas.


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esta vez sí va a ser. La vivienda va a bajar en los próximos meses por la recesión que viene y los tipos altos que van a desincentivar la compra.



Noo, eso nunca, la vivienda siempre sube.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Sep 2022)

el segador dijo:


> pues sigue esperando, el precio de los coches solo puede subir y lleva subiendo muchos meses,



Esa es la intención, que la gente no pueda acceder al.coche y así bajar el número total de ellos


----------



## pampero21 (9 Sep 2022)

Lo tengo al fijo y me la chasca como hipotecado. 

El que se hipoteca a variable siempre tiene que tener en cuenta que puede subir al 5%.

Y el que se haya hecho variable estos últimos años estando a poco más del 1% y 2% es de jugársela por intentar ahorrar dos duros.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

jarni85 dijo:


> Te subirá la cuota sobre la deuda actual? O sobre el total que pedistes?



Cómo va a ser sobre el total?

Tendrá que ser por lo que quede por pagar no?

A ignorados... Pero de cabeza.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Sep 2022)

jarni85 dijo:


> Te subirá la cuota sobre la deuda actual? O sobre el total que pedistes?



Sobre la cuota actual, supongo. No creo que me hagan pagar por algo que ya he devuelto . Unos 30 € más al mes calculo


----------



## tomac (9 Sep 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo siempre digo lo mismo. Yo me alegro de que suban los tipos y el Euribor. Cuando mas mejor.
> 
> Y como siempre digo: no me alegro del sufrimiento ajeno. Pero a mi que tengo ahorros para comprar a tocateja (o con muy poca hipoteca), me compensa. Y la verdad creo que mi alegria es tan respetable como la alegria de los que compraron hace años y hoy dia me quieren vender su piso en 100k mas.
> 
> Nunca llueve al gusto de todos.



El problema es que se fomenta lo contrario así que si la cosa se pone chunga para los que se han endeudado por encima de sus posibilidades el estado acudirá a su rescate usando tu dinero.


----------



## Mentefria2 (9 Sep 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Gilipollas celebrando el hundimiento de la economía. España no tiene remedio.



Cual es la idea? Seguir regalando la pasta como han hecho en Turquía o Argentina? Habrá que pasar dolor, pero es el precio a pagar por normalizar la economía. esperemos que no se echen atrás.


----------



## PROM (9 Sep 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Yo siempre le echo 25*0*Euros



Ya te lo arreglo yo.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Cual es la idea? Seguir regalando la pasta como han hecho en Turquía o Argentina? Habrá que pasar dolor, pero es el precio a pagar por normalizar la economía. esperemos que no se echen atrás.



Pero que dolor ni que ocho cuartos, pedazo subnormal?!

Si tú le subes mucho la hipoteca a la gente lo que puede ocurrir es que si esa gente no tiene suficiente dinero, antes de dejar de comer dejarán muchas otras cosas inclusive el pagar la hipoteca..


----------



## Julc (9 Sep 2022)

Toma esto, Putin


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

esto os molará fijo!


----------



## jarni85 (9 Sep 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sobre la cuota actual, supongo. No creo que me hagan pagar por algo que ya he devuelto . Unos 30 € más al mes calculo



Como lo calculas, algún simulador o como?


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

tomac dijo:


> El problema es que se fomenta lo contrario así que si la cosa se pone chunga para los que se han endeudado por encima de sus posibilidades el estado acudirá a su rescate usando tu dinero.



No es un problema el evitar que familias se vayan a la calle.

Es un problema el poner de dirigentes a goyims... De medio pelo.


----------



## pacomer (9 Sep 2022)

Inflación al 20 pc y el euribor 10 veces menos... Sigue siendo
Rentable empepitarse.


----------



## aventurero artritico (9 Sep 2022)

mucha gente cogió a tipo fijo los últimos años........hacían % del 1 y pico %, imbatible a medio plazo.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Inflación al 20 pc y el euribor 10 veces menos... Sigue siendo
> Rentable empepitarse.



Interesante...

Se imaginan un mundo sin deudas?

Eso sería un mundo que estaría en las antípodas del mundo actual.


----------



## MUGALARI (9 Sep 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Claaaro y a ti ni te afectará  .
> 
> Cada día nace un tonto.
> 
> ...



En ese caso le deseo lo peor al dueño. Los habrá que no pero el que ha comprado un piso con hipoteca o no para exprimir a hijos de los demás se merece el infierno.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> En ese caso le deseo lo peor al dueño. Los habrá que no pero el que ha comprado un piso con hipoteca o no para exprimir a hijos de los demás se merece el infierno.



A lo mejor lo está alquilando por un motivo diferente al de lucrarse.

Es decir, que no compro la propiedad para alquilarla especificamente sino que la puso en alquiler después por algún otro motivo.


La cuestión es que si la pone de alquiler teniendo hipoteca variable... Es muy posible que le suba la cuota del alquiler al hijo de alguien que tenga su propia hipoteca a interés fijo.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

ESTO ES ESPAÑA:

*O FOLLAMOS TODOS...O LA PUTA AL RIO.*


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> De 800 a 1300 euros aprox



Cálculo bastante ajustado.












594€ de subida.


----------



## MUGALARI (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A lo mejor lo está alquilando por un motivo diferente al de lucrarse.
> 
> Es decir, que no compro la propiedad para alquilarla especificamente sino que la puso en alquiler después por algún otro motivo.
> 
> ...



Por eso he puesto«o no».
En ese caso también es muy posible que el hijo vuelva a casa familiar. Cero ingresos.


----------



## trukutruku (9 Sep 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Banda sonora para el hilo:.



Dentro de 1 año tenemos que hacer un gif con inflaciones de paises en gráficos de barras y animarlo en el tiempo para darle emoción


----------



## Beerus (9 Sep 2022)

Tipos al 4, euribor se va al 5 y encarece las hipotecas de 200K, unos 1000 euros/mes


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> Cálculo bastante ajustado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



600 pavazos cuando la gran mayoria de hipotecados si le suben la cuota 200 napos ya no puede pagarla...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 Sep 2022)

Guanos días.

Me acuerdo de eso de solo cuesta al principio luego ya....va a resultar una premonición de cuando se la meten por el culo.

Cómo se puede pedir una hipoteca a 30 o 40 años vista?

*Euribor hoy: +2.015%
Media mes: +1.910 %*

Una hipoteca de 180.000€ a 25 años con revisión anual pagará 215.38€ más cada mes


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Por eso he puesto«o no».
> En ese caso también es muy posible que el hijo vuelva a casa familiar. Cero ingresos.



Que bien el estar en casa de los padres de uno hasta los 40 años, eh?


Jijijiji


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 500 pavazos + el resto de incremento de costes se pone en mil leuros venidos de la nada. Eso no lo van a poder soportar los salarios españoles.



X año ?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Beerus dijo:


> Tipos al 4, euribor se va al 5 y encarece las hipotecas de 200K, unos 1000 euros/mes



Estáis seguros de esa relación que dice que el euribor siempre estará como mucho 1 punto por encima de los tipos de interés?


----------



## roquerol (9 Sep 2022)

estoy por vender el piso, la gente compra cualquier cosa! viva 2008!!!!


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> X año ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



no no, subida de 500 euros en la hipoteca + todas la subidas inflacionarias por MES!


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Es decir que si los tipos están a 1.25 el euribor en septiembre no pasaría de 2.25 no?


----------



## Enteradilla (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Pero que dolor ni que ocho cuartos, pedazo subnormal?!
> 
> Si tú le subes mucho la hipoteca a la gente lo que puede ocurrir es que si esa gente no tiene suficiente dinero, antes de dejar de comer dejarán muchas otras cosas inclusive el pagar la hipoteca..



Si subes mucho la hipoteca a dos curritos que se han hipotecado por encima de sus posibilidades porque ellos los valen pues los crujes, si le subes a alguien que se ha hipotecado con cabeza a no más de 15 o 20 años con una cuota pequeñita pues le escuece un poco pero sigue con su vida.

La única manera de que explote de nuevo la burbuja y los precios se moderen es con subidas así y que la gente pueda optar a una vivienda digna sin vender su alma al diablo.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> no no, subida de 500 euros en la hipoteca + todas la subidas inflacionarias por MES!



.






Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pom (9 Sep 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Inflación al 20 pc y el euribor 10 veces menos... Sigue siendo
> Rentable empepitarse.



El problema es que la mayoria de los sueldos no acompañan a la inflacion, ni siquiera suben el 2 % del yuri. Con lo cual con el mismo sueldo mierder y teniendo todo al +20% ya cuesta incluso seguir pagando la hipoteca al 0 % , ya no digamos con el 2, 3 o el 4 %.


----------



## MUGALARI (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Que bien el estar en casa de los padres de uno hasta los 40 años, eh?
> 
> 
> Jijijiji



No, es una putada. Y para España un drama. Mira la natalidad.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Es decir que si los tipos están a 1.25 el euribor en septiembre no pasaría de 2.25 no?



Lo pregunto simplemente para tranquilizarme yo mismo ya que el mes que viene me revisan la hipoteca y haciendo cálculos pasaría de pagar 300 a pagar 420.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> X año ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Al mes.


----------



## tomac (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> 600 pavazos cuando la gran mayoria de hipotecados si le suben la cuota 200 napos ya no puede pagarla...



Es evidente que si sube mucho más van a "topar" la subida máxima que les podran hacer y el resto lo vamos a pagar con más deuda entre todos.

En definitiva les vamos a pagar el pisito entre todos.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

MUGALARI dijo:


> No, es una putada. Y para España un drama. Mira la natalidad.



Efectivamente


Ahí es donde quería yo llegar a parar...


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Lo pregunto simplemente para tranquilizarme yo mismo ya que el mes que viene me revisan la hipoteca y haciendo cálculos pasaría de pagar 300 a pagar 420.



pero eso lo pagas con la punta de la picha, el problema es la peña que está pagando ahora 1000 pavos y en casa entran 2500


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> pero eso lo pagas con la punta de la picha, el problema es la peña que está pagando ahora 1000 pavos y en casa entran 2500



Esa es la cuestión, el currito de ciudad en empresa muy dependiente de créditos a interés variable.


----------



## Enteradilla (9 Sep 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> La muerte llega siempre, a Reyes y plebeyos.



Me acuerdo de ti, pillaste vivienda a buen precio en la anterior crisis ¿Como lo llevas? Ya no te debe quedar mucho importe de hipoteca.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuánto encarece una cipoteca de 250.000 a 30 años del -0,5 al 4%? Diferencial pongamos un 1% o lo que veáis que pueda ser el medio.



No se calculan los intereses por el total del la hipoteca se calculan por el pendiente de amortizar...


----------



## Feynman (9 Sep 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Entonces Lagarde está media borracha, se parece Sanchez. La inflación empezó con subida de precios de fletes marítimos hace más de un año, que entre todos lo pagamos. El problema que tenemos hoy, no está relacionado con la guerra de Ucrania. El problema que vamos a tener si, pero subir tipos no es la solución para la falta de energía.
> 
> La inflación tiene muchas partes, la energía es una.



Así es. La gente tiene la memoria muy corta y si le preguntas a la borregada te dirán que es por culpa de Putin.

Tengo mis dudas sobre si el aumento de tipos reducirá la inflación, ya que no es una inflación debida al aumento de la demanda, si no a la reduccion de la oferta y/o a su encarecimiento.

Ahora están tirando del manual para bajar la inflación. Ya veremos si sirven los viejos remedios.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (9 Sep 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Bien... por apoyar a UCRANIA, nos cortamos los cataplines y lo que haga falta. Lo que nos ordene EE.UU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el caso de los Cipotecados que estarían con Zelensky, me parece justo que asuman el sacrificio.


----------



## Autómata (9 Sep 2022)

Con el código de buenas prácticas firmado por los bancos en 2012 hay una serie de medidas como carencias, quitas y daciones en pago para que no pase como en la anterior crisis.
La cotización de los bancos está subiendo como la espuma con las subidas de tipos, deben de descontar que van a ser los remeros quienes paguen esas medidas.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Si yo firmo la hipoteca en octubre el dato que me implica es de septiembre.



Depende lo que tengas firmado en la hipoteca, a veces puede ser dos meses despues, la que tenía yo que era de revisión semestral, por ejemplo revisaba siempre con el euribor de finales de mayo y el de finales de noviembre y las nuevas cuotas eran el 5 de agosto y el 5 de febrero.


----------



## CASA (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



¿Soy yo, o estos dos parecen que se han bebido dos botellas de vodka y metido cinco lonchas?


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Depende lo que tengas firmado en la hipoteca, a veces puede ser dos meses despues, la que tenía yo que era de revisión semestral, por ejemplo revisaba siempre con el euribor de finales de mayo y el de finales de noviembre y las nuevas cuotas eran el 5 de agosto y el 5 de febrero.



El último mes anterior a la firma en mi caso.

En mi caso como firme en octubre me las revisan con el de septiembre.

Además lo sé porque recuerdo que el año pasado me cambiaron el importe de la hipoteca en octubre con el dato de septiembre


----------



## peterr (9 Sep 2022)

Los que estén hipotecados con variable y les queden 30-40 años, están jodidos.
Les vienen subidas medias de 200-300€ En la cuota para muchos muchos años.
Hay que ser un irresponsable para pedir una hipoteca de 250k variable a 40 años siendo mileurista.
Y así están millones de parejas en España, viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades.
El aparentar y el instagram les va a salir caro.
Cuando les actualicen la hipoteca empezarán a ver la verdadera realidad, En cuanto falle un sueldo de la pareja están en la más absoluta ruina.

El guano variable ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Sep 2022)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> Cálculo bastante ajustado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al mes? pero qué dices loco. Estaría todo el mundo viviendo en la calle ya.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> El último mes anterior a la firma en mi caso.
> 
> En mi caso como firme en octubre me las revisan con el de septiembre.



Por esto te digo que depende de lo firmado en la constitución de la hipoteca, no todo el mundo tiene lo mismo.


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Sep 2022)

Ay, el bueno de Yuri, qué grande y mocetón se nos está poniendo


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Sep 2022)

Pero cuánto pagan de más al mes? a ver... no me entero.

Si son 200 cholos, pues se quita unos de bajar al bar y ya.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por esto te digo que depende de lo firmado en la constitución de la hipoteca, no todo el mundo tiene lo mismo.



Pero que lo más normal es el mes anterior a la firma.


Es lo más común. Pero no el único caso claro.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Pero que dolor ni que ocho cuartos, pedazo subnormal?!
> 
> Si tú le subes mucho la hipoteca a la gente lo que puede ocurrir es que si esa gente no tiene suficiente dinero, antes de dejar de comer dejarán muchas otras cosas inclusive el pagar la hipoteca..



Y el problema será de los bancos, que prestaron cantidades demasiado grandes a futuros insolventes. En el hipotecario todo se reduce a una cosa: Los precios de la vivienda en España están superinflados en relación a la productividad y salarios.
Si hay que cargarse a varios miles de pepitos para normalizarlos, bienvenido sea el guano.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Sep 2022)

Ah 200 cholos al mes más.

Eso lo pago yo con gusto para ayudar a la economía española y hacer hospitales.

Ojalá suba al 5% para pagar más hospitales, mira lo que te digo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Sep 2022)

A la subida de las hipotecas sumale la subida de los precios de la energia y la inflacion general.
Y ya si luego entramos en una morosidad alta por los impagos causados por estas circunstancias, los bancos a su vez aumentaran el diferencial con el euribor por aquello del riesgo de impago, lo cual hara que baje el precio de la vivienda, lo que a su vez causa un " descubierto" a los bancos.

Si se dan un par de carambolas, nos vamos a una situacion tipo 2008 nuevamente avriendo muy jrande.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Ahora la gente corriendo y como pollos sin cabeza a su oficina bancaria a pedir que les pasen a tipo fijo, y los del banco les crujiran con un 3.5 o 4% fijo. Y hice mis deberes y en 2018 me la cambie gracias al video de Saimon Perez y si, me he comido 4 años de perdidas pero ahora quien rie el ultimo??



Simon dice: La venida de Tochovista está más cerca y con él volverán pronto las huestes tapayoguristas.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero cuánto pagan de más al mes? a ver... no me entero.
> 
> Si son 200 cholos, pues se quita unos de bajar al bar y ya.



y si son 600 de que te quitas? de comer?


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (9 Sep 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Así es. La gente tiene la memoria muy corta y si le preguntas a la borregada te dirán que es por culpa de Putin.
> 
> Tengo mis dudas sobre si el aumento de tipos reducirá la inflación, ya que no es una inflación debida al aumento de la demanda, si no a la reduccion de la oferta y/o a su encarecimiento.
> 
> Ahora están tirando del manual para bajar la inflación. Ya veremos si sirven los viejos remedios.



El aumento de tipos NO reducirá la inflación. En este contexto tocar los tipos para arriba o para abajo no tendrá efecto , y por eso es el mejor momento para subirlos, en un contexto de mayoría de hipotecas a tipos fijos, para poder llevarlos a la media histórica y normalizar la locura de los tipos a cero.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Sep 2022)

Seguid yendo a votar que se ve que funciona.


----------



## mmm (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



Calopez hijo de pvta


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Vamos a dejar una cosa cosa:

Si yo firmo la hipoteca un 3 de octubre lo más normal es que revisen con el euribor de septiembre no?


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> A la subida de las hipotecas sumale la subida de los precios de la energia y la inflacion general.
> Y ya si luego entramos en una morosidad alta por los impagos causados por estas circunstancias, los bancos a su vez aumentaran el diferencial con el euribor por aquello del riesgo de impago, lo cual hara que baje el precio de la vivienda, lo que a su vez causa un " descubierto" a los bancos.
> 
> Si se dan un par de carambolas, nos vamos a una situacion tipo 2008 nuevamente avriendo muy jrande.



Va a ser pero que en 2008 porque en 2008 no estaba el tema de la inflación ni del precio de la energía. Vamos, como he dicho antes, los bancos se van a llenar de llaves de los hipotecados... Luego ya si eso colapsas la justicia para los deshaucios, me da a mi que la mora se va a ir al 20% en breve.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Al mes? pero qué dices loco. Estaría todo el mundo viviendo en la calle ya.



Sí, al mes. Es una simulación que muestra la diferencia entre pagar un 0,5% a un 5% sobre ese capital y plazo.

Realizada con la aplicación oficial del Banco de España. 


Eso os pasa por no querer o saber echar cuentas antes de meterse en embolados.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Sep 2022)

Voy a intentar explicar el problema:

España, pais de analfabetos economicos, no saben ni quieren aprender nada que no sea un elemento tangible, el ladrillo, y los españoles no invierten en nada que no sea ladrillo, es nuestro verdadero mercado de valores. Por otra parte el tiempo y la sociedad les ha repetido que la vivienda nunca baja y que lo que compres hoy por 3 mañana lo vendes minimo a 4 y no hay mas, no se puede revertir esa idea, ademas el analfabetismo economico lleva a que los palilleros de los medios,, grandes propietarios, Gran wuallomin, los politicos, los sindicalistas, metan la pasta en el ladrillo y haran lo que haga falta para que su inversion no baje, si tienen que crear un impuesto especial se crea, pero lo suyo no se toca.

La subida fuerte del euribor deberia llevar a gente a pensar en vender a perdidas, yo lo he hecho innumerables veces en bolsa, me lamo las heridas y continuo, pero el que se compra un piso si no consigue rentabilidad lo quema, pero no lo malvende, eso en España es herejia y antes prefieren colgarse de un arbol, esto es literal, que decirle a un amigo que ha palmado pasta en su piso.

Una empresa puede tener perdidas por una mala inversion, un batr puede cerrar, pero su piso venderse por un error e irse de alquiler? HEREJE¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

España es ladrillos y palillos de dientes, poco mas.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Vamos a dejar una cosa cosa:
> 
> Si yo firmo la hipoteca un 3 de octubre lo más normal es que revisen con el euribor de septiembre no?



Lo normal es lo que ponga en tu hipoteca, no le des más vueltas.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Es que recuerdo que la firma en el banco de la hipoteca fue a finales de septiembre... Pero la firma ante notario y la recogida de llaves fue el 2 de octubre


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Al mes? pero qué dices loco. Estaría todo el mundo viviendo en la calle ya.



Esta es la cultura financiera de este país y así estamos....


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

A ver si me van a revisar con el dato del euribor de agosto...


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Es que recuerdo que la firma en el banco de la hipoteca fue a finales de septiembre... Pero la firma ante notario y la recogida de llaves fue el 2 de octubre



A finales me refiero..
Firmamos con el banco el 17 de septiembre...


----------



## F.Alonso21 (9 Sep 2022)

Que se jodan las cigarras y sector publico, que se aprovechan del resto de curritos y ahorradores que son insultados a diario y exprimidos por una panda de tarados traidores comepollas de globalistas politicos que conducen un rebaño suicida a un precipicio para ellos mantenerse en el poder.

Tuvieron la opcion de haber pillado tipo fijo, cosa que hizo gente conocida o cercana aprovechando que eran tipos bajos era muy muy sencilla la idea.

La putada la financiacion de pymes, autonomos y empresas, junto al menor consumo de otras cosas que no sean vivienda...
Pero con una vivienda cara en barrios pijos compran low cost de mierda a precio de derribo cual muertos de hambre asi que si no se compran casas mas dinero para otras cosas.



Economista_paco dijo:


> A ver si los langostos, funcivagos y prejubilados de la telefónica con 50 años y pensión máxima que dominan este pais a golpe de chascarrillo, comentario paleto y carajillo en bar Paco, dejan actuar libremente al mercado inmobiliario y no fuerzan a los peleles que nos gobiernan a mantener artificialmente los precios inflados para poder lucrarse con sus 10 pisos con los que desangran a la base productiva del sistema. Hágase, desínflense, inúndese el mercado con vivienda y bájense los precios.



+10000000000000000000

Lo demás lo haránb las vacunas que ya están provocando un +20% o mas de sobremortalidad en España este año y es justo sobre tenedores de zulos.



Freedomfighter dijo:


> Posiblemente, lo que pasa es que no sólo sube el euribor, mirad como los intereses de la deuda van escalando también, de seguir así, que espero que sí, llegará el momento en el que no haya pan para tanto chorizo.
> 
> 
> Rendimiento del Bono español a 2 años - Investing.com



Ese es el otro efecto positivo, que no puedan seguir comprando voluntades de gente por enchufarlos a lo público, o sus subidas ee sueldo o seguir aumentando chiringuitos.
Su quiebra publica, nuestro beneficio y su posible caida del poder.

Pillen palomitas.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Esta vez sí va a ser. La vivienda va a bajar en los próximos meses por la recesión que viene y los tipos altos que van a desincentivar la compra.



+1 Ya era hora, vale casi el doble en zonas de costa y grandes ciudades.

Solo se mantendrá el precio en pueblos donde la gente debe ir huyendo ante la venida de la agenda 2030.



pampero21 dijo:


> Lo tengo al fijo y me la chasca como hipotecado.
> 
> El que se hipoteca a variable siempre tiene que tener en cuenta que puede subir al 5%.
> 
> Y el que se haya hecho variable estos últimos años estando a poco más del 1% y 2% es de jugársela por intentar ahorrar dos duros.



Los subnormales pillan variable, los listos fijo.

La vivienda por culpa de los flipados de lo publico y langostos y otros tantos, vale el doble de lo que tenia que VALER.

Merecen castigo .


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

Chincheta para este jailo, please!


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A finales me refiero..
> Firmamos con el banco el 17 de septiembre...



pues será con el Euribor de Agosto


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



acabo de ver que se dedican a la plantacion de maría industrial ahora...


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A finales me refiero..
> Firmamos con el banco el 17 de septiembre...



Revisa y lee la documentación que te entregó el banco, amén de la copia simple de la constitución del préstamo hipotecario; ahí viene todito todo.


----------



## Eratostenes (9 Sep 2022)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gorkako (9 Sep 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Que se jodan las cigarras y sector publico, que se aprovechan del resto de curritos y ahorradores que son insultados a diario y exprimidos por una panda de tarados traidores comepollas de globalistas politicos que conducen un rebaño suicida a un precipicio para ellos mantenerse en el poder.
> 
> Tuvieron la opcion de haber pillado tipo fijo, cosa que hizo gente conocida o cercana aprovechando que eran tipos bajos era muy muy sencilla la idea.
> 
> ...



La gran mayoría de la gente que coñosco, no movió la hipoteca en junio:

1º pereza de mover papeleos y demás
2º otros créditos y pereza de tener los productos en dos entidades distintas o intentar mantener condiciones "especiales"...
Resultado más gente de la que crees sigue con su hipoteca varible pagando zulos viejunos por no moverlo que ahora andan lloriqueando.


----------



## agarcime (9 Sep 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Así es. La gente tiene la memoria muy corta y si le preguntas a la borregada te dirán que es por culpa de Putin.
> 
> Tengo mis dudas sobre si el aumento de tipos reducirá la inflación, ya que no es una inflación debida al aumento de la demanda, si no a la reduccion de la oferta y/o a su encarecimiento.
> 
> Ahora están tirando del manual para bajar la inflación. Ya veremos si sirven los viejos remedios.



No va a servir, a no ser que lo suban tanto que la peña frene en seco el consumo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Feyerabend (9 Sep 2022)

Mi hipoteca (que en realidad no es hipotaca) está a plazo fijo, así que ya puede subir el Euribor lo que crea necesario.


----------



## Mostoles (9 Sep 2022)

¿Por qué pensáis que la carne, el pescado y la fruta suben estratosfericamente y sin embargo los pisos van a bajar?
Los pisos seguirán igual o peor. La diferencia es que, igual que los coches, estará reservado a unos pocos privilegiados.
Ya falta poco para que no tengamos nada y seamos felices.


----------



## ciudadlibre (9 Sep 2022)

es que pasar de orgulloso propietario de una solucion habitacional de 300.000€ a ser un OKUPA de esa solucion habitacional solo depende del batir de las alas de una mariposa que pasaba entre rusia y ukrania y ponga el euribor al 3,4,5... % o hasta el infinito


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Por qué pensáis que la carne, el pescado y la fruta suben estratosfericamente y sin embargo los pisos van a bajar?
> Los pisos seguirán igual o peor. La diferencia es que, igual que los coches, estará reservado a unos pocos privilegiados.
> Ya falta poco para que no tengamos nada y seamos felices.



El objetivo aquí es claro, quieren cargarse la clase media o como mínimo "aligerar" carga


----------



## agarcime (9 Sep 2022)

Yo la tengo a variable pero a 38 años la pusimos, letra ahora mismo de 350 euros, me subirá unos 100 euros y me quedan por pagar 123000 euros. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## butricio (9 Sep 2022)

A medida que revisen caen.

Y esto junto a los 500€ de factura de luz que viene va ser LETAL.

Otra vez las familias comiendo las uvas con angustia.

Ya está aqui


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mucha gente cogió a tipo fijo los últimos años........hacían % del 1 y pico %, imbatible a medio plazo.



Es como contratar un seguro de vida sin que la cuota anual suba y poder dormir a pierna suelta por las noches, pero la borregada sólo ve a cuánto le sale la hipoteca cada mes y es por ello que se contratan más variables.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> pues será con el Euribor de Agosto



Ostia puta a que me voy a librar de esta "ola"??


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



El SR. Bubka, supongo.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Ostia puta a que me voy a librar de esta "ola"??



Bueno, si no te pilla esta subida vas a pillar la siguiente


----------



## SadButTrue (9 Sep 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Por qué pensáis que la carne, el pescado y la fruta suben estratosfericamente y sin embargo los pisos van a bajar?
> Los pisos seguirán igual o peor. La diferencia es que, igual que los coches, estará reservado a unos pocos privilegiados.
> Ya falta poco para que no tengamos nada y seamos felices.





Bernardos? Eres tu?


----------



## Eratostenes (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A finales me refiero..
> Firmamos con el banco el 17 de septiembre...



Que ya te han dicho; que depende lo que tenga tu hipoteca escrito.
Se lee, se relee; y se lee bien la penalización por no pagar un mes y todo lo demás



. En mi caso; hace ya años, la revisión era con el euribor de 3 meses antes de la firma. En otros casos 2 meses, en otros casos 1 mes ( era lo que menos se hacía; porqué da poco tiempo al banco ha hacer cálculos)


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PROM (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias



Te recuerdo que el pollo come trigo de Ucrania y el empanado está hecho de trigo de Ucrania, eso va a ser una cena cara.


----------



## theelf (9 Sep 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Si subes mucho la hipoteca a dos curritos que se han hipotecado por encima de sus posibilidades porque ellos los valen pues los crujes, si le subes a alguien que se ha hipotecado con cabeza a no más de 15 o 20 años con una cuota pequeñita pues le escuece un poco pero sigue con su vida.
> 
> La única manera de que explote de nuevo la burbuja y los precios se moderen es con subidas así y que la gente pueda optar a una vivienda digna sin vender su alma al diablo.



Tio para que me quede una cuota pagable de 250 al mes, tuve que hipotecar a 35 años!

A 15 o 20 ya salia una cuota demasiado dificil de pagar....

Y eso que mi piso es economico


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Sep 2022)

PUES EN EUROPA, LAS ÓRDENES SON LAS MISMAS.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Es evidente que si sube mucho más van a "topar" la subida máxima que les podran hacer y el resto lo vamos a pagar con más deuda entre todos.
> 
> En definitiva les vamos a pagar el pisito entre todos.



La pescadilla que se muerde la cola, las políticas bolibananas cada vez más presentes. Hasta la ruina total kamaradas!


----------



## EL BRAYAN (9 Sep 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Cual es la idea? Seguir regalando la pasta como han hecho en Turquía o Argentina? Habrá que pasar dolor, pero es el precio a pagar por normalizar la economía. esperemos que no se echen atrás.



¿ Normalizar la economía ? ¿ En serio ? ¿ Crees que se organizó la plandemia y sus confinamientos pagados por el FMI y la guerra ad hoc contra el principal proveedor de energía de Europa para “ normalizar la economía “ ? Es acojonante …


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Economlisto hace 1 año: EJ QUE EL EURIBOR NO PUEDE SUBIR EN MUCHO TIEMPO PORQUE SINO LA GENTE DORMIRÁ EN LA CALLE.

EL EURIBOR:


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo la tengo a variable p*ero a 38 años la pusimo*s, letra ahora mismo de 350 euros, me subirá unos 100 euros y me quedan por pagar 123000 euros.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




eh


----------



## adelalamo22 (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Arrepentíos todos los burbujos a tipo variable! El fin está cerca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dale caña Torete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Que ya te han dicho; que depende lo que tenga tu hipoteca escrito.
> Se lee, se relee; y se lee bien la penalización por no pagar un mes y todo lo demás
> 
> 
> ...



Me acaban de confirmar desde el banco que la fecha que me cuenta es la fecha ante notario del 2 de octubre... La de la firma de la fein del 17 de septiembre.


Luego me revisan el euribor con el dato de septiembre


----------



## dakz (9 Sep 2022)

Los que somos veteranos del foro ya lo vivimos en 2006-2008. Todos nos alegrábamos de las subidas del Euribor y pronosticábamos caídas en picado de los inmuebles, cosa que nunca sucedió, por lo menos en las zonas interesantes del país.

Cada décima que aumenta el Euribor supone el encarecimiento de la deuda pública (España sobrevive gracias a imprimir bonos), más dificultad de crecimiento/inversión para empresas...etc. Hay demasiado en juego; el BCE tiene los huevos pillados y no puede subir los tipos para frenar la inflación.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Me acaban de confirmar desde el banco que la fecha que me cuenta es la fecha ante notario del 2 de octubre... La de la firma de la fein del 17 de septiembre.
> 
> 
> Luego me revisan el euribor con el dato de septiembre



Podía ser peor, que me lo revisasen con el dato de octubre o noviembre o diciembre


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Por qué pensáis que la carne, el pescado y la fruta suben estratosfericamente y sin embargo los pisos van a bajar?
> *Los pisos seguirán igual o peor*. La diferencia es que, igual que los coches, estará reservado a unos pocos privilegiados.
> Ya falta poco para que no tengamos nada y seamos felices.




 

 que sí, que a 18mil el metro cuadrado se va a poner, no llore usted


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Me acaban de confirmar desde el banco que la fecha que me cuenta es la fecha ante notario del 2 de octubre... La de la firma de la fein del 17 de septiembre.
> 
> 
> Luego me revisan el euribor con el dato de septiembre



lo siento mucho


----------



## animosa (9 Sep 2022)

Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Colocarse el Euribor más allá del 5%. He visto alquilados pagar 1.000€ en Puerta del Sur en Alcorcón. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de liquidar la hipoteca.





__





*Tema mítico* : - YURI al 5,418% 06/06/2008


AGARRAOS LAS KALANDRAKAS TODOS!!! http://www.infobolsa.es/web/Default.aspx?PageID=63 Euribor 1 Week (360) 4,159 -0,006 -0,144 4,338 4,106 06/06/2008 Euribor 2 Weeks (360) 4,220 -0,002 -0,047 4,349 4,126 06/06/2008 Euribor 3 Weeks (360) 4,454 0,179 4,187 4,352 4,151...




www.burbuja.info









__





Yuri 2/10/2008 5.526


Nombre Último Dif. % Max.Anual Min.Anual Fecha EURIBOR 1 WEEK (360) 4,848 0,002 0,041 4,848 4,106 02/10/2008 EURIBOR 2 WEEKS (360) 4,892 0,005 0,102 4,892 4,126 02/10/2008 EURIBOR 3 WEEKS (360) 4,942 0,004 0,081 4,942 4,151 02/10/2008 EURIBOR 1 MONTH (360) 5,116 0,028...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (9 Sep 2022)

dakz dijo:


> Los que somos veteranos del foro ya lo vivimos en 2006-2008. Todos nos alegrábamos de las subidas del Euribor y pronosticábamos caídas en picado de los inmuebles, cosa que nunca sucedió, por lo menos en las zonas interesantes del país.
> 
> Cada décima que aumenta el Euribor supone el encarecimiento de la deuda pública (España sobrevive gracias a imprimir bonos), más dificultad de crecimiento/inversión para empresas...etc. Hay demasiado en juego; el BCE tiene los huevos pillados y* no puede subir los tipos para frenar la inflación*.



Sin embargo, lo está haciendo. Aunque sea de una forma tímida, doña Christine Lagarta, ya ha empezado a subir los tipos.


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> lo siento mucho



Si septiembre acaba en el 2-2,2 de media... De media.. mis cálculos arrojan que de 300 que pago ahora pagaré 420...

Tampoco es un drama


Peor sería que me lo revisasen con el dato del mes que viene o el otro.. si el euribor sigue subiendo..


----------



## buhoner0 (9 Sep 2022)

nunca hay que fiarse delos bancos


----------



## Biribuch (9 Sep 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Es curiosidad.
> tengo letra de 250€ que me podría subir 100€ que pagaría desahogadamente. Tengo colchón y sueldo decente.



250€, donde vives? En un garaje?


----------



## jkaza (9 Sep 2022)

UP EURIBOR, UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otto_69 (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Seguro que los concesionarios se hinchan a vender coches...



Si se dedicaran a vender coches en vez de querer vivir de los intereses de la financiacion igual no les iba tan mal.
Pero nad, que no quieren pago al contado.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

Mostoles dijo:


> ¿Por qué pensáis que la carne, el pescado y la fruta suben estratosfericamente y sin embargo los pisos van a bajar?
> Los pisos seguirán igual o peor. La diferencia es que, igual que los coches, estará reservado a unos pocos privilegiados.
> Ya falta poco para que no tengamos nada y seamos felices.



Los pisos dudo mucho que vayan a bajar, la banca siempre gana y ya no se pueden permitir otro batacazo pues saben de sobra que no habría rescate ni otro banco malo. 

Así las cosas, pringará el remero medio hasta su extenuación y extinción, él, que no tiene culpa de las desastrosas políticas económicas de Uropa y del BCE, será nuevamente el gran perjudicado.

Como ya decían este verano algunos, vienen tiempos curiosos y muchas curvas; esto va a ser más gordo que lo del 2008, puesto que hagan lo que hagan, en el escenario tan impredecible que tenemos enfrente, el golpe va a ser duro, muy duro.

Espero equivocarme, el tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## pegaso (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Si septiembre acaba en el 2-2,2 de media... De media.. mis cálculos arrojan que de 300 que pago ahora pagaré 420...
> 
> Tampoco es un drama
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que seguro que no sube.


----------



## butricio (9 Sep 2022)

Yo tengo variable

Y no pasa nada

Esto es una carrera de fondo


----------



## ruvigri (9 Sep 2022)

Se trata de parar la inflación punto pelota caiga quien caiga.

En una economía la peor de las pesadillas es la inflación por que deriva en pobreza en pocos años.

Turquía vale lo mismo el iphone14 que un Volkswagen Golf se hace 7 años.

No pueden permitirse arruinar a la gente con capital ya que son la esencia propia del capitalismo.

En latinoamérica son pobres por que la gente no tiene dinero, no falta de recursos.

Si no la paran se comerá los ahorros de los que mañana deben montar un bar, comprar un piso, montar una empresa, hacer una reforma, hacer un viaje…. al fin y al cabo son los que mueven la economía.

los odiados ahorradores.


----------



## jkaza (9 Sep 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Yo tengo variable
> 
> Y no pasa nada
> 
> Esto es una carrera de fondo


----------



## butricio (9 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1184959



Tengo una casa de 300m2 y pago poco mas de 400€ de hipoteca.

Igual se tiene que poner esa careta usted


----------



## anduriña (9 Sep 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Entonces Lagarde está media borracha, se parece Sanchez. La inflación empezó con subida de precios de fletes marítimos hace más de un año, que entre todos lo pagamos. El problema que tenemos hoy, no está relacionado con la guerra de Ucrania. El problema que vamos a tener si, pero subir tipos no es la solución para la falta de energía.
> 
> La inflación tiene muchas partes, la energía es una.



Así es. 

Para que todo el mundo lo entienda. Europa, la Unión Económica y Monetaria o lo que queráis considerar en el continente tiene inflación de oferta (lo que estás contando con otras palabras). La subida de los tipos de interés no parece la solución a la mayor parte del problema.

EEUU tiene inflación de demanda. Ahí sí que juega un papel importante la subida de tipos de interés.


----------



## jkaza (9 Sep 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Tengo una casa de 300m2 y pago poco mas de 400€ de hipoteca.
> 
> Igual se tiene que poner esa careta usted



Yo compré bitcoños a 1 dolar y vendí a 70k


----------



## trancos123 (9 Sep 2022)

Menos mal que hace un tiempo empecé a amortizar como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (9 Sep 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> Para que todo el mundo lo entienda. Europa, la Unión Económica y Monetaria o lo que queráis considerar en el continente tiene inflación de oferta (lo que estás contando con otras palabras). La subida de los tipos de interés no parece la solución a la mayor parte del problema.
> 
> EEUU tiene inflación de demanda. Ahí sí que juega un papel importante la subida de tipos de interés.



Pero algo tienen que hacer o la moneda de te devalúa a niveles de Venezuela, y no existe de otra, no podemos aumentar la demanda, no producimos, casi de nada, hay que tirar del viejo libro de recetas, es susto o muerte y han elegido susto.


----------



## usuario baneado (9 Sep 2022)

Me se de uno con DOS HIPOTECAS que ya las pasó canutas con la primera que se le va a atragantar. Manke la primera la pague el inquilino.


----------



## Autómata (9 Sep 2022)

La revisión de las hipotecas es semestral o anual. Entiendo que el susto para los hipotecados vendrá de golpe.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (9 Sep 2022)

Como me alegro de tenerla a plazo fijo del 1,95%, y se reían de mi jijijiijji.

Banc de sabadell me hizo el regalo de la decada y yo por aceptarla cuando todo salía en contra


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Sep 2022)

CASA dijo:


> ¿Soy yo, o estos dos parecen que se han bebido dos botellas de vodka y metido cinco lonchas?



Hereje, blasfemo!!! cómo te atreves a hablar así de los profetas.


----------



## peterr (9 Sep 2022)

Va a pasar lo mismo que en el 2008, la gente no aprende.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Sep 2022)

dakz dijo:


> Los que somos veteranos del foro ya lo vivimos en 2006-2008. Todos nos alegrábamos de las subidas del Euribor y pronosticábamos caídas en picado de los inmuebles, cosa que nunca sucedió, por lo menos en las zonas interesantes del país.
> 
> Cada décima que aumenta el Euribor supone el encarecimiento de la deuda pública (España sobrevive gracias a imprimir bonos), más dificultad de crecimiento/inversión para empresas...etc. Hay demasiado en juego; el BCE tiene los huevos pillados y no puede subir los tipos para frenar la inflación.



Ahora hay que meter en la ecuación, energía cara o más cara+la deuda acumulada desde entonces. Lo que pasó en 2008-2012, es una referencia, pero no algo definitorio.


----------



## mloureiro (9 Sep 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> EEUU tiene inflación de demanda. Ahí sí que juega un papel importante la subida de tipos de interés.



Sin duda. En EEUU tienen una inflacion de demanda que la cosa está un poco fuera de controlo. Nosotros no.


----------



## etsai (9 Sep 2022)

Les va a salir caro a los pepitorros ponerse la banderita de Ucrania en el Twitter.

Esto no podían ni sospecharlo hace apenas 10 días cuando estaban en un chiringuito de playa pidiendose otra de gambas.


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Sep 2022)

Y si crees necesario, lo puedes refinanciar... Decían


----------



## Kriegsmarine (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> La propia lagarde estableció ayer una relación de la guerra de Ucrania y los costes de la energía con el tema de la inflación



Y que quieres que diga la tipa está? la verdad quizás?
" Oye que la inflación no tiene que ver del todo con Ucrania, que la verdad es que la inflación en Europa está cómo está porque hemos imprimido dinero, muchísimo dinero, de la nada.Hemos metido en el sistema billones de euros y claro, ahora pues ......Que además, estamos jodiendo aún más el sistema porque EEUU nos ha ordenado poner sanciones a Ucrania y nos está puteando más la situacion, pero me sirve de excusa para decir que la culpa es de Putin, no de lo que he os imprimido "


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (9 Sep 2022)

Por comparar un poco dónde vamos...





Asociación Hipotecaria Española - Simulador hipotecario


Puedes usar el simulador hipotecario de la Asociación Hipotecaria Española (AHE) para ayudarte a calcular las condiciones de un préstamo hipotecario.




www.ahe.es




Supongamos 3,5% de euríbor 2,5 y diferencial 1. Y que venimos de euríbor 0 + 1.
100K a 15 años = 715€ (antes 600€)
150K a 20 años = 870€ (antes 690€)
200K a 25 años = 1000€ (antes 750€)
200K a 30 años = 900€ (antes 640€) 
Y ahora el locurón del pepito responsable que se lanza los 40 años para pagar poco y disfrutar del zulo de sus sueños...
300k a 40 años = 1160€ (antes 760€)
COSAS CHULÍSIMAS TÍOS


----------



## NORDWAND (9 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Les va a salir caro a los pepitorros ponerse la banderita de Ucrania en el Twitter.
> 
> Esto no podían ni sospecharlo hace apenas 10 días cuando estaban en un chiringuito de playa pidiendose otra de gambas.



En 15 días he sacado el tema en 3 conversaciones, y en las 3 no sabían que había subido, ni cómo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Sep 2022)

disfruten lo hipotecado a tipo variable, ILUMINADOS, jajajjaja.


----------



## Faldo (9 Sep 2022)

Al final Borja Mateo tendrá razón con 8 años de retraso.


----------



## ForeroMedio (9 Sep 2022)

normalmente se revisan con el euribor a 1 año, no con el del mes anterior


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



No me canso de verlo


----------



## itu (9 Sep 2022)

A mi me entregan piso en Mayo, así que me hago a la idea de un 5%. Siendo así, son unos 300 euros más de lo que pensé que me saldría. Mi idea era pillar fijo, pero obviamente no llego a tiempo. 

Me preocupa más, como ya se ha comentado, la inflación. Tengo un magnifico coche de GNC que a este paso me va a salir mas caro que la hipoteca el moverlo jaja. 

por suerte todavia, tengo margen para asumir esa cantidad, y a malas, todavia cash por si quisiera reducir cuota. 

En cualquier caso, sí, es una faena para hipotecado o futuros hipotecados. 

Saludos

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petro6 (9 Sep 2022)

Me acuerdo cuando me llamaban loco por pagar mi casa a toca teja. Qué tiempos aquellos.


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> A nadie beneficia.



Si es de forma puntual no, si es prolongada en 3-5 años si a los conservadores si


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Pero subir tipos no vale de nada para que baje el precio de la energía, algo que importamos y su suministro y precio están fuera de nuestro control. Lo mismo que subir tipos por el precio de los fletes marítimos que se multiplicado por 10x, carece de sentido.
> 
> Culpar la guerra de Ucrania no. Si me dizes que es para segurar el EUR pues ha perdido 20% de su valor en un año, a lo mejor si.



Si cae el consumo no crees que bajara el precio de la energía?


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Esto es una carrera de fondo



El problema no es la carrera en sí, sino quedarse sin fuerzas, aka perras, para acabarla.


----------



## waukegan (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Sep 2022)

itu dijo:


> A mi me entregan piso en Mayo, así que me hago a la idea de un 5%. Siendo así, son unos 300 euros más de lo que pensé que me saldría*. **Mi idea era pillar fijo, pero obviamente no llego a tiempo.*
> 
> Me preocupa más, como ya se ha comentado, la inflación. Tengo un magnifico coche de GNC que a este paso me va a salir mas caro que la hipoteca el moverlo jaja.
> 
> ...



¿eres RETRACA? ¿vas a pillarlo a tipo variable? 

jajajajjajajajajajjajajajajaj vaya tela los españoles vaya tela diossss


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Sep 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo la tengo a variable pero a 38 años la pusimos, letra ahora mismo de 350 euros, me subirá unos 100 euros y me quedan por pagar 123000 euros.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Santo dios del cielo hipoteca a 38 años.... 

Johnny la gente esta muy loca....... no aprendemos johnny, no...


----------



## Chortina de Humo (9 Sep 2022)

Mira que me da cada dia mas asco la gente pero no llego a comprender por que os alegrais tanto del mal ajeno. En los 2000 se movia la pasta, todo funcionaba, asi que mas curro habia, de cualquier cosa. 
A quien le beneficia que todo acabe en miseria? Esque aunque tu estes en la mierda...si todo se mueve al menos tendras un curro mierder hasta mejorar tu situacion.

Y no tengo hipoteca, no voy con el culo en llamas


----------



## UpSpain (9 Sep 2022)

Montecamelo en llamas


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Esto siempre está bien traido.
> 
> la cara que pone el que no habla en ese momento no tiene desperdicio



Es que la enzarpada que llevaban era épica, pero no estaban equivocados en su planteamiento.


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Pero que dolor ni que ocho cuartos, pedazo subnormal?!
> 
> Si tú le subes mucho la hipoteca a la gente lo que puede ocurrir es que si esa gente no tiene suficiente dinero, antes de dejar de comer dejarán muchas otras cosas inclusive el pagar la hipoteca..



Porque tienes que hipotecarte para poder gastar ???? No lo entiendo 
Si no tienes pasta para adquirir una propiedad con *RESPONSABILIDAD* no es problema de los demás sino del que no sepa dónde está su límite financiero


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Sep 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> No. Si te dan un interés del 2% con una inflación oficial del 10% (la real irá por el doble o el triple) tu patrimonio se va al guano.



Por eso es bueno para nosotros, los hormiguitas, que suban los tipos aún más.... creo que es muy fácil de entender


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (9 Sep 2022)

Tengo un amiguete con ático en el centro comprado hace 10 años, a tipo variable, que se creía el más listo del mundo. Hace cosa de 2/3 años también se compro un Mercedes Clase E NUEVO Y FINANCIADO. Tengo que llamarle a ver como de apretado tiene el culete. Jefecillo en una empresa de importación y exportación.


----------



## itu (9 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿eres RETRACA? ¿vas a pillarlo a tipo variable?
> 
> jajajajjajajajajajjajajajajaj vaya tela los españoles vaya tela diossss



Me he explicado mal. Quería decir que no llegaba a tiempo para un interes "barato". Sigo pensando en pillarlo fijo. 

Enviado desde mi MI 9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

animosa dijo:


> Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Colocarse el Euribor más allá del 5%. He visto alquilados pagar 1.000€ en Puerta del Sur en Alcorcón. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de liquidar la hipoteca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que grande


----------



## Cazarr (9 Sep 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> A ver si los langostos, funcivagos y prejubilados de la telefónica con 50 años y pensión máxima que dominan este pais a golpe de chascarrillo, comentario paleto y carajillo en bar Paco, *dejan actuar libremente al mercado inmobiliario y no fuerzan a los peleles que nos gobiernan a mantener artificialmente los precios inflados para poder lucrarse* con sus 10 pisos con los que desangran a la base productiva del sistema. Hágase, desínflense, inúndese el mercado con vivienda y bájense los precios.



Sin acritud: ¿cómo fuerzan y cómo mantienen artificialmente los precios inflados, exactamente?


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Sep 2022)

Acaba el año en un 4% y terminamos 2023 en un 7%.


----------



## veraburbu (9 Sep 2022)

No me alegro porque haya gente jodida. No quiero el mal de nadie ahora mismo.
Pero centrémonos: el problema no son los tipos de interés o el euribor, que son asumibles y normales. EL PROBLEMA ES EL PRECIO DE LA VIVIENDA.
Es como un balancín subeybaja, una palanca con el punto de apoyo en el centro y siempre equilibrada en horizontal. A un lado, el tipo de interés (y el plazo en años de la hipoteca); al otro, el precio de la vivienda. Si baja de peso uno, sube el otro.

Así que, si sirve para bajar los precios , bienvenido sea aunque haya mártires por el camino.

PD: compré vivienda hace más de 20 años al 12% de interés a 12 años (no daban más de 15 años a nadie) y pagaba un 40% de mi sueldo. Ahora gano el triple y me es imposible cambiar de vivienda. Podría casi, pero con hipoteca a 40 años.
Una pena.


----------



## Avila256 (9 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> no pago hipoteca ni alquiler
> 
> ... que nombre te han puesto hoy, Mateo?
> 
> menudo pringao



O sea casapapi, nada mas que decir


----------



## Bulbai (9 Sep 2022)

dakz dijo:


> Los que somos veteranos del foro ya lo vivimos en 2006-2008. Todos nos alegrábamos de las subidas del Euribor y pronosticábamos caídas en picado de los inmuebles, cosa que nunca sucedió, por lo menos en las zonas interesantes del país.
> 
> Cada décima que aumenta el Euribor supone el encarecimiento de la deuda pública (España sobrevive gracias a imprimir bonos), más dificultad de crecimiento/inversión para empresas...etc. Hay demasiado en juego; el BCE tiene los huevos pillados y no puede subir los tipos para frenar la inflación.



Afirmar que los inmuebles no bajaron es erróneo. Bajaron y mucho, también en zonas premium pero no fue una bajada repentina sino gradual y continua desde 2008 hasta tocar fondo en 2014, más o menos. 

Estamos repitiendo ciclo pero la inflación galopante, el exceso de deuda pública, el peor gobierno de la historia de España y el futuro narcopresidente progre van a dejar la crisis anterior en una broma.


----------



## embalsamado (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> A efectos prácticos, con la media de hoy, esto supone que para una Hipoteca variable de 180.000€ a 25 años con un diferencial del 1% y revisión anual pasará de pagar una cuota de 639€ a pagar 845€, esto son 206€ mas cada mes lo que equivale a 2.474€ más al año.



Esto, que es recurrente en las noticias sobre el euribor, *esconde un tercio del problema*.

El euribor arrancó su subida en enero de 2022. Los que renueven en septiembre al menos se ven beneficiados por el período entre septiembre y diciembre de 2021 en el que el euribor estuvo plano, sólo sufrirán 8 meses de subidas (y los primeros de los cuales fueron más suaves) y por eso "sólo" les subirá un 2.5%.

Los que renueven en enero son los que lo van a flipar con la que se les viene encima. Pasarán de un -0.5% a un 3.5%, y con la sensación de que esto sólo ha hecho que comenzar.


----------



## veraburbu (9 Sep 2022)

No me alegro porque haya gente jodida. No quiero el mal de nadie ahora mismo.
Pero centrémonos: el problema no son los tipos de interés o el euribor, que son asumibles y normales. EL PROBLEMA ES EL PRECIO DE LA VIVIENDA.
Es como un balancín subeybaja, una palanca con el punto de apoyo en el centro y siempre equilibrada en horizontal. A un lado, el tipo de interés (y el plazo en años de la hipoteca); al otro, el precio de la vivienda. Si baja de peso uno, sube el otro.

Así que, si sirve para bajar los precios , bienvenido sea aunque haya mártires por el camino.

PD: compré vivienda hace más de 20 años al 12% de interés a 12 años (no daban más de 15 años a nadie) y pagaba un 40% de mi sueldo. Ahora gano el triple y me es imposible cambiar de vivienda. Podría casi, pero con hipoteca a 40 años.
Una pena.


----------



## Bulbai (9 Sep 2022)

animosa dijo:


> Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Colocarse el Euribor más allá del 5%. He visto alquilados pagar 1.000€ en Puerta del Sur en Alcorcón. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de liquidar la hipoteca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La pepita premium está viva. ¿Sigues parasitado em algún puesto político a cargo del erario público?


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (9 Sep 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Ahora la gente corriendo y como pollos sin cabeza a su oficina bancaria a pedir que les pasen a tipo fijo, y los del banco les crujiran con un 3.5 o 4% fijo. Y hice mis deberes y en 2018 me la cambie gracias al video de Saimon Perez y si, me he comido 4 años de perdidas pero ahora quien rie el ultimo??



Joder, un esclavo que ha picado en la trampa de la hipoteca presumiendo de haber triunfao jajajajaja

Es uno de los puntos más cachondo de todo el foro, los que presumen de tal o cual tipo de hipoteca, que arte!


----------



## señortopocho (9 Sep 2022)

Cuando estaba en negativo todo era alegría, pero la sensación de no gobernar sobre un préstamo tan a largo plazo me sigue poniendo los pelos de punta. 

¿Cuanto cuesta la tranquilidad de saber que puedes pagar algo?


----------



## san1324 (9 Sep 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Claro que sí amigo
> 
> A las hormiguitas ahorradoras que no se han gastado lo que no tienen y no han colaborado en inflar y mantener la burbuja inmobiliaria, por ejemplo



A las hormiguitas le meten la inflación..


----------



## Vilux (9 Sep 2022)

Da igual, con el dinero que sale de la impresora se paga todo a tocateja.


----------



## dakz (9 Sep 2022)

Bulbai dijo:


> Afirmar que los inmuebles no bajaron es erróneo. Bajaron y mucho, también en zonas premium pero no fue una bajada repentina sino gradual y continua desde 2008 hasta tocar fondo en 2014, más o menos.
> 
> Estamos repitiendo ciclo pero la inflación galopante, el exceso de deuda pública, el peor gobierno de la historia de España y el futuro narcopresidente progre van a dejar la crisis anterior en una broma.



Cierto, pero en 13 años en se duplicó el precio del €/m2


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

itu dijo:


> A mi me entregan piso en Mayo, así que me hago a la idea de un 5%. Siendo así, son unos 300 euros más de lo que pensé que me saldría. Mi idea era pillar fijo, pero obviamente no llego a tiempo.
> 
> Me preocupa más, como ya se ha comentado, la inflación. Tengo un magnifico coche de GNC que a este paso me va a salir mas caro que la hipoteca el moverlo jaja.
> 
> ...



Bueno aún no ha llegado al 5%. Eso ya para el año que viene.
Mis condolencias.


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿eres RETRACA? ¿vas a pillarlo a tipo variable?
> 
> jajajajjajajajajajjajajajajaj vaya tela los españoles vaya tela diossss



Da para debate, cuando está acercándose al precio pico (que llegará en mi opinión antes del verano que viene) no es más interesante cogerlo variable he ir viendo como baja hasta el punto de renegociar cuando este abajo?
Hablo desde la barra


----------



## peterr (9 Sep 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que no se hubieran gastado el dinero que no tenían... es lo que hay cigarritas... la fiesta se acaba



Eso es, ni más ni menos.
La gente quejándose de lo caras que están las viviendas, pero son ellos los que han creado esa burbuja.
Hay millones de parejas con hipotecas variables a 30-40 años, eso serán los más damnificados.
Les vendieron que el dinero es gratis porque los tipos siempre estarían en negativo y no, el dinero nunca se presta gratis.


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

URULOK dijo:


> Si es de forma puntual no, si es prolongada en 3-5 años si a los conservadores si



En un año hablamos mirando la de empresas que van a cerrar


----------



## Soy forero (9 Sep 2022)

Que bien se está de casapapis


----------



## Orlofft (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Me acaban de confirmar desde el banco que la fecha que me cuenta es la fecha ante notario del 2 de octubre... La de la firma de la fein del 17 de septiembre.
> 
> 
> Luego me revisan el euribor con el dato de septiembre



Pero me dicen que como firme el 2 de octubre y ese día va a caer en domingo... Me lo revisaran con el euribor de agosto


----------



## Antiglobalismo (9 Sep 2022)

El mercado que ejjjjjj sabio. Si el mercado dice que te tienes que gastar todo el salario en la hipoteca ejjjjjjjj que ejjjjj lo justo.


----------



## Soy forero (9 Sep 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Octubre guanoso is coming.



Septiembre ya lo está siendo de por sí


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

URULOK dijo:


> Si cae el consumo no crees que bajara el precio de la energía?



Como persona física casi no lo vas a notar.


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Acaba el año en un 4% y terminamos 2023 en un 7%.



No lo desees, que entonces la de bancos quebrados y la de "ahorradores" jodidos va a ser epico.
La sociedad y la economía ya no es la misma que hace 20 años.


----------



## 121 (9 Sep 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Por comparar un poco dónde vamos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que ese 3.5 puede ser 6.5 para la siguiente revisión y entonces si que va a ser pagar la hipoteca o comer


----------



## Lemavos (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> No lo desees, que entonces la de bancos quebrados y la de "ahorradores" jodidos va a ser epico.
> La sociedad y la economía ya no es la misma que hace 20 años.



Los bancos no quiebran, tienen pasta en el BCE a punta pala 

Joderos cigarras, a reeeeeeeeeeeemar 

Euribor al 5% y tipos de interés al 7%.

Ya aprenderéis pasando hambre a no vivir por encima de vuestras posibilidades


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Como persona física casi no lo vas a notar.



Macroeconómica mente si, a los curritos nos sollaran todo lo que puedan


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> prepárense a rescatar bancos, esto ya lo he visto antes



Otros 60.000 millones cuando aún no hemos recibido en su totalidad los 70.000 millones de la UE?

Qué hacemos con la Sareb y los truños que aún tiene?

Ya no hay posibilidad de rescate a mi entender y la banca no va a permitir que se desplome el precio de los inmuebles, ya que les destrozaría los balances y se los llevaría por delante.


----------



## sivigliano (9 Sep 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Va a pasar lo mismo que en el 2008, la gente no aprende.



Estos últimos años no se han dado hipotecas tan alegremente. Nosotros compramos vivienda en 2019 y nos exigían 50.000 euros para pagar impuestos y el 20% del valor de la vivienda y justificante de ingresos donde la hipoteca no superase 1/3 de los ingresos mensuales de la unidad familiar. 
No creo que por llegar el euríbor al 2 o incluso el 3% se quede mucha gente sin poder pagar la mensualidad.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (9 Sep 2022)

¿Los bancos van a dar más interés por los ahorros? Porque por lo que veo ahora solo dan el 0,01%, y 0,05% con condiciones.






Cuenta de AHORRO Sin Comisiones y Sin Gastos | Openbank


Cuenta de Ahorro Remunerada de Openbank. Olvídate de las comisiones y consigue rentabilidad desde el principio. ¡Tus AHORROS CRECEN mes a mes!




www.openbank.es


----------



## Viviendo Digno (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> No lo desees, que entonces la de bancos quebrados y la de "ahorradores" jodidos va a ser epico.
> La sociedad y la economía ya no es la misma que hace 20 años.



El problema es que las subidas fuertes de tipos no se quedan en únicamente "un palo a los pepitos". Destrozan toda la _grasa_ que necesita la economía _de la calle_ para funcionar. Y esto actualmente sin el bonus de la remuneración de depósitos y las subidas salariales, al final acaba arrasando a todos. 

Es decir, estamos asistiendo a una voladura controlada de nuestra forma de vivir.

Bueno, supongo yo que será controlada.


----------



## Euler (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias



El verbo comerá parece algo optimista.


----------



## butricio (9 Sep 2022)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> El problema no es la carrera en sí, sino quedarse sin fuerzas, aka perras, para acabarla.



Objetivamente he pagado menos que si tuviera plazo fijo.

Antes de que deje de haberme compensado estar en variable arde europa.

Yo ya gané la apuesta.Ahora el problema que viene es otro.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



Y yo... y yo... y yo.... 

Que disfruten de su vivienda


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Sep 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Que bien se está de casapapis




Y con el piso pagao no te digo.


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> El problema es que las subidas fuertes de tipos no se quedan en únicamente "un palo a los pepitos". Destrozan toda la _grasa_ que necesita la economía _de la calle_ para funcionar.
> 
> Es decir, estamos asistiendo a una voladura controlada de nuestra forma de vivir.
> 
> Bueno, supongo yo que será controlada.



Hay que recordar que muchas empresas ni siquiera están recuperadas del esfuerzo covid, o de la falta de materiales y semiconductores....
Muchas necesitan una refinanciación que no va a llegar o de llegar no va a ser en las.condicionea deseadas....


Va a haber mucho dolor y no solo de hipotecados a variable....


----------



## peterr (9 Sep 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Estos últimos años no se han dado hipotecas tan alegremente. Nosotros compramos vivienda en 2019 y nos exigían 50.000 euros para pagar impuestos y el 20% del valor de la vivienda y justificante de ingresos donde la hipoteca no superase 1/3 de los ingresos mensuales de la unidad familiar.
> No creo que por llegar el euríbor al 2 o incluso el 3% se quede mucha gente sin poder pagar la mensualidad.



Han estado dando a cualquier pareja mileurista más de 200k fácilmente, con previsión de no superar el 30% de sus ingresos mensuales.
El problema es que con la subida del Euribor al 3% va a superar bastante ese 30% en muchos casos.
Y ya ni decir que la falta de 1 nómina en la pareja, directamente provocará el impago. Cuidado con lo que viene.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> La propia lagarde estableció ayer una relación de la guerra de Ucrania y los costes de la energía con el tema de la inflación



Con todo su papo. Claro los QE con los que han inyectado papelitos a la economia durante años no tienen naaaaada que ver con la inflación.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Objetivamente he pagado menos que si tuviera plazo fijo.
> 
> Antes de que deje de haberme compensado estar en variable arde europa.
> 
> Yo ya gané la apuesta.Ahora el problema que viene es otro.



Pues me alegro por vd. de que le haya salido bien la apuesta; que no es otra cosa sino decidir qué hacer ante la no siempre fácil decisión de escoger entre tipo fijo o variable. Unas veces se acierta y otras se yerra dependiendo de muchas variables; algunas exógenas y de gran importancia.


----------



## Autómata (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Hay que recordar que muchas empresas ni siquiera están recuperadas del esfuerzo covid, o de la falta de materiales y semiconductores....
> Muchas necesitan una refinanciación que no va a llegar o de llegar no va a ser en las.condicionea deseadas....
> 
> 
> Va a haber mucho dolor y no solo de hipotecados a variable....



Están muy dopadas por los préstamos ico del covid, pero claro, hay que devolverlos.... habrá que ver si no es como en el sector público y también hay un "patadón para adelante...." para que no haya insolvencias en cascada....


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Montecamelo en llamas



Montecanelo va camino de convertirse en un clásico de este nuestro foro, a la altura de Toledo Norte y La Sagra.


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Sep 2022)

itu dijo:


> A mi me entregan piso en Mayo, así que me hago a la idea de un 5%. Siendo así, son unos 300 euros más de lo que pensé que me saldría. *Mi idea era pillar fijo, pero obviamente no llego a tiempo.*
> 
> Me preocupa más, como ya se ha comentado, la inflación. Tengo un magnifico coche de GNC que a este paso me va a salir mas caro que la hipoteca el moverlo jaja.
> 
> ...





EIN?

Tu crees que en mayo habra llegado el pico de la subida?


Jajajaja


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> El mercado que ejjjjjj sabio. Si el mercado dice que te tienes que gastar todo el salario en la hipoteca ejjjjjjjj que ejjjjj lo justo.



Solo un tonto comunista incapaz de saber que significa autorregulación dice una frase como la tuya.

Es que hay que ser muy cortito.
Con lo de que el mercado se regula solo, no quiere decir que no vaya a haber víctimas o gente que lo pase mal, tampoco dice que sea justo.

Pero con otras alternativas,por ejemplo comunismo muchos más lo pasan mal...


----------



## dakz (9 Sep 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Sin embargo, lo está haciendo. Aunque sea de una forma tímida, doña Christine Lagarta, ya ha empezado a subir los tipos.



Pero muy tímidamente y no a la velocidad que debería para frenar la inflación del 10%


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Están muy dopadas por los préstamos ico del covid, pero claro, hay que devolverlos.... habrá que ver si no es como en el sector público y también hay un "patadón para adelante...." para que no haya insolvencias en cascada....



Exacto.


----------



## ivest2 (9 Sep 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Objetivamente he pagado menos que si tuviera plazo fijo.
> 
> Antes de que deje de haberme compensado estar en variable arde europa.
> 
> Yo ya gané la apuesta.Ahora el problema que viene es otro.



Al contrario, los bancos han estado dando a diestro y siniestro el 100% más gastos para colocar sus pisos. Conozco bastantes casos de gente que quería comprar un piso de 150-200k en 2016 y el banco les decía que no pero les dieron 300k por llevarse uno de sus promociones. Mis cuñados por ejemplo .


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> PD: compré vivienda hace más de 20 años al 12% de interés a 12 años (no daban más de 15 años a nadie)



El problema lo ha descrito en su post, el cambio normativo en la legislación hipotecaria. Un crimen del que se beneficiaron tanto los políticos como la banca al aumentarse los plazos de amortización de las hipotecas.

Ese y no otro es el causante de todos los males presentes; obviamente no se va a revertir y más aún con la actual inflación.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Solo un tonto comunista incapaz de saber que significa autorregulación dice una frase como la tuya.
> 
> Es que hay que ser muy cortito.
> Con lo de que el mercado se regula solo, no quiere decir que no vaya a haber víctimas o gente que lo pase mal, tampoco dice que sea justo.
> ...



Gilipollas liberal soplapollas que solo ve comunistas en quién critican su sistema de mierda que está evidentemente colapsando, ya que es un sistema que se basa o en la parasitación de los recursos de otras naciones o de la disponibilidad casi gratuita de energía o de ambas a la vez.

El cortito eres tú liberal gilipollas de los cojones por no haber descubierto aún a estas alturas la economía mixta. O seguramente seas un puto milenial de mierda y básicamente solo conoces la.mierda liberal que t han enseñado en la universidad donde te han aprobado por no salirte del borde en el ejercicio de colorear.

Ejjjjjjjj que en el comunijjjjjjjmo se está peor. Como si solo existiese el comunismo y el liberalismo. Ejjjj que comunijjjmo o libertad.


----------



## 121 (9 Sep 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Han estado dando a cualquier pareja mileurista más de 200k fácilmente, con previsión de no superar el 30% de sus ingresos mensuales.
> El problema es que con la subida del Euribor al 3% va a superar bastante ese 30% en muchos casos.
> Y ya ni decir que la falta de 1 nómina en la pareja, directamente provocará el impago. Cuidado con lo que viene.



Quién en su sano juicio se ha hipotecado en variable habiendo tipo fijo a menos del 3 durante años?


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gilipollas liberal soplapollas que solo ve comunistas en quién critican su sistema de mierda que está evidentemente colapsando, ya que es un sistema que se basa o en la parasitación de los recursos de otras naciones o de la disponibilidad casi gratuita de energía o de ambas a la vez.
> 
> El cortito eres tú liberal gilipollas de los cojones por no haber descubierto aún a estas alturas la economía mixta. O seguramente seas un puto milenial de mierda y básicamente solo conoces la.mierda liberal que t han enseñado en la universidad donde te han aprobado por no salirte del borde en el ejercicio de colorear.



Cuando consigas un país donde funcionen algo sin mercado hablamos.
Hasta en Cuba existe el mercado negro, pringao.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (9 Sep 2022)

jarni85 dijo:


> Como lo calculas, algún simulador o como?



Aquí tiene, que le veo un poco perdido.

Portal del Cliente Bancario - Simuladores


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Muchas risas y tal con estos, pero quien les hiciera caso tiene que estar durmiendo a pierna suelta



Y quien iba hacer caso a dos drogadictos? Jojojojo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cuando consigas un país donde funcionen algo sin mercado hablamos.
> Hasta en Cuba existe el mercado negro, pringao.



Gilipollas liberal de mierda que no sabe distinguir mercado de mercado liberal y liberalismo. El liberalismo no inventó el mercado que es basicamente el lugar donde se da un trueque.

En la tecnocracia franquista había mercado en una economía mixta y desde luego funcionaba mejor que tú puto sistema de mierda.

Cuando sepas algo de historia vuelves milenial subnormal retrasado.


----------



## URULOK (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Solo un tonto comunista incapaz de saber que significa autorregulación dice una frase como la tuya.
> 
> Es que hay que ser muy cortito.
> Con lo de que el mercado se regula solo, no quiere decir que no vaya a haber víctimas o gente que lo pase mal, tampoco dice que sea justo.
> ...



No ves la ironía?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (9 Sep 2022)

Hace años leí que en algunos paises de Europa había tope de plazo para las hipotecas, yo creo que no debería haber hipotecas a mas de 20 años, que hayan a mas años encarecen la vivienda, pues se amplia la cantidad que se puede pagar. En una hipoteca a 15-20 años una subida de Euribor hace daño, pero en una de 25-30 te destroza. También se comenta poco que de la vivienda lo que mas se paga es el valor del suelo, que vale incluso mas que la propia construcción en algunos casos.


----------



## -Galaiko (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La movida es que el desempleo se va a incrementar si o si. Van pillar muchos con variable y muchos con fija. Tienes razón en cuanto a los aspectos particulares de previsión riesgo,pero yo voy más allá y me refiero que la situación del propio país no va a poder soportar un zambobazo de la magnitud del que viene. Se va a destruir mucha, pero mucha, actividad económica.



Así es, además como si solo tuviesen hipotecas los particulares para comprar pisos, hay empresas hipotecadas y suelen ser por montos mucho mas elevados.



Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Era por dar cifras concretas. De 900 a 1800 al mes, por ejemplo?
> 
> Uff...



No, es por año, llega a ser por mes y es el pacocalipsis.


----------



## Burbujo II (9 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gilipollas liberal de mierda que no sabe distinguir mercado de mercado liberal y liberalismo. El liberalismo no inventó el mercado que es basicamente el lugar donde se da un trueque.
> 
> En la tecnocracia franquista había mercado en una economía mixta y desde luego funcionaba mejor que tú puto sistema de mierda.
> 
> Cuando sepas algo de historia vuelves milenial subnormal retrasado.



Esa confusión tuvo su origen en Reagan, Thatcher y los Chicago Boys.

Luego la continuaron aquí Ánsar, la Aguirre y FAES. Hoy sigue con La Dolorosa.

No es culpa del gilipollas liberal de mierda, es que le han vuelto loco, al pobre.

Y anda defendiendo que los zulos valgan millones mientras él no tiene ni para los risketos.

Qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Para pagar hipotecas si... Pero se lo quitan a otras cosas... Con lo cual: algunos empleos peligran




A las facturas de la luz después de renegociar contratos y sumarle a la parte variable entre una y dos decenas de céntimos por kWh, no, de ahí no se lo quitan. 

De la comida ya le están quitando sobre un 20% por cada cosa que se echen a la boca.

De los créditos de consumo que tengan también le estarán quitando. 

No sé, mucho margen de maniobra no creo que haya.


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Sep 2022)

itu dijo:


> A mi me entregan piso en Mayo, así que me hago a la idea de un 5%. Siendo así, son unos 300 euros más de lo que pensé que me saldría. Mi idea era pillar fijo, pero obviamente no llego a tiempo.
> 
> Me preocupa más, como ya se ha comentado, la inflación. Tengo un magnifico coche de GNC que a este paso me va a salir mas caro que la hipoteca el moverlo jaja.
> 
> ...



No has dado una, pero al menos tienes la humildad de contarlo


----------



## riggedd (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Que estos dos sepan más de Economía que la Mancha de hijos, que nos gobiernan , tiene la cosa huevos. 
Seguír Mancha , tirando de la cuerda, cuando vengan los tiros, tendreis la desfachatez de decir que no se sabía. 
O lo mismo es lo que quieren.


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Gilipollas liberal de mierda que no sabe distinguir mercado de mercado liberal y liberalismo. El liberalismo no inventó el mercado que es basicamente el lugar donde se da un trueque.
> 
> En la tecnocracia franquista había mercado en una economía mixta y desde luego funcionaba mejor que tú puto sistema de mierda.
> 
> Cuando sepas algo de historia vuelves milenial subnormal retrasado.



Y que tiene España de liberal para decir tu frase inicial ?


----------



## McNulty (9 Sep 2022)

Tengo un colega que me acaba de decir que le han subido 150 lolailos de golpe. Así, sin anestesia. PUM


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Sep 2022)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Me acuerdo de ti, pillaste vivienda a buen precio en la anterior crisis ¿Como lo llevas? Ya no te debe quedar mucho importe de hipoteca.



A tipo fijo, 3%. 55.000 +-. 20 años.

La hipoteca no me preocupa mucho, peor llevo la bajada de facturación, que, sin ser grave, se nota, sobre todo cuando voy con la señora al Mercadona de turno.


----------



## Euler (9 Sep 2022)

animosa dijo:


> Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Colocarse el Euribor más allá del 5%. He visto alquilados pagar 1.000€ en Puerta del Sur en Alcorcón. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de liquidar la hipoteca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Has vueltoooooo?


----------



## waukegan (9 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tengo un colega que me acaba de decir que le han subido 150 lolailos de golpe. Así, sin anestesia. PUM



Que se suman a otros 150 en la factura de la luz, a los 150 de la cesta de la compra y a los 100 más de gasolina. 

La Tasa Zelensky que están cargando sobre las familias es brutal


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Sep 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Esto siempre está bien traido.
> 
> la cara que pone el que no habla en ese momento no tiene desperdicio



Parece que alguien se ha metido una rayita


----------



## hyugaa (9 Sep 2022)

Los folla otanistas y folla yankilandia LA DEBEN DE TENER DURA, VAN A SER SACRIFICADOS PARA SU AMO YANKILANDIA

ES LA MUERTE MÁS BELLA PARA ELLOS


----------



## LuismarpIe (9 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Sí, yo creo que se pondrán a 18.000€/m2. mínimo.



A 18k todo. La castellana y un pueblo de Albacete


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tengo un colega que me acaba de decir que le han subido 150 lolailos de golpe. Así, sin anestesia. PUM



Eso es poco


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (9 Sep 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Que se suman a otros 150 en la factura de la luz, a los 150 de la cesta de la compra y a los 100 más de gasolina.
> 
> *La Tasa Zelensky que están cargando sobre las familias es brutal*



Mientras esas familias llamen "ensaladilla ucraniana" a la rusa de toa la vida, como si las hacen puré.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias




Jajajaja no.

Hace falta energia para cocinarlo y no va a haberla


----------



## CASA (9 Sep 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Hereje, blasfemo!!! cómo te atreves a hablar así de los profetas.



Veo que era la comidilla del foro. Y yo sin enterarme, ...no lo volveré a hacer más. 




Bulbai dijo:


> La pepita premium está viva. ¿Sigues parasitado em algún puesto político a cargo del erario público?



La ha sacado Calopez de la nevera para animar el cotarro y a los nostálgicos del foro.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Sep 2022)

poco me parece


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Y el bono español a 10 años rozando el 3
> .....
> 
> Tiki Taka Salinas...



Esto es peor...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (9 Sep 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> O sea casapapi, nada mas que decir



Jajjaja muerto de hambre que piensa que porque el este empufado los demás también. 

Vivo en mi casa y yo no tengo de eso que llamáis hipoteca 

Cuanto te va a subir pringaos? Jajjajaj a disfrutar


----------



## Funciovago (9 Sep 2022)

¿Qué diferencia hay entre euribor y tipos de interés y que tienen en común?


----------



## Alberto1989 (9 Sep 2022)

confirmamos que será este octubre o aun aguantamos un año mas?


----------



## LuigiDS (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Hay que recordar que muchas empresas ni siquiera están recuperadas del esfuerzo covid, o de la falta de materiales y semiconductores....
> Muchas necesitan una refinanciación que no va a llegar o de llegar no va a ser en las.condicionea deseadas....
> 
> 
> Va a haber mucho dolor y no solo de hipotecados a variable....



totalmente de acuerdo. pensar que la eleccion a fijo o a variable va adeterminar el exito o fracaso de una hipoteca es no ver lo qie viene. si mi salario depende de lo que gaste un pepito a variable yo me empezaria a preocupar si soy un triunfador de la fija.


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Me quería cambiar de coche pero creo que voy a esperarme 12-18 meses y ver hasta donde llegan las ofertas




te refieres a particulares, verdad?


----------



## Lumpen (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Me quería cambiar de coche pero creo que voy a esperarme 12-18 meses y ver hasta donde llegan las ofertas



Jakakakajkakajajakakjaka

Ahora te dirán amargado…

Por haber ahorrado y no haberte dejado llevar por el consumismo de usar y tirar.


----------



## la_trotona (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



Si sigue así, van a ser cuotas más altas que un alquiler.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Sep 2022)

Montón de gente sin poder pagar sus hipotecas en Hispanistan? Se arma una que ni se cuenta y al gobierno no le interesa que se forme follones como en la anterior crisis de 2008 así que meterán mano o baja el euribor por las buenas o por las malas porque si hay miles y miles de personas que no puedan pagarse la hipoteca las van a obligar a hacerse okupas de esas mismas casas que no pueden pagarse y ya sabemos cómo está el patio en Hispanistan con el tema okupas no los echan ni con agua hirviendo y más en una situación con una inflación galopante y un euribor creciendo y si a eso se le suma el desempleo las risas se van a oír hasta en la Antártida.
Por el bien de todos que el euribor se estabilice o lo estabilicen.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## HumanaeLibertas (9 Sep 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Estos últimos años no se han dado hipotecas tan alegremente. Nosotros compramos vivienda en 2019 y nos exigían 50.000 euros para pagar impuestos y el 20% del valor de la vivienda y justificante de ingresos donde la hipoteca no superase 1/3 de los ingresos mensuales de la unidad familiar.
> No creo que por llegar el euríbor al 2 o incluso el 3% se quede mucha gente sin poder pagar la mensualidad.



¿Has tenido en cuenta la inflación de doble dígito que acompaña esta subida de tipos junto al estancamiento total o incluso pérdida de sueldos?


----------



## A.Daimiel (9 Sep 2022)

pesadilla para todos por qué menos consumo asegurado.


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si sigue así, van a ser cuotas más altas que un alquiler.



Tranquilo eso tarde o temprano se traslada, en cuanto van finalizando los contratos y toca renovar eso se traslada si o si y con margen para las siguientes subidas.


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Sep 2022)

animosa dijo:


> Yo he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Colocarse el Euribor más allá del 5%. He visto alquilados pagar 1.000€ en Puerta del Sur en Alcorcón. Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo, como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de liquidar la hipoteca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me alegra volver a leerte.


----------



## DEREC (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuánto encarece una cipoteca de 250.000 a 30 años del -0,5 al 4%? Diferencial pongamos un 1% o lo que veáis que pueda ser el medio.


----------



## Cruzado (9 Sep 2022)

Eso es una mierda, debe subir por lo menos hasta el 4%, el 2% deberia ser lo estandar con una economia normal, lo del 0% ha sido una chapuza y una aberracion crediticia.

A mi me da igual por que me hipoteque al 1,25%, y solo por 1/7 de los ingresos familiares. Si alguien va justo ya sabe, a vender y quitarse la deuda, y te vuelves de casa papi


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Sep 2022)

Y en la otra crisis mucha gente que no podía pagarse sus hipotecas una gran mayoría era gente sudamericana que simplemente cogían dejaban las llaves del piso al banco y se piraban a sus países pero ahora como suceda lo mismo ya no habrán tantos de ellos y la mayoría serán españoles y eso sí que es un problema porque esa gente querrá pagar como lo vienen haciendo hasta ahora pero si todo se desmadra y no pueden hacer frente a la hipoteca o tener que elegir entre comer o pagar lo tendrán claro y esa gente no se irá a ningún sitio sino que permanecerá aquí.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Destro (9 Sep 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Claaaro y a ti ni te afectará  .
> 
> Cada día nace un tonto.
> 
> ¿ Crees que el euribor sólo afecta al quién tiene hipoteca ?



Afecta a TODO el mundo, pero no a todos igual, a unos mucho, a otros menos -imagina alguien con ingresos fijos seguros y vivienda en propiedad-, y... a otros beneficia: piensa en quien tiene mucho dinero líquido, en estas crisis pueden adquirir bienes a precios mínimos de ganga.

¿Que perjudica a la inmensa mayoría? Pues obviamente, ya sea de forma directa en el recibo de la hipoteca del pepito, o bien indirectamente en forma de quiebra de negocios, despidos, paro, encarecimiento de bienes de primera necesidad, etc.



Avila256 dijo:


> Si vives de alquiler, ¿ El dueño no estará pagando una hipoteca ?



¿Vive de alquiler?
En esta situación veo difícil que los alquileres suban. El casero puede estar más que contento con que le paguen las cantidades ya existentes, porque ante lo que se nos viene encima lo normal es que la morosidad de los inquilinos se dispare.


----------



## cuñado de bar (9 Sep 2022)

Sigo viendo la terrazas llenas.


----------



## Destro (9 Sep 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Ojala se ponga al 15%



 No sabéis lo que decís. Con esos tipos quebraría todo, literalmente, empezando por el estado y terminando por el último negocio y empleo.

Un 15% podía ser posible cuando las deudas eran pequeñas en comparación con las actuales. Hoy, con unos tipos así, quebraría todo, incluso los que no estuvieran hipotecados ni tuvieran ninguna otra deuda personal.


----------



## George Orwell (9 Sep 2022)

Volvemos a 2008, pero esta vez con un 80% más de feminismo, un 90% más inclusivos y un 10% más ecoresilientes.


----------



## selenio (9 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> *Al gran oso ruso no se le puede ganar.*
> 
> Herir si... Pero ganar ni de loco.



Amen.


alexforum dijo:


> Yo siempre digo lo mismo. Yo me alegro de que suban los tipos y el Euribor. Cuando mas mejor.
> 
> Y como siempre digo: no me alegro del sufrimiento ajeno. Pero a mi que tengo ahorros para comprar a tocateja (o con muy poca hipoteca), me compensa. Y la verdad creo que mi alegria es tan respetable como la alegria de los que compraron hace años y hoy dia me quieren vender su piso en 100k mas.
> 
> Nunca llueve al gusto de todos.



Ya pero te van a seguir dando un 0,1%, por los plazos fijos, aunque el Euribor este al 5% y los tipos al 4%


----------



## Avulense64 (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Tranquilo eso tarde o temprano se traslada, en cuanto van finalizando los contratos y toca renovar eso se traslada si o si y con margen para las siguientes subidas.



Lo que se van a trasladar son los impagos. Tú dile al inquilino que le subes de 800 a 1000 euros verás las risas.


----------



## chortinator (9 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No sabéis lo que decís. Con esos tipos quebraría todo, literalmente, empezando por el estado y terminando por el último negocio y empleo.
> 
> Un 15% podía ser posible cuando las deudas eran pequeñas en comparación con las actuales. Hoy, con unos tipos así, quebraría todo, incluso los que no estuvieran hipotecados ni tuvieran ninguna otra deuda personal.




Por eso mismo, si se lo que digo.... a tomar por el culo la humanidad.


----------



## selenio (9 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No sabéis lo que decís. Con esos tipos quebraría todo, literalmente, empezando por el estado y terminando por el último negocio y empleo.
> 
> Un 15% podía ser posible cuando las deudas eran pequeñas en comparación con las actuales. Hoy, con unos tipos así, quebraría todo, incluso los que no estuvieran hipotecados ni tuvieran ninguna otra deuda personal.



Con tipos al 15%, la inflacion estaria en el 50%, y dado el nivel de deuda habria quiebras, corrida bancaria y corralitos de cuentas y depositos, osea el gran reset de la agenda 2030.

De momento la subida de tipos al ahorrador le siguen dando practicamente un 0% en la banca, y con mas probabilidad de se quede sin trabajo por cierre de empresas por axfisia energetico financiero y siga pagando el gas ,el petroleo y los alimentos a precio de oro.


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (9 Sep 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Así es, además como si solo tuviesen hipotecas los particulares para comprar pisos, hay empresas hipotecadas y suelen ser por montos mucho mas elevados.
> 
> 
> No, es por año, llega a ser por mes y es el pacocalipsis.



Es por mes.


----------



## Destro (9 Sep 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> .... Ahora gano el triple y me es imposible cambiar de vivienda. Podría casi, pero con hipoteca a 40 años.
> Una pena.



A lo mejor ganas el triple en cuanto al dinero en sí, el problema es que ese dinero no vale lo mismo, tiene menos valor. Se ha impreso tantísimo dinero que cada vez vale menos y menos.

Y esto te sucede a ti, que has triplicado la cantidad de dinero que ingresas. Ahora piensa en quien lo ha aumentado mcuhísimo menos, pese a haberlo aumentado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1185170
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185172



Eso es más o menos para los que actualicen ahora. Haz la simulación del segundo con un 4% para los que vayan actualizando a partir de Noviembre, por favor.

Digo 4% por Euribor +1%.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Así es, además como si solo tuviesen hipotecas los particulares para comprar pisos, hay empresas hipotecadas y suelen ser por montos mucho mas elevados.
> 
> 
> No, es por año, llega a ser por mes y es el pacocalipsis.



Eso es por mes, tronco.


----------



## yixikh (9 Sep 2022)

Que les den por culo.


----------



## peterr (9 Sep 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Estos últimos años no se han dado hipotecas tan alegremente. Nosotros compramos vivienda en 2019 y nos exigían 50.000 euros para pagar impuestos y el 20% del valor de la vivienda y justificante de ingresos donde la hipoteca no superase 1/3 de los ingresos mensuales de la unidad familiar.
> No creo que por llegar el euríbor al 2 o incluso el 3% se quede mucha gente sin poder pagar la mensualidad.



Han estado dando a cualquier pareja mileurista más de 200k fácilmente, con previsión de no superar el 30% de sus ingresos mensuales.
El problema es que con la subida del Euribor al 3% va a superar bastante ese 30% en muchos casos.
Y ya ni decir que la falta de 1 nómina en la pareja, directamente provocará el impago. Cuidado con lo que viene.


----------



## veraburbu (9 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> A lo mejor ganas el triple en cuanto al dinero en sí, el problema es que ese dinero no vale lo mismo, tiene menos valor. Se ha impreso tantísimo dinero que cada vez vale menos y menos.
> 
> Y esto te sucede a ti, que has triplicado la cantidad de dinero que ingresas. Ahora piensa en quien lo ha aumentado mcuhísimo menos, pese a haberlo aumentado.



Claro que el dinero vale menos.
Sin embargo, puedo comprar muchas más cosas ahora. 
Menos vivienda. Imposible.


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> No lo desees, que entonces la de bancos quebrados y la de "ahorradores" jodidos va a ser epico.
> La sociedad y la economía ya no es la misma que hace 20 años.



Desde 2009 el euribor que hemos tenido ha sido completamente anormal, ahora toca compensar esta anormalidad. Si algún banco o cipotecado necesita un euribor al 0% para no petar es que en realidad es un muerto viviente, un parásito, un lastre. Con unos tipos de interés al 7% cuantro o cinco años y después al 3,5% diez años más volveremos a tener una economía sana y real.


----------



## snoopi (9 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> empezad a apretar el culo pepitos



Que empiecen a apretar el culo los que no van a ver un duro en sus negocios. Sin ciertos consumos se puede vivir sin problema. Los pepitos, los del bar por ejemplo, no se que tal les va a ir que no vayan FAMILIAS ENTERAS que son los pepitos a estas alturas

Le recuerdo que los pepitos nos empepitamos en 2007-2008. Unos 30 años de media. Ahora tenemos todos de 45 a 50 años , es decir FAMILIAS ENTERAS con uno dos o tres hijos.

Que se preparen los que pretendan que vayamos a gastar el dinero que gastabamos ahora

Se van a ir a la mierda todos ellos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Han estado dando a cualquier pareja mileurista más de 200k fácilmente, con previsión de no superar el 30% de sus ingresos mensuales.
> El problema es que con la subida del Euribor al 3% va a superar bastante ese 30% en muchos casos.
> Y ya ni decir que la falta de 1 nómina en la pareja, directamente provocará el impago. Cuidado con lo que viene.



Los bancos ya han cambiado un pasivo por un activo, es decir, la "operación desagüe" ya ha sido efectuada. Además han prestado el 80% del valor del inmueble, probablemente con avales y vinculación. A nivel hipotecario no creo que el peligro venga por los particulares sino por las empresas y especialmente por los ICOs.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Que empiecen a apretar el culo los que no van a ver un duro en sus negocios. Sin ciertos consumos se puede vivir sin problema. Los pepitos, los del bar por ejemplo, no se que tal les va a ir que no vayan FAMILIAS ENTERAS que son los pepitos a estas alturas
> 
> Le recuerdo que los pepitos nos empepitamos en 2007-2008. Unos 30 años de media. Ahora tenemos todos de 45 a 50 años , es decir FAMILIAS ENTERAS con uno dos o tres hijos.
> 
> ...



Es que de eso va el tema, de que no gastéis para controlar la inflación.


----------



## snoopi (9 Sep 2022)

Destro dijo:


> A lo mejor ganas el triple en cuanto al dinero en sí, el problema es que ese dinero no vale lo mismo, tiene menos valor. Se ha impreso tantísimo dinero que cada vez vale menos y menos.
> 
> Y esto te sucede a ti, que has triplicado la cantidad de dinero que ingresas. Ahora piensa en quien lo ha aumentado mcuhísimo menos, pese a haberlo aumentado.



Esto es todo un montaje.

Han subido salarios y la gente pasa de mal vivir trabajando 40mil horas. Como la gente no traga y no traga, estan ahora con este rollo de la inflacion, la guerra y demas a ver si la gente curra mas Y NO LO VA A HACER.

Por mi como si sierran todos los negocios, CONSUMO CERO, pero no hago ni una hora extra


----------



## omin0na (9 Sep 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Desde 2009 el euribor que hemos tenido ha sido completamente anormal, ahora toca compensar esta anormalidad. Si algún banco o cipotecado necesita un euribor al 0% para no petar es que en realidad es un muerto viviente, un parásito, un lastre. Con unos tipos de interés al 7% cuantro o cinco años y después al 3,5% diez años más volveremos a tener una economía sana y real.



Los japoneses deben de tener una economía no sana ni real.


----------



## veraburbu (9 Sep 2022)

Pronto sale alguna ministra diciendo que hay que *Topar *el euribor.


----------



## selenio (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que de eso va el tema, de que no gastéis para controlar la inflación.



Y de que la gente se vaya al paro y le den mas paguitas, pagadas subiendo mas impuestos aun y metiendolos nuevos de los que todavia trabajan y sus ahorros si es necesario.


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Sep 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Los japoneses deben de tener una economía no sana ni real.



Los japoneses tienen moneda propia, nosotros no, con la peseta se pagaba un 16 o 18% de inrereses.


----------



## snoopi (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que de eso va el tema, de que no gastéis para controlar la inflación.



Claro.

La inflacion sube por que ponen el gas a precio de oro y la luz a precio de oro y van a bajar los precios por que no me tome uin cafe en el bar.

Claro que si guapi.

La inflacion se va a quedar como esta y ademas van a reventarnos a todos


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Y de que la gente se vaya al paro y le den mas paguitas, pagadas subiendo mas impuestos aun y metiendolos nuevos de los que todavia trabajan y sus ahorros si es necesario.



Sin impresora no hay lugar para paguitas más allá de las necesarias para la estabilidad social e impuestos por mucho que los suban la capacidad es la que es, no creo que el personal deje de comer para pagar impuestos que cada vez están menos relacionados con los servicios que reciben.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Claro.
> 
> La inflacion sube por que ponen el gas a precio de oro y la luz a precio de oro y van a bajar los precios por que no me tome uin cafe en el bar.
> 
> ...



Es que toda la inflación no cederá con el frenazo a la economía. Por poner un ejemplo aproximado, la inflación bajara del 11% al 6%, pero para bajar ese 6% hay que indexarlo a los tipos de interés más un pequeño diferencial e ir tirando de ella hacia abajo y tras ello arreglar el estropicio.

Me temo que no entiendes el concepto: estanflación.


----------



## Common_Deletion (9 Sep 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> No me alegro porque haya gente jodida. No quiero el mal de nadie ahora mismo.
> Pero centrémonos: el problema no son los tipos de interés o el euribor, que son asumibles y normales. EL PROBLEMA ES EL PRECIO DE LA VIVIENDA.
> Es como un balancín subeybaja, una palanca con el punto de apoyo en el centro y siempre equilibrada en horizontal. A un lado, el tipo de interés (y el plazo en años de la hipoteca); al otro, el precio de la vivienda. Si baja de peso uno, sube el otro.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, ya no es tanto si la gente puede pagar o no sus hipotecas ya contratadas, es que las hipotecas nuevas van a partir de tasas fijas o variables mucho más altas, inasumibles para muchos, y que van a tirar los precios para abajo y el volumen de transacciones. Los que ya estaban hipotecados les suba o no la hipoteca van a estar pagando por un precio que ya se está desinflando.


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



No se podía saber. En mi banco en enero 2022 me dijeron que este escenario era imposible y que en 5 años no subiría nada porque si no quebraría Europa entera. 

Quiébrese!


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Sep 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La inflación galopante se produjo mucho antes de lo de Ucrania, esto ya lo tenían preparado.



COVID

Lo de los Ucrapitecos era la guinda, para arrastrar a los nacionalpagafantas que no se dejaron engañar por el bicho.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (9 Sep 2022)

Los hilos del jefe son los mejores.


----------



## gotelez (9 Sep 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Hace años leí que en algunos paises de Europa había tope de plazo para las hipotecas, yo creo que no debería haber hipotecas a mas de 20 años, que hayan a mas años encarecen la vivienda, pues se amplia la cantidad que se puede pagar. En una hipoteca a 15-20 años una subida de Euribor hace daño, pero en una de 25-30 te destroza. También se comenta poco que de la vivienda lo que mas se paga es el valor del suelo, que vale incluso mas que la propia construcción en algunos casos.



Hipotecas a 15 años maximo por el 30% de un sueldo, no dos. Entrada del 20% y liberalizacion del suelo y medidas impositivas a todo el que especule con la vivienda, nada de grandes tenedores, especuladorzuelos de poca monta, mas de dos viviendas sin uso. Vivienda vacia mas de un año: recargo en el ibi suficientemente disuasorio... equivalente avla renta anual de alquiler. Ya verias como bajaban los precios. ...ej ke eh confijkatorio... no. listo ke ereh un listo... no eh un impuesto, e una multa y si pones le piso en alkiler no la pagas. mirate el Art. 47 CE que votaste. Langosto.
Ej ke me destrosan el piso... normal si le pides 1000 euros entienden que puedes pagar loa destrozos... pillate un puto seguro de alquiler rata inmunda!!!!
Simplificacion de permisos y mierdas de tasas e impuestos chupocteros de las castas parasitarias administrativas.
Posibilidad de construir en rustico y de plantar casas prefabricadas, cabañas o chabolas o caravanas alli donde tengas un terreno de mierda tuyo cedido o alquilado..

Será por suelo en España, todo el puto suelo pastoreado por los concejales de urbanismo creando escasez a mayor gloria de la hipocrita y verginzosa langostada que nos dió este estercolero de democracia para que ellos vivan a todo tren a costa de los siguientes.
Esto es u a guerra y la estamos perdiendo. Ellos cuentan con los mass mierda y la casta politica y los pepitos quieroynopuedo de la hornada anterior con sindrome de estocolmo. Ellos estan unidos y nosotros aislados. Ya se cargaron a la gen X, que querian ser como los boomers y quedaron entrampados, vivan las caenas.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (9 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> No se podía saber. En mi banco en enero 2022 me dijeron que este escenario era imposible y que en 5 años no subiría nada porque si no quebraría Europa entera.
> 
> Quiébrese!



Lo cual no deja de ser cierto. Estas subidas de intereses haran quebrar a bastante más de uno y de dos en Europa.


----------



## snoopi (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que toda la inflación no cederá con el frenazo a la economía. Por poner un ejemplo aproximado, la inflación bajara del 11% al 6%, pero para bajar ese 6% hay que indexarlo a los tipos de interés más un pequeño diferencial e ir tirando de ella hacia abajo y tras ello arreglar el estropicio.
> 
> Me temo que no entiendes el concepto: estanflación.



Me temo que no entiendes el termino "no tiene arreglo"

La inflacion se ha generado ARTIFICIALMENTE sancionando a RUSIA . Mientras no se terminen las sanciones y bloqueos a ese pais, es imposible que baje la inflacion

Los precios se ajustaran a lo que hay 2 euros el litro gasoil. Y nada mas. Por mucho que dejes de comprar o de consumir el del bar no va a poder bajar el precio dle cafe, ni el agricultor de los tomates. Por que la gasolina o gasoil y la luz valen lo que valen y eso no hay dios que lo baje.

¿pretendes que vendan a perdidas? 

El problema es no ceder al ruso y como no cedan al ruso, lo unico que puedes hacer es subir salarios y bajar impuestos


----------



## Archibald (9 Sep 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Hipotecas a 15 años maximo por el 30% de un sueldo, no dos. Entrada del 20% y liberalizacion del suelo y medidas impositivas a todo el que especule con la vivienda, nada de grandes tenedores, especuladorzuelos de poca monta, mas de dos viviendas sin uso. Vivienda vacia mas de un año: recargo en el ibi suficientemente disuasorio... equivalente avla renta anual de alquiler. Ya verias como bajaban los precios. ...ej ke eh confijkatorio... no. listo ke ereh un listo... no eh un impuesto, e una multa y si pones le piso en alkiler no la pagas. mirate el Art. 47 CE que votaste. Langosto.
> Simplificacion de permisos y mierdas de tasas e impuestos chupocteros de las castas parasitarias administrativas.
> Posibilidad de construir en rustico y de plantar casas prefabricadas, cabañas o chabolas o caravanas alli donde tengas un terreno de mierda tuyo cedido o alquilado..



Paga el alquiler, trozo de mierda con ojos, paga.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Sep 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Hipotecas a 15 años maximo por el 30% de un sueldo, no dos. Entrada del 20% y liberalizacion del suelo y medidas impositivas a todo el que especule con la vivienda, nada de grandes tenedores, especuladorzuelos de poca monta, mas de dos viviendas sin uso. Vivienda vacia mas de un año: recargo en el ibi suficientemente disuasorio... equivalente avla renta anual de alquiler. Ya verias como bajaban los precios. ...ej ke eh confijkatorio... no. listo ke ereh un listo... no eh un impuesto, e una multa y si pones le piso en alkiler no la pagas. mirate el Art. 47 CE que votaste. Langosto.
> Simplificacion de permisos y mierdas de tasas e impuestos chupocteros de las castas parasitarias administrativas.
> Posibilidad de construir en rustico y de plantar casas prefabricadas, cabañas o chabolas o caravanas alli donde tengas un terreno de mierda tuyo cedido o alquilado..
> 
> Será por sielo en España, todo el puto suelo pastoreadobpor los concejales de urbanismo creando escasez.



Con esas medidas tienes en un año y medio al 12% del PIB que es la construcción (paletas, apilaladrillos y encofradores) en el paro.

No hay una solución sencilla a todo esto.


----------



## gotelez (9 Sep 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Paga el alquiler, trozo de mierda con ojos, paga.



Calla tu, miserable garrapata chupóctera. Que vienes a succionar la vitalidad de los que deben levantar el pais, eres una puta alimaña, un Nosferatu, un parásito, un cancer para la eocnomia española.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Sep 2022)

Me la pela. Tengo el piso pagado y además estoy de vacaciones. 

Hakuna Matata! Mindungis


----------



## frankie83 (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Estas navidades la gente comerá pollo empanado y gracias



Y lo prefiero a los gambones ;-)


----------



## Archibald (9 Sep 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Calla tu, miserable garrapata chupóctera. Que vienes a succionar la vitalidad de los que deben levantar el pais, eres una puta alimaña, un parásito, un cancer para la eocnomia española.



En mi casa trabajamos y producimos más que tú, lo cual no quita que obtengamos un rentas extras alquilando a mataos que pregonaban el tapayogurismo y demás gilipolleces.


----------



## frankie83 (9 Sep 2022)

el segador dijo:


> pues sigue esperando, el precio de los coches solo puede subir y lleva subiendo muchos meses,



Todo sube y ningún sueldo sube.. vamos a ver cosas interesantes


----------



## selenio (9 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sin impresora no hay lugar para paguitas más allá de las necesarias para la estabilidad social e impuestos por mucho que los suban la capacidad es la que es, no creo que el personal deje de comer para pagar impuestos que cada vez están menos relacionados con los servicios que reciben.



Y la impresora ha cesado?, busca por ahí los planes de estímulos en UK, Alemania, Austria, etc y ya verás si pronto aquí, mira la prensa los planes de estímulos de paises para paliar precio de energia

Y los impuestos te los harán pagar quieras o no, véase el nuevo peaje a autovias, carreteras, peajes por entrar a ciudades al CO2, y por respirar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Todo sube y ningún sueldo sube.. vamos a ver cosas interesantes



Lo único que van a subir son los aranceles de aliexpress. Cuánto más suben los precios en Occidente mas vende China. Seria cómico de no ser dramático...


----------



## gotelez (9 Sep 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> En mi casa trabajamos y producimos más que tú, lo cual no quita que obtengamos un rentas extras alquilando a mataos que pregonaban el tapayogurismo y demás gilipolleces.



mimimi.No engañas a nadie. Este eres tu mientras dirigiendote a cobrarle el alquiler a tu inquilino babeando con la voz temblorosa dices "rentaaa, renta fresca de joven"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



como todos los VISIONARIOS, defenestrados, ignorados, sepvltados. DEP a los MEJORES Y MÁS CERTEROS ASESORES HIPOTECARIOS.


----------



## Fairbanks (9 Sep 2022)

¿Creéis que Sánchez se sacará de la manga otra vez la desgravación por vivienda habitual para calmar los animos de la pepitada?


----------



## -Galaiko (9 Sep 2022)

Frankyyyy21 dijo:


> Es por mes.





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Eso es por mes, tronco.



Ufff, pues se va a liar una buena.
¿Pero entonces si sube hasta el 10% el euribor las cuotas serán de 3k o 4k por una hipoteca promedio?
Ni los langostos premiun o fincivagos A1 aguantaran eso.


Edito: Acabo de ver en el link que automáticamente pone el foro al escribir hipoteca esto:
*Euribor hoy: +1.903% Media mes: +1.893%*
Una hipoteca de 180.000€ a 25 años con revisión anual pagará 204.38€ más cada mes

Al 2% son 205 euros mas al mes, unos 2500 mas al año, ya eso me suena mas realista.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Sep 2022)

Comprar o alquilar?
Mejor comprar una sandía, .
... Oh wait


----------



## estupeharto (9 Sep 2022)

Fairbanks dijo:


> ¿Creéis que Sánchez se sacará de la manga otra vez la desgravación por vivienda habitual para calmar los animos de la pepitada?



Eso es lo que estás deseando, eh?
Lo dudo mucho, no es un impuesto.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

Vamos a ver… para los incautos que se piensan que esta fiesta la pagaremos entre todos. La culpa de la inflación actual es culpa en un 90% de la impresora del BCE, os recordo que la tubieron encendida durante 2 años para rescatar paises en default como ESPAÑA.
Putin ha tenido algo a ver con esto? Bueno… solo ha sido un poco de combustible mas pero el daño ya estaba hecho.

NADIE va a venir a rescataros PEPITOS A TIPO VARIABLE!!!


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (9 Sep 2022)

Mariconas, yo compre en plena burbuja y con Euribor por encima del 5%, y todo pasa, me quedan meses de hipoteca. El problema es que lo queremos todo: el pisito, el coche nuevo, los dos viajazos al año, esquiar..... Anda y que os den por culo, pero si ahora esquia hasta el hijo de la portera.......


----------



## 121 (9 Sep 2022)

Como funcionario cipotecado a tipo fijo 2.25-1=1.25 aunque haya inflación con la expectativa de una subida del 3% en enero más un probable ascenso que a ver si sale, DISFRUTO como un niño en un parque de bolas con la subida del euribor y la asfixia del remero. Cuantas más lágrimas y sangre cueste el sudor del remero más satisfecho estoy con mis decisiones vitales y mi posición

Vivo en un chalet que flipas en la parte VIP de la ciudad con unas vistas para caerse de culo y una cuota que nunca subirá y sí bajará por amortizaciones parciales y todo gracias al buen timing y la asfixia del remero, de ese remero bilioso antifuncis de piso POBRE en bloque colmena


----------



## estupeharto (9 Sep 2022)

Un simple análisis de los comentarios y de la situación me lleva a pensar que hay mucha gente que se alegra de que otra gente tenga que pagar más por la supuesta hipoteca.

Por la misma, me da que los que se alegran, no tienen hipoteca pero les interesa el tema de compra de piso. Quizás muchos de alquiler o esperando mejorar su vivienda. De esa alegría por el mal ajeno se deduce que no van muy sobrados.

Al que le va bien, no anda deseando esas cosas. Cada cual es libre de comprar, pedir prestado, trabajar y pagar sus deudas, etc. El que ahora se ríe despectivamente, mañana será el que pida prestado. ¿Entonces?
¿De qué estamos hablando?

Y al que no le va tan bien y se alegra de esto, se va a reír cuando descubra que esto no va sólo de pagar más cuota de la hipoteca, sino que va a ir todo a peor y va a salpicar fuerte sobre todo a quien no tenga una mejor situación.

Pero no pasa nada, saldremos más fuertes.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (9 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Un simple análisis de los comentarios y de la situación me lleva a pensar que hay mucha gente que se alegra de que otra gente tenga que pagar más por la supuesta hipoteca.
> 
> Por la misma, me da que los que se alegran, no tienen hipoteca pero les interesa el tema de compra de piso. Quizás muchos de alquiler o esperando mejorar su vivienda. De esa alegría por el mal ajeno se deduce que no van muy sobrados.
> 
> ...



De esta saldremos mas zafios, ruines y envidiosos. En el fondo saldremos mas ESPAÑOLES!


----------



## f700b (9 Sep 2022)

Biribuch dijo:


> 250€, donde vives? En un garaje?



Eres muuuu tonto.
Hace 5 años pedí 95 mil€ Que fue algo menos del 40% del valor del piso a día de hoy me quedan que pagar 60.
con colchón para poder amortiguar lo que haga falta.
podía haber pagado un piso paco a tocateja pero me metí en nuevo de 120 metros con 2 plazas y zonas comunes, lo que es una urbanización cerrada.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> De esta saldremos mas zafios, ruines y envidiosos. En el fondo saldremos mas ESPAÑOLES!



Más no creo, el listón está altito.

Y mucha culpa de esto se debe a la pésima cultura financiera promovida y aumentada por la partitocracia vende madres.

Al final se aprende a hostias y en algunos casos, ni así.


----------



## f700b (9 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Un simple análisis de los comentarios y de la situación me lleva a pensar que hay mucha gente que se alegra de que otra gente tenga que pagar más por la supuesta hipoteca.
> 
> Por la misma, me da que los que se alegran, no tienen hipoteca pero les interesa el tema de compra de piso. Quizás muchos de alquiler o esperando mejorar su vivienda. De esa alegría por el mal ajeno se deduce que no van muy sobrados.
> 
> ...



Me quito el sombrero.
Asi es.


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Sep 2022)

san1324 dijo:


> A las hormiguitas le meten la inflación..




Un honor que uno de los 8 mensajes que has escrito en diez años haya sido para decirme eso, me siento muy honrado


----------



## Kenthomi (9 Sep 2022)

Su piso su tumba gracias


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Sep 2022)

Me sabe mal por los cipotecados, yo como buen langosta tengo mis zulos pagados, desde el año 2000 no se lo que es estar cipotecado.
pero no me alegro de las desgracias de los demás.


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Sep 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Eres muuuu tonto.
> Hace 5 años pedí 95 mil€ Que fue algo menos del 40% del valor del piso a día de hoy me quedan que pagar 60.
> con colchón para poder amortiguar lo que haga falta.
> podía haber pagado un piso paco a tocateja pero me metí en nuevo de 120 metros con 2 plazas y zonas comunes, lo que es una urbanización cerrada.



Pepitooooooo


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Mariconas, yo compre en plena burbuja y con Euribor por encima del 5%, y todo pasa, me quedan meses de hipoteca. El problema es que lo queremos todo: el pisito, el coche nuevo, los dos viajazos al año, esquiar..... Anda y que os den por culo, pero si ahora esquia hasta el hijo de la portera.......



Yo compré en el 91 con un interés del 14%, amorticé gran parte y volví a comprar en el 96 con el 9%, y lo amorticé todo antes de 2005.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Me sabe mal por los cipotecados, yo como buen langosta tengo mis zulos pagados, desde el año 2000 no se lo que es estar cipotecado.
> pero no me alegro de las desgracias de los demás.



Yo tampoco me alegro, sobre todo porque sé que me tocará pagarles el pufo vía impuestos.


----------



## pignorado (9 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Como funcionario cipotecado a tipo fijo 2.25-1=1.25 aunque haya inflación con la expectativa de una subida del 3% en enero más un probable ascenso que a ver si sale, DISFRUTO como un niño en un parque de bolas con la subida del euribor y la asfixia del remero. Cuantas más lágrimas y sangre cueste el sudor del remero más satisfecho estoy con mis decisiones vitales y mi posición
> 
> Vivo en un chalet que flipas en la parte VIP de la ciudad con unas vistas para caerse de culo y una cuota que nunca subirá y sí bajará por amortizaciones parciales y todo gracias al buen timing y la asfixia del remero, de ese remero bilioso antifuncis de piso POBRE en bloque colmena



En junio la deuda pública ha crecido en 18.908 millones de euros respecto a mayo, de forma que ha pasado de 1.456.484 millones a 1.475.392 millones.


----------



## OYeah (9 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> De esta saldremos mas zafios, ruines y envidiosos. En el fondo saldremos mas ESPAÑOLES!



Y más parados. Efectivamente, más españoles.


Centraros en el paro que es la clave de todo, si las parejitas mantienen sus trabajos la subida del euribor se salvará. El problema es que veo despidos masivos.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)

pignorado dijo:


> En junio la deuda pública ha crecido en 18.908 millones de euros respecto a mayo, de forma que ha pasado de 1.456.484 millones a 1.475.392 millones.



Y esa deuda pagará intereses mucho mayores conforme se vaya renovando. Al final habrá recortes por cojones.


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## mstrogoff (9 Sep 2022)

Algo muy enfermizo hay en esta sociedad cuando suben los tipos de interés,,,,cosa por otro lado beneficiosa para hacer que tu esfuerzo de hoy se refleje algo en el intercambio por el ajeno de dentro de unos años,,,,,solo se hable de la mierda del barro cocido. No líneas de crédito de empresas, ni la compra de máquinaria para poner en marcha un negocio,,,aunque sea una cabeza tractora para hacerte camionero,,,no,,,solo de la mierda del pisito. 

En ese caso no es que uno se alegre de la desgracia ajena, si no que sabe que para salvar el organismo hay que extripar ese miembro gangrenado,,y ver como han decido hacerlo,,aunque solo sea un esbozo, produce algarabía y rebozo,,,,a veces con un placer indisimulado. No consigo ver el motivo por el que las clases trabajadoras se han sometido voluntariamente a la esclavitud de pagar durante 30 o 40 años unos pocos ladrillos en altura,,,están capados del todo, sometidos,,y lo simpático es que los más avanzados de ellos, que han entrado antes en la estafa piramidal capante,,animan a los que van detrás....Una revolución ghandiana ordinaria, ante semejantes hechos,,hubiera dejado de tener hijos, consumir y sobre todo,,,jugar al tonto pisitos...Que es, por otro lado, lo que la chavalería viene haciendo hoy día,,,,

Con los tituales como,,,"solo el 30% de los menores de 40 años tienen acceso al agua potable",,,o "el precio de la gasolina cae con fuerza, se crea un banco malo para contener su caída",,,"los alimentos básicos se abaratan poniendo en peligro la inversión, se quemarán cosechas para subir su precio",,,que se yo. serían aberrantes,,pero cuando se trata de la mierda del refugio,,,,todos los medios contentos, y todos lo borregos coreando,,,,,

Como no ibamos a alegrarnos de que se corrija esa situación que lleva aparejada desgracia,,,el único bien básico que no proveen lo estado ricos a precio ordinario,,,,Para que, entonces, queremos ser un Estado del bienestar??,,si nos vemos obligados a remar una vida entera solo para tener una choza??....


----------



## fxno (9 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Joder si lo normal en una economía sana es inflación en 2%, tipos de interes y euribor sobre un 3%. Si ya con un 2% les da un infarto!!! Entonces en situaciones raras(como esta) que se puede ir a un 5 o 6% que les pasa??



Pues que no pueden pagar, lloros Mercedes embargados


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (9 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Un simple análisis de los comentarios y de la situación me lleva a pensar que hay mucha gente que se alegra de que otra gente tenga que pagar más por la supuesta hipoteca.
> 
> Por la misma, me da que los que se alegran, no tienen hipoteca pero les interesa el tema de compra de piso. Quizás muchos de alquiler o esperando mejorar su vivienda. De esa alegría por el mal ajeno se deduce que no van muy sobrados.
> 
> ...



Lo más sangrante de todo esto es que muchos de los que aquí lee se supone que vivieron con plena conciencia la crisis de 2008. Deberían haber aprendido que la economía es un todo interconectado en el que no puedes escupir al cielo sin que te caiga el gargajo en la cara. Lo vivieron entonces. Pero les pueden las ganas de pataleo y refocilarse como lechones.

Asfixiar a los que hoy tienen hipotecas (daría lo mismo que fueran los que están de alquiler o de cualquier otra forma) sólo va a servir para que la renta de las familias disminuya, el consumo se desplome, las cuentas de resultados de las empresas se hundan, aumente el paro y... En fin, lo que ya hemos vivido. Empecé a escribir en este foro en 2006. Vi en 2008 a muchos celebrar la ruina de los demás. Y muy poco tiempo después, a muchos de los que se reían, en la ruina por la quiebra de sus negocios o el cierre de las empresas en las que trabajaban. Siempre pensando que el mal nunca les iba a tocar.

El mal cuajo del español es impermeable a cualquier aprendizaje, por muy reciente que sea.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Sep 2022)

Es un pequeño sacrificio, para que el imperio americano mantenga su supremacia mundial, malditos herejes !!!.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (9 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Me sabe mal por los cipotecados, yo como buen langosta tengo mis zulos pagados, desde el año 2000 no se lo que es estar cipotecado.
> pero no me alegro de las desgracias de los demás.



No se trata de alegrarse o no. Simplemente de saber que esa simple subida del Euribor dejará al que se metió en Cipoteca muy por encima de sus posibilidades, listo de papeles, mientras al que lo hizo con cabeza, le resultará tan molesto como el pellizco de un niño.


----------



## teperico (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



hipoteca variable? Que clase de subnormal se apunta a eso?


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Sep 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> estoy por vender el piso, la gente compra cualquier cosa! viva 2008!!!!



tal cual, yo estoy flipando, solo queda morralla, y hasta la morralla se vende.


----------



## Cave canum (9 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



Cómo te gusta el guano, calbo


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Sep 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo la tengo a variable pero a 38 años la pusimos, letra ahora mismo de 350 euros, me subirá unos 100 euros y me quedan por pagar 123000 euros.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Como el tipo de interes que te cobran suba al 5% se te va a 150 euros más aparte de los 100 que te suben ahora. Total, 250 euros mas.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (9 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Quién en su sano juicio se ha hipotecado en variable habiendo tipo fijo a menos del 3 durante años?



Yo conseguí en 2018 una fijo a 1,8. Eso si, con vinculaciones


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Sep 2022)

dakz dijo:


> Los que somos veteranos del foro ya lo vivimos en 2006-2008. Todos nos alegrábamos de las subidas del Euribor y pronosticábamos caídas en picado de los inmuebles, cosa que nunca sucedió, por lo menos en las zonas interesantes del país.
> 
> Cada décima que aumenta el Euribor supone el encarecimiento de la deuda pública (España sobrevive gracias a imprimir bonos), más dificultad de crecimiento/inversión para empresas...etc. Hay demasiado en juego; el BCE tiene los huevos pillados y no puede subir los tipos para frenar la inflación.



Caidas las hubo, pero tardaron varios años.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Sep 2022)

Bueno yo ya amorticé, me he puesto el escudo, ahora la cuota la tengo en 490 eur.... Segun el simulador de mi banco el euribor se tendria que poner en el 7% para empezar a pagar mas de 800 eur, cifra que es lo mas que he pagado de alquiler y que me joderia ya bastante tener que acoquinar...esperemos de todas formas no suba del 5%.

Hay que quitarse deuda de encima a tope.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Sep 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Estos últimos años no se han dado hipotecas tan alegremente. Nosotros compramos vivienda en 2019 y nos exigían 50.000 euros para pagar impuestos y el 20% del valor de la vivienda y justificante de ingresos donde la hipoteca no superase 1/3 de los ingresos mensuales de la unidad familiar.
> No creo que por llegar el euríbor al 2 o incluso el 3% se quede mucha gente sin poder pagar la mensualidad.



No cambia nada que pidan el 20% de entrada, más que el banco tiene mas garantias. Depende de cuanto sea el principal de la hipoteca.


----------



## sivigliano (9 Sep 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> No cambia nada que pidan el 20% de entrada, más que el banco tiene mas garantias. Depende de cuanto sea el principal de la hipoteca.



El Banco tiene más garantías y también se excluye a gente sin capacidad de ahorro que no se excluía del mercado hipotecario en los primeros años del siglo.


----------



## 121 (9 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Yo conseguí en 2018 una fijo a 1,8. Eso si, con vinculaciones



Si sin vinculaciones es inferior o igual al 2.5 está muy bien, las ha habido mejores pero has aprovechado el momento para vivir con tranquilidad


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (9 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre le hecho un 2%.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (9 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> 2,5 para terminar el año dice...  yo diría 2,5 para terminar la semana que viene.



venia a decir esto. 
si la velocidad a la que va a esto no es nada raro pensar que acabará el año por encima del 3.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Como funcionario cipotecado a tipo fijo 2.25-1=1.25 aunque haya inflación con la expectativa de una subida del 3% en enero más un probable ascenso que a ver si sale, DISFRUTO como un niño en un parque de bolas con la subida del euribor y la asfixia del remero. Cuantas más lágrimas y sangre cueste el sudor del remero más satisfecho estoy con mis decisiones vitales y mi posición
> 
> Vivo en un chalet que flipas en la parte VIP de la ciudad con unas vistas para caerse de culo y una cuota que nunca subirá y sí bajará por amortizaciones parciales y todo gracias al buen timing y la asfixia del remero, de ese remero bilioso antifuncis de piso POBRE en bloque colmena



Ten cuidado cuando recorten sueldos como en Grecia.


----------



## 121 (9 Sep 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Ten cuidado cuando recorten sueldos como en Grecia.



Eso será cuando el remero NO TENGA PARA COMER


----------



## Vde (9 Sep 2022)

Han sido 8 años duros en la cueva para que todas las ratas del foro salgan en estampida


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Sep 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> El Banco tiene más garantías y también se excluye a gente sin capacidad de ahorro que no se excluía del mercado hipotecario en los primeros años del siglo.



Al final, si se iban a dar lo que se pudiera pagar dependiendo del 30% de los ingresos, y ahora hacen lo mismo, no veo el cambio. Si son dos sueldos y uno se queda en paro, se van a la mierda. Si suben el euribor un par de puntos mas, se van a la mierda. NO veo las diferencias.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Eso será cuando el remero NO TENGA PARA COMER



Yo soy funcionario en excedencia, y una de las cosas que me han hecho seguir en excedencia (la verdad es que curro bastante mas, pero tambien lo gano) es precisamente ver la que viene, y que no se si sera tan intensa como en Grecia, pero que van a recortar lo doy por seguro. La otra vez entre congelaciones, extra y el puto 7% de zapatero fue un pico. A ver cuanto es ahora.


----------



## Jobuk (9 Sep 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Los años dan igual y el diferencial también. Lo que cuenta es el porcentaje de variación sobre el *capital pendiente de pago*.
> 
> Si ahora mismo quedan 250.000€ por pagar y la revisión del interés cambia en un 4'5% al alza, entonces:
> 
> ...



Yo no entiendo mucho, pero creo que si tienes la hipoteca reciente te afecta mucho más la subida pues los primeros años devuelves más intereses que los siguientes


----------



## Sr.Earhart (9 Sep 2022)

Querer aparentar al final sale caro.


----------



## Pajirri (9 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



mitico ese video..donde se dieron a conocer... menudo chute llevaban


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (9 Sep 2022)

Pero hemos parado a la Ultraderecha, tenemos Leyes Hembristas, Mascarillas en los transportes, Leyes para expoliar cuentas, Okupas que te cuidan la casa, Menas que te enseñan Artes escenicas, enviamos armas a un cocainomano, pero sobre todo y antetodo nos podemos pintar el Chocho sin corbata en un campamento transvegetariano.


----------



## trukutruku (9 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Joder si lo normal en una economía sana es inflación en 2%, tipos de interes y euribor sobre un 3%. Si ya con un 2% les da un infarto!!! Entonces en situaciones raras(como esta) que se puede ir a un 5 o 6% que les pasa??



Eso de que una economía sana necesita una inflacion del 2% es una mentira de colectivistas que consiguieron meter en los manuales de macro neoclasicos.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Bueno yo ya amorticé, me he puesto el escudo, ahora la cuota la tengo en 490 eur.... Segun el simulador de mi banco el euribor se tendria que poner en el 7% para empezar a pagar mas de 800 eur, cifra que es lo mas que he pagado de alquiler y que me joderia ya bastante tener que acoquinar...esperemos de todas formas no suba del 5%.
> 
> Hay que quitarse deuda de encima a tope.



creo que se dice apoquinar....creo.

tañuec


----------



## Tales90 (9 Sep 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Eso de que una economía sana necesita una inflacion del 2% es una mentira de colectivistas que consiguieron meter en los manuales de macro neoclasicos.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero actualmente se considera asi.


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Sep 2022)

Si el euribor se dispara es porque se esta cortando la liquidez interbancaria, no!?

Falta de liquidez, subida de euribor, familias-empresas quebradas, bancos jodidos... corralitos?

Sin embargo hoy un langosto me contaba contento que ahora los bancos empezaran a darle algo por lo q tiene ahi metido.

Qué puede ir mal?


----------



## gotelez (10 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Un simple análisis de los comentarios y de la situación me lleva a pensar que hay mucha gente que se alegra de que otra gente tenga que pagar más por la supuesta hipoteca.
> 
> Por la misma, me da que los que se alegran, no tienen hipoteca pero les interesa el tema de compra de piso. Quizás muchos de alquiler o esperando mejorar su vivienda. De esa alegría por el mal ajeno se deduce que no van muy sobrados.
> 
> ...



Tu debes ser nuevo ¿verdá? Aquí la gente se alegra de que los pepitos, que se hipotecaban por encima de sus posibilidades contibuyendo a inflar la burbuja inmobiliaria con sus decisiones manirrotas burlándose de los que decían que era una locura, reciban la dosis de karma que se llevan mereciendo desde hace lustros. ¿te has fijado en el nombre de este foro?


----------



## 121 (10 Sep 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Tu debes ser nuevo ¿verdá? Aquí la gente se alegra de que los pepitos, que se hipotecaban por encima de sus posibilidades contibuyendo a inflar la burbuja inmobiliaria con sus decisiones manirrotas burlándose de los que decían que era una locura, reciban la dosis de karma que se llevan mereciendo desde hace lustros. ¿te has fijado en el nombre de este foro?



Los pepitos llevan 7 años hipotecándose a tipo fijo


----------



## Nico (10 Sep 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Yo siempre le echo 25 Euros




Se dice "yo siempre hago hipotecas al 2.5%"


----------



## derepen (10 Sep 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Eso de que una economía sana necesita una inflacion del 2% es una mentira de colectivistas que consiguieron meter en los manuales de macro neoclasicos.



+1

En los 80 a la inflación se le llamaba como lo que es, un IMPUESTO.

Si pierdes un 2% en un año no parece mucho, pero ¿Y si pierdes un 2% cada año durante 50 años?

Pues pasas de 100000 euros a 36416, si no me he equivocado. Vamos, una puta mierda.


----------



## guanoincoming (10 Sep 2022)

Hice bien en hipotecarme a tipo fijo hace 2 años al 1.5%. No sabía que esto iba a pasar, pero a muchos años,con total seguridad , el euribor iba a subir. Al que le quede menos de 5 años de hipoteca variable, puede seguramente afrontar esto, pero a los que empezamos, desde hace un par de años la hipoteca debía ser fija sí o sí.


----------



## tracrium (10 Sep 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Por eso es bueno para nosotros, los hormiguitas, que suban los tipos aún más.... creo que es muy fácil de entender



No. Mientras la inflación esté muy por encima de los tipos de interés el dinero ahorrado se evapora. Pierdes poder adquisitivo a pasos agigantados. Más si los tienes en renta fija.

Yo no pagué la casa a tocateja por eso mismo y por no descapitalizarme.

Si se pone muy tonto el euribor y la renta fija sigue dando calderilla, pues se cancela la hipoteca y chimpum.


----------



## tracrium (10 Sep 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Ahora gano el triple y me es imposible cambiar de vivienda. Podría casi, pero con hipoteca a 40 años.
> Una pena.



A no ser que seas muy joven, a 40 años no te hacen una hipoteca ni de coña.


----------



## Kabuterimon (10 Sep 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Bien... por apoyar a UCRANIA, nos cortamos los cataplines y lo que haga falta. Lo que nos ordene EE.UU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque lamerle el culo a los comunistas es lo que habia que hacer.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (10 Sep 2022)

calopez dijo:


> El índice más utilizado en las hipotecas de España *se dispara hoy 112 milésimas hasta el 2,015%* y ya ha puesto la directa hacia el 2.5% con el que probablemente termine el año.
> 
> En cuanto a *la media mensual de septiembre*, con solo seis días cotizados se queda momentáneamente en el *+1.910% aunque terminará el mes probablemente con una media cercana al 2% *lo que supondrá un importante palazo para quienes les toque revisar ya que partirán de valores muy bajos.
> 
> ...



Calopez contesta a los privados, llevo desde Enero para que me contestes a una simple pregunta.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>




Esto es lo que se llama una súbita subida del Yuri


----------



## Play_91 (10 Sep 2022)

¿No se supone la gente cogía hipotecas a tipo fijo?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Sep 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Hice bien en hipotecarme a tipo fijo hace 2 años al 1.5%. No sabía que esto iba a pasar, pero a muchos años,con total seguridad , el euribor iba a subir. Al que le quede menos de 5 años de hipoteca variable, puede seguramente afrontar esto, pero a los que empezamos, desde hace un par de años la hipoteca debía ser fija sí o sí.



Y este es de los pocos comentarios sensatos y respetuosos no ya de este hilo, si no de este foro.


----------



## Avulense64 (10 Sep 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> El Banco tiene más garantías y también se excluye a gente sin capacidad de ahorro que no se excluía del mercado hipotecario en los primeros años del siglo.



A mucha gente ese 20% se lo dan los padres. Yo creo que por salario estabilidad laboral y demás se debería calcular el tope que se puede prestar a una persona y ya está, si se le pueden prestar 150k y eso es el 100*100 de lo que necesita, como si es el 70%, pero pedir el 20% no garantiza nada porque como digo muchas veces es prestado. Capacidad de ahorro cero, tel han dejado los papis o la tía abuela que tiene pasta.


----------



## 121 (10 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> A mucha gente ese 20% se lo dan los padres. Yo creo que por salario estabilidad laboral y demás se debería calcular el tope que se puede prestar a una persona y ya está, si se le pueden prestar 150k y eso es el 100*100 de lo que necesita, como si es el 70%, pero pedir el 20% no garantiza nada porque como digo muchas veces es prestado. Capacidad de ahorro cero, tel han dejado los papis o la tía abuela que tiene pasta.



El 20% no es para que el banco confíe en que tengas capacidad de ahorro, sino para que en caso de ejecución de hipoteca y subasta de vivienda sea mucho menos probable que el banco salga a pérdidas


----------



## Malvender (10 Sep 2022)

En vez de disfrutar que Franco ya no está en el valle de los caídos, os quedáis con cosas anecdóticas


----------



## Avulense64 (10 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> El 20% no es para que el banco confíe en que tengas capacidad de ahorro, sino para que en caso de ejecución de hipoteca y subasta de vivienda sea mucho menos probable que el banco salga a pérdidas



Pues tampoco les garantiza demasiado, has dejado a alguien en vez de 350, un 20% menos...que algo es, pero...se han seguido prestando auténticas barbaridades porque la vivienda sigue por las nubes.


----------



## cujo (10 Sep 2022)

Ojo q todas las hipotecas a tipo fijo tienen una cláusula q se modifica el tipo si el precio del dinero oficial difiere en demasía del contratado.
Vamos q si en euribor sube por encima del 5% se revisan todos los tipos "fijos"
Leed , leed la letra pequeña de vuestra hipoteca


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Ojo q todas las hipotecas a tipo fijo tienen una cláusula q se modifica el tipo si el precio del dinero oficial difiere en demasía del contratado.
> Vamos q si en euribor sube por encima del 5% se revisan todos los tipos "fijos"
> Leed , leed la letra pequeña de vuestra hipoteca



y luego si baja, seguro que te quedas un par de años igual...no saben los bancos ni ná.


----------



## 121 (10 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Pues tampoco les garantiza demasiado, has dejado a alguien en vez de 350, un 20% menos...que algo es, pero...se han seguido prestando auténticas barbaridades porque la vivienda sigue por las nubes.



Para un préstamo de 350k la casa se te pone en 420k, más impuestos y gastos ponle 465k que soltar el día de la compra... Casi medio kilotón no es una casa al alcance de cualquiera. Con esos perfiles hay menos morosidad, la morosidad se centra en la pareja de mileuristas que pide 150k

De todas formas no comprendo que nadie se haya hipotecado a tipo variable en los últimos 6-7 años teniendo tipos fijos al 1.5 sin contar bonificadores durante años

Y las hipotecas previas al 2015 deberían estar en un estado de pago de intereses avanzado. Del 2013 para atrás se desgravan 9000€ anuales y las de la burbuja del 2004-2008 quedan tan lejanas que deberían estar medio pagadas. Por eso pienso que esta vez no va a ser el drama de la anterior crisis, que pilló a todo dios hipotecado a tipo variable a precios altísimos quizás más que ahora y con todos los intereses por pagar

Creo que es la idiosincrasia de este país, simplemente la gente está dispuesta a pagar un tercio de su sueldo potencial de tres décadas por la vivienda y hay una competición para comprar comprar que determina el precio por zonas según poder adquisitivo del comprador promedio de esa zona. Con actores que tienden a subir los precios también como inversores inmobiliarios


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (10 Sep 2022)

Wano del weno. ¿Ya estamos otra vez en 2005?. De 2005 a 2008 pasó del 2 al 5,4%, si no me equivoco.


----------



## 121 (10 Sep 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Wano del weno. ¿Ya estamos otra vez en 2005?. De 2005 a 2008 pasó del 2 al 5,4%, si no me equivoco.



Con la diferencia de que en 2005-2008 todo dios estaba hipotecado a variable y ahora todo dios está hipotecado a fijo y los que arrastran variable del pasado llevan 15-20 años de pago de hipoteca y gran parte han aprovechado el euribor negativo para amortizar a razón de 9k anuales que se deducen en la renta


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (10 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Ojo q todas las hipotecas a tipo fijo tienen una cláusula q se modifica el tipo si el precio del dinero oficial difiere en demasía del contratado.
> Vamos q si en euribor sube por encima del 5% se revisan todos los tipos "fijos"
> Leed , leed la letra pequeña de vuestra hipoteca



¿Puedes copiar y pegar algo de eso, un ejemplo? Me interesa...


----------



## Mente fria (10 Sep 2022)

La verdad que los auténticos pepitos premium de 2008 se han encontrado con una década dorada donde poder subsanar la ruina que fue comprar en la burbuja. Hoy por hoy la deuda de muchos ya es residual o tienen la cancelación en puertas. Pero los nuevos hipotecados 2018-2022 como hayan firmado en variable... Con diferenciales altos por estar el euribor bajo mínimos.... Van a ser masacrados sin piedad


----------



## Mente fria (10 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Ojo q todas las hipotecas a tipo fijo tienen una cláusula q se modifica el tipo si el precio del dinero oficial difiere en demasía del contratado.
> Vamos q si en euribor sube por encima del 5% se revisan todos los tipos "fijos"
> Leed , leed la letra pequeña de vuestra hipoteca



Pues como sea letra pequeña y el hipotecado no haya sido informado de manera clara... Auguro nuevo lio en el juzgado por clausula abusiva.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Sep 2022)

he estado bicheando con mi hipoteca y me conceden fija a 3 años con 790 eur de cuota, lo qie equivale a in euribor del 7% mas o menos. Es decir que los bancos estiman que del 5% no subimos en 3 años. ¿Se equivocarán?


----------



## secuestrado (10 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Ojo q todas las hipotecas a tipo fijo tienen una cláusula q se modifica el tipo si el precio del dinero oficial difiere en demasía del contratado.
> Vamos q si en euribor sube por encima del 5% se revisan todos los tipos "fijos"
> Leed , leed la letra pequeña de vuestra hipoteca



Eso de donde te lo has sacado


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Sep 2022)

Siendo casapapi has perdido tantas guerras de la vida, has perdido tanto de todo, que no se por donde empezara explicartelo. De hecho lo mejor, para todos, para la Natauraleza, es dejarlo como está y que te mueras siendo casapapi.

Del tema vivienda ni hablamos, es una puta anécdota comparado con todos los temas donde has perdido por no tener ni puta idea de la vida.


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> he estado bicheando con mi hipoteca y me conceden fija a 3 años con 790 eur de cuota, lo qie equivale a in euribor del 7% mas o menos. Es decir que los bancos estiman que del 5% no subimos en 3 años. ¿Se equivocarán?



Mi banco estimaba en enero 2022 que el euribor “no podia subir”.


----------



## Maestro Panda (10 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Como funcionario cipotecado a tipo fijo 2.25-1=1.25 aunque haya inflación con la expectativa de una subida del 3% en enero más un probable ascenso que a ver si sale, DISFRUTO como un niño en un parque de bolas con la subida del euribor y la asfixia del remero. Cuantas más lágrimas y sangre cueste el sudor del remero más satisfecho estoy con mis decisiones vitales y mi posición
> 
> Vivo en un chalet que flipas en la parte VIP de la ciudad con unas vistas para caerse de culo y una cuota que nunca subirá y sí bajará por amortizaciones parciales y todo gracias al buen timing y la asfixia del remero, de ese remero bilioso antifuncis de piso POBRE en bloque colmena



Vamos, un Pepito con ínfulas de triunfador. Lo que hay que ver en este foro.


----------



## josete (10 Sep 2022)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Wano del weno. ¿Ya estamos otra vez en 2005?. De 2005 a 2008 pasó del 2 al 5,4%, si no me equivoco.



Y el 5,4% hizo tal estrago que para volver a arrancar la economía tuvieron que hacer lo nunca visto: poner tipos negativos. Espero que tengan tacto y ataquen la inflación de otras formas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Avila256 (10 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Jajjaja muerto de hambre que piensa que porque el este empufado los demás también.
> 
> Vivo en mi casa y yo no tengo de eso que llamáis hipoteca
> 
> Cuanto te va a subir pringaos? Jajjajaj a disfrutar



jajaja, ¿ nunca crecerás ?

Cuando dejes la teta de tu mami, aprenderás a base de ostias.

Eso me consuela.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Sep 2022)

No es bueno para nadie que al vecino le vaya mal, aunque estos sean culpables de la subida monstruosa de la vivienda.


----------



## kikoseis (10 Sep 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Vamos, un Pepito con ínfulas de triunfador. Lo que hay que ver en este foro.



Es un troll, ni caso. Este de funcionario tiene lo que yo de monja, y lo de superchalet, una maqueta.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Sep 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> Querer aparentar al final sale caro.



Eso ya se ha dicho antes. Quien se ha metido en Cipoteca de Once Varas, no podrá hacer frente a ese incremento demigrante del 2%, a diferencia de la gente normal, para la que esa subida del Euribor no le preocupará ná.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Yo no sé quién son estos dos, pero me piden un segarro por la calle y no me sorprendería.

No entiendo mucho, pero dan una imagen así como de abstinencia.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Sep 2022)

CreepyCrawler dijo:


> Me quería cambiar de coche pero creo que voy a esperarme 12-18 meses y ver hasta donde llegan las ofertas



El panorama es que la oferta tienda a cero.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Sep 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Es evidente que si sube mucho más van a "topar" la subida máxima que les podran hacer y el resto lo vamos a pagar con más deuda entre todos.
> 
> En definitiva les vamos a pagar el pisito entre todos.



El "dinero" solo existe en un sitio: en las cuentas de las hormiguitas con nómina en A.

Así que, de una forma u otra, lo sacarán de ahí. Siempre.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Sep 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> Tu debes ser nuevo ¿verdá? Aquí la gente se alegra de que los pepitos, que se hipotecaban por encima de sus posibilidades contibuyendo a inflar la burbuja inmobiliaria con sus decisiones manirrotas burlándose de los que decían que era una locura, reciban la dosis de karma que se llevan mereciendo desde hace lustros. ¿te has fijado en el nombre de este foro?



Ni soy nuevo, ni ajeno a lo que sucedió entonces y a lo que sucede ahora.
Sólo digo que cada uno es libre de tomar sus decisiones, con sus errores y aciertos. Incluso es libre de reírse de los demás, pero me parece un poco pobre.

Cuando dices esto:

_"*Aquí la gente se alegra de que los pepitos, que se hipotecaban por encima de sus posibilidades contibuyendo a inflar la burbuja inmobiliaria con sus decisiones manirrotas burlándose de los que decían que era una locura"*_

Estas afirmando que todos se alegran de los que previamente se habían burlado de ellos....

Eso serán algunos, ni mucho menos todos.

Luego están los que se alegran de los males de los demás, siempre que a ellos no les toque.
Y en este caso, les va a tocar, como decía, porque su situación suele ser justita.

La inflación jode a todos. La crean para eso. Y los que ganan más con ella son los que más tienen y viceversa. La brecha entre los más ricos y el resto se acrecienta.
Así que, a todos esos a los que me refería, cuidado con lo que se desea, no vaya a ser que suceda.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Sep 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Yo no sé quién son estos dos, pero me piden un segarro por la calle y no me sorprendería.
> 
> No entiendo mucho, pero dan una imagen así como de abstinencia.



A tipo fijoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## shurfer (10 Sep 2022)

cujo dijo:


> Ojo q todas las hipotecas a tipo fijo tienen una cláusula q se modifica el tipo si el precio del dinero oficial difiere en demasía del contratado.
> Vamos q si en euribor sube por encima del 5% se revisan todos los tipos "fijos"
> Leed , leed la letra pequeña de vuestra hipoteca



No sé si has contratado una hipoteca al tipo fijo en los últimos años, pero ese comentario que dejas caer con tanta maldad es mentira.

Os recuerdo que desde hace unos años es necesario que el que contrata una hipoteca pase por el notario dos veces, una para firmar y otra para revisar los términos y condiciones del crédito junto al notario de tal modo que la persona que lo contrata es totalmente consciente de dónde se mete (te aseguro que el notario prácticamente te hace un examen sobre las condiciones de la hipoteca). Esto se empezó a hacer de este modo para cortar de raíz las posibles prácticas abusivas que antaño podía utilizar la banca. Actualmente YA NO HAY LETRA PEQUEÑA para las hipotecas (ojo que no es así para los productos que colocan como vinculaciones).

Creo que te refieres a la "cláusula de compensación por riesgo de tipo de interés". Pero eso es para casos concretos en los que puede existir una amortización anticipada total o parcial y el banco entiende que "va a dejar de ganar dinero que le corresponde". Pongamos que si por mi hipoteca fija el banco tiene pensado percibir 18.000€ en intereses durante los 30 años de duración del préstamo y finalmente liquido el préstamo en 20 años pagando sólo unos 15.000€ de interés, el banco me puede reclamar un porcentaje (y pequeño) de esos 3.000€ que va a dejar de ingresar. Es una explicación "muy a bulto", el cálculo es bastante más complejo (una puta locura) teniendo en cuenta la diferencia entre los IRS (Interes Rate Swaps) en apertura y cancelación y los tipos de interés en los momentos de apertura y cancelación y que el banco incurra en una pérdida financiera. Dejo este artículo donde lo explican muy bien y con ejemplo incluído. Es una de las cosas que te "resumen" en el notario cuando vas dos veces.



Archimanguina dijo:


> y luego si baja, seguro que te quedas un par de años igual...no saben los bancos ni ná.



"Los bancos no saben ni ná." No vas mal encaminado. Si nos retrotraemos unos años en el mercado de las hipotecas, cuando se empezaron a popularizar las hipotecas a tipo fijo también se popularizaron las llamadas "vinculaciones". El banco no puede cambiar el tipo de interés una vez está la hipoteca inscrita en el registro de la propiedad. pero sí que puede encarecer los precios de las vinculaciones necesarias para lograr la máxima bonificación de la hipoteca. Las vinculaciones más típicas suelen ser:

Nómina: Pueden subir las comisiones, el banco lo tiene fácil.

Seguro del hogar: Pueden subirle el precio y ganar más márgen, el banco lo tiene aún más fácil.

Seguro de préstamo: como cada año eres más viejo, tu riesgo de fallecer es mayor, con lo que pase lo que pase cada año es más caro. Este en concreto es un producto especial, porque es el "factor variable y que sólo puede subir" dentro de las hipotecas fijas. Da lo mismo que cada año debas "algo menos", el coste de estos seguros por edad suele superarse cada año. Todo esto hablando de la modalidad TAR (Temporal Anual Renovable).
El único modo de evitar que te suban cada año el precio del seguro de préstamo es contratarlo para toda la vida del préstamo y pagarlo en una única vez cuando eres joven, lozano y te hacen un buen precio (porque son caros de cojones) o meterlo en el préstamo (PUF o prima única financiada) y pagarlo dentro de la hipoteca. Este es de las vinculaciones la que la gente suele desvincularse antes porque llega un punto en el que no suele compensar lo poco que te bonifica y lo mucho que va a empezar a costar (más de 1000€ anuales en algunos casos).


----------



## coscorron (10 Sep 2022)

teperico dijo:


> hipoteca variable? Que clase de subnormal se apunta a eso?



Euribor `+0,37 firmada en 2008 ... He estado disfrutando de intereses a cero practicamente cinco años y tengo la hipoteca practicamente pagada a base de amortizaciones anuales que eran practicamente la cantidad que pagaba por intereses en 2009 cuando se puso el euribor por encima del 5%. Hace unos dias amortice 10.000, el 1 de Enero amortizare lo mismo y me quedarán unos ocho mil euros para amortizar en 2024. No se trata de intereses fijos o variables se trata de pagar lo menos al banco ,y durante mucho tiempo eso ha sido intereses variables, y de aprovechar tus opciones, en mi caso la deducción del 15 % en el IRPF que hace que todos los años amortice como mucho 18000 euros (solo te puedes amortizar 9000 pavos por hipotecado).


----------



## Faldo (10 Sep 2022)

Habrá que esperar en el cómputo global de una hipoteca de 30 años si te ha salido mejor fija vs variable. Los que se pillaron variable cuando los farloperos esos recomendaban fija, llevarían ya ahorrado un buen pico de intereses. Podemos estar 3 o 4 años con intereses altos y luego pasar un lustro más con intereses bajos. 

Otra cosas es que te pillases la hipoteca al límite de tu capacidad de endeudamiento y culaquier subida te hace polvo.


----------



## Chorche (10 Sep 2022)

El concepto del dinero como algo que siempre vale lo mismo es falso .
Si te han dejado 200.000 € y hay una inflación del 10% quiere decir que tú euro de ahora son 0,9 euros de antes. Ellos te han dejado euros de antes así a devolver: 200.000/0,9= 220.000 Eypos.


----------



## teperico (10 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Euribor `+0,37 firmada en 2008 ... He estado disfrutando de intereses a cero practicamente cinco años y tengo la hipoteca practicamente pagada a base de amortizaciones anuales que eran practicamente la cantidad que pagaba por intereses en 2009 cuando se puso el euribor por encima del 5%. Hace unos dias amortice 10.000, el 1 de Enero amortizare lo mismo y me quedarán unos ocho mil euros para amortizar en 2024. No se trata de intereses fijos o variables se trata de pagar lo menos al banco ,y durante mucho tiempo eso ha sido intereses variables, y de aprovechar tus opciones, en mi caso la deducción del 15 % en el IRPF que hace que todos los años amortice como mucho 18000 euros (solo te puedes amortizar 9000 pavos por hipotecado).



Has tenido suerte, eso es todo. Igual que el que pilla una tendencia alcista, que se cree el rey del mambo y luego se pega la hostia del siglo al girarse. Tener una hipoteca variable es jugarse mucho, casi de locos. Es lo que hizo rebentar todo en 2007... Parece que no aprendemos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Sep 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo siempre digo lo mismo. Yo me alegro de que suban los tipos y el Euribor. Cuando mas mejor.
> 
> Y como siempre digo: no me alegro del sufrimiento ajeno. Pero a mi que tengo ahorros para comprar a tocateja (o con muy poca hipoteca), me compensa. Y la verdad creo que mi alegria es tan respetable como la alegria de los que compraron hace años y hoy dia me quieren vender su piso en 100k mas.
> 
> Nunca llueve al gusto de todos.



Yo tengo hipoteca a tipo fijo. Y como yo muchos de los que han comprado en estos últimos años. Con una inflación del 10 % los ahorros están perdiendo en el banco o en el colchón de un orden del -10 % anual.

Si consigues que el banco te pague un 2 % de interés "solo" pierdes un 8 %.

Evidentemente tampoco espero una inflación del 10 % anual por mucho tiempo, seguramente el 2023 ya será mucho mas baja. Igualmente venimos de interés muy bajos mucho tiempo, por lo que es fácil que el euribor se quede en el entorno del 2-4 % durante un tiempo.

¿bajara la vivienda? Yo lo que se es que el precio de los materiales se ha encarecido bastante, por lo que la vivienda nueva no puede bajar mucho de precio, si no se venden pues no se construirán viviendas, por lo que bajara la oferta y se mantendrá el precio. Se esta construyendo bastante, pero ni de coña al nivel de la burbuja









Los visados de obra nueva se ralentizan en los cuatro primeros meses del año


La construcción de vivienda nueva crece un 6% respecto a 2021, pero ya desciende respecto a 2019 después de un abril en que los visados han caído con fuerza. El alza de los precios de los materiales está ya impactando en la actividad.




www.ejeprime.com




*Los visados de obra nueva se ralentizan en los cuatro primeros meses del año*
La construcción de vivienda nueva crece un 6% respecto a 2021, pero ya desciende respecto a 2019 después de un abril en que los visados han caído con fuerza. El alza de los precios de los materiales está ya impactando en la actividad.

Mas en la noticia
"


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (10 Sep 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo siempre digo lo mismo. Yo me alegro de que suban los tipos y el Euribor. Cuando mas mejor.
> 
> Y como siempre digo: no me alegro del sufrimiento ajeno. Pero a mi que tengo ahorros para comprar a tocateja (o con muy poca hipoteca), me compensa. Y la verdad creo que mi alegria es tan respetable como la alegria de los que compraron hace años y hoy dia me quieren vender su piso en 100k mas.
> 
> Nunca llueve al gusto de todos.



Yo tengo hipoteca a tipo fijo. Y como yo muchos de los que han comprado en estos últimos años. Con una inflación del 10 % los ahorros están perdiendo en el banco o en el colchón de un orden del -10 % anual.

Si consigues que el banco te pague un 2 % de interés "solo" pierdes un 8 %.

Evidentemente tampoco espero una inflación del 10 % anual por mucho tiempo, seguramente el 2023 ya será mucho mas baja. Igualmente venimos de interés muy bajos mucho tiempo, por lo que es fácil que el euribor se quede en el entorno del 2-4 % durante un tiempo.

¿bajara la vivienda? Yo lo que se es que el precio de los materiales se ha encarecido bastante, por lo que la vivienda nueva no puede bajar mucho de precio, si no se venden pues no se construirán viviendas, por lo que bajara la oferta y se mantendrá el precio. Se esta construyendo bastante, pero ni de coña al nivel de la burbuja









Los visados de obra nueva se ralentizan en los cuatro primeros meses del año


La construcción de vivienda nueva crece un 6% respecto a 2021, pero ya desciende respecto a 2019 después de un abril en que los visados han caído con fuerza. El alza de los precios de los materiales está ya impactando en la actividad.




www.ejeprime.com




*Los visados de obra nueva se ralentizan en los cuatro primeros meses del año*
La construcción de vivienda nueva crece un 6% respecto a 2021, pero ya desciende respecto a 2019 después de un abril en que los visados han caído con fuerza. El alza de los precios de los materiales está ya impactando en la actividad.

Mas en la noticia
"


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (10 Sep 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Yo tengo hipoteca a tipo fijo. Y como yo muchos de los que han comprado en estos últimos años. Con una inflación del 10 % los ahorros están perdiendo en el banco o en el colchón de un orden del -10 % anual.
> 
> Si consigues que el banco te pague un 2 % de interés "solo" pierdes un 8 %.
> 
> ...



¿Y la demanda? ¿Es la misma que en la epoca de la burbuja? Porque si la demanda es tambien menor, lo de que se mantendrá el precio yo no lo daría por seguro. Es más, ya hay agentes que hablan de bajadas en 2023, no muy fuertes, pero hace 3 meses decían que los precios se iban a mantener.

Se asume que la burbuja explotó por una caida de demanda, no por un exceso de oferta (aunque algo influiría). Logicamente si hay exceso de oferta, los precios bajan más. En la zona donde yo vivo hubo promociones hasta 2008 (hablo de entrega de llaves), luego alguna suelta en 2010 y ya no hubo más construccion hasta 2018. Pues bien, los precios se fueron al guano igualmente.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (10 Sep 2022)

La cofradía del variable se va a tomar por culo y me nutre muchísimo, estos son los mismos hijos de puta que te llamaban mínimo tonto al de la hipoteca fija, ahora piden respeto, y solo puedo decir que me cago en todos tus muertos pisoteados basura humana.


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 Sep 2022)

Jobuk dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho, pero creo que si tienes la hipoteca reciente te afecta mucho más la subida pues los primeros años devuelves más intereses que los siguientes



Claro, obviamente. Al principio debes todo el capital, por eso pagas más interés.

Pero da igual que sea al principio o al cabo de 20 años, porque lo que importa es el capital que te queda por pagar.
Tú puedes llevar 20 años pagando tu hipoteca de Madrid y que aún te queden por pagar 120.000€, mientras que yo en la provincia de Valencia puedo comprar piso por 30.000€ y pagaré muchísimos menos intereses desde el primer día que tú a los 35 años de empezar a pagar.


----------



## anduriña (10 Sep 2022)

shurfer dijo:


> No sé si has contratado una hipoteca al tipo fijo en los últimos años, pero ese comentario que dejas caer con tanta maldad es mentira.
> 
> Os recuerdo que desde hace unos años es necesario que el que contrata una hipoteca pase por el notario dos veces, una para firmar y otra para revisar los términos y condiciones del crédito junto al notario de tal modo que la persona que lo contrata es totalmente consciente de dónde se mete (te aseguro que el notario prácticamente te hace un examen sobre las condiciones de la hipoteca). Esto se empezó a hacer de este modo para cortar de raíz las posibles prácticas abusivas que antaño podía utilizar la banca. Actualmente YA NO HAY LETRA PEQUEÑA para las hipotecas (ojo que no es así para los productos que colocan como vinculaciones).
> 
> ...



Da gusto leer comentarios tan interesantes.

La realidad es que en la Comunidad de Madrid la mitad de los préstamo con garantía hipotecaria en el segundo trimestre de 2022 se hicieron a tipo variable. El tiempo dirá si han acertado o no.


----------



## coscorron (10 Sep 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Has tenido suerte, eso es todo. Igual que el que pilla una tendencia alcista, que se cree el rey del mambo y luego se pega la hostia del siglo al girarse. Tener una hipoteca variable es jugarse mucho, casi de locos. Es lo que hizo rebentar todo en 2007... Parece que no aprendemos.



No fue en absoluto suerte porque en ese momento no había otras opciones,ningun banco ofrecía tipos fijos, igual que pronto tampoco darán opción a contratar a tipo fijo o será un tipo que merecerá la pena arriesgarse a un tipo variable por lo alto.... Digamos que no quedaba otra si quería comprarte la casa. Eso si estuve mirando hipotecas en internet y en los bancos casí un mes hasta que dí con la mía que era una hipóteca avalada por la comunidad de Madrid y que tenía unas condiciones casí las mejores de todo el mercado (cero comisiones, la única vinculación era la nómina en el banco en el momento de constituirla y euribor +0,37). Recuerdo a la gente diciendome que si era gilipollas que todos los bancos eran más o menos lo mismo .. Esa es la cultura financiera que tienes en este país. La inversión más importante para el 80 % de la gente en toda su vida y la despachaban en la primera visita con lo primero que les ofrecen. No se trata de tipo fijo o variable se trata de cultura financiera para tratar de obtener las mejores condiciones que te permita el entorno ... Por ejemplo puedes contratar un tipo variable cuando te interesa e intentar subrogar a fijo en un momento dado ...


----------



## TUTUTÚ (10 Sep 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Yo soy funcionario en excedencia, y una de las cosas que me han hecho seguir en excedencia (la verdad es que curro bastante mas, pero tambien lo gano) es precisamente ver la que viene, y que no se si sera tan intensa como en Grecia, pero que van a recortar lo doy por seguro. La otra vez entre congelaciones, extra y el puto 7% de zapatero fue un pico. A ver cuanto es ahora.



Nunca había habido tanta gente viviendo de los recursos públicos: políticos, asesores, trabajadores públicos y funcionarios y organizaciones que también los captan. Este montaje ha llevado a la deuda pública donde está junto con una economía poco competitiva. Sólo queda un camino y a muchos endeudados sin ahorro les bajaran el salario de forma importante o simplemente se quedarán sin trabajo. Otro factor será que el Estado le meterá mano al ladrillo para recaudar y compensar el ladrillazo del 2008.


----------



## selenio (10 Sep 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> La cofradía del variable se va a tomar por culo y me nutre muchísimo, estos son los mismos hijos de puta que te llamaban mínimo tonto al de la hipoteca fija, ahora piden respeto, y solo puedo decir que me cago en todos tus muertos pisoteados basura humana.



Y la hipoteca fija siempre fue rentable?, cuando yo hice hipoteca variable en 2009 de Euribor + 0,39% ninguna fijas bajaban del 5% a 10 años y facilmente se iban al 7%, despues estuvo el Euribor casi 10 años en negativo, osea que los de la hipoteca fija del 2009, 2010, etc al 5%, 7% hicieron el moñas.

Las hipotecas fijas que suelen ser a menos tiempo con mas comisiones de amortizacion han tenido su momento los ultimos 3 años, ahora hay ya pocas que merezcan la pena, y no he visto ninguna a 30 años ultimamente.

Y otra, siempre se tiene la oportunidad de cambio de hipoteca mediante subrogacion.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Sep 2022)

Y lo de pedir un prestamo personal para cancelar la hipoteca...¿a partir de que cifra empieza a ser rentable?...cuando me llega la factura del seguro del hogar o de vida...se me abren las carnes...


----------



## Alfa555 (10 Sep 2022)

Pues yo tengo dos cipotecas ...vivo al límite.

Tendre que amortizar una si la cosa se pone jodida de aquí a septiembre que toca revisión.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (10 Sep 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Yo no sé quién son estos dos, pero me piden un segarro por la calle y no me sorprendería.
> 
> No entiendo mucho, pero dan una imagen así como de abstinencia.



Un 2.008 diciendo que no conoce a los mesías del tipo fijo.

En qué se está convirtiendo esto.


----------



## Miomio (10 Sep 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Me temo que no entiendes el termino "no tiene arreglo"
> 
> La inflacion se ha generado ARTIFICIALMENTE sancionando a RUSIA . Mientras no se terminen las sanciones y bloqueos a ese pais, es imposible que baje la inflacion
> 
> ...



Viene de antes y de imprimir billetitos como si no hubiese un mañana a cuenta del covid. 

De imprimir billetes, de muchas de las medidas tomadas en la pandemia y finalmente de las autosanciones energéticas.


----------



## Miomio (10 Sep 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Lo más sangrante de todo esto es que muchos de los que aquí lee se supone que vivieron con plena conciencia la crisis de 2008. Deberían haber aprendido que la economía es un todo interconectado en el que no puedes escupir al cielo sin que te caiga el gargajo en la cara. Lo vivieron entonces. Pero les pueden las ganas de pataleo y refocilarse como lechones.
> 
> Asfixiar a los que hoy tienen hipotecas (daría lo mismo que fueran los que están de alquiler o de cualquier otra forma) sólo va a servir para que la renta de las familias disminuya, el consumo se desplome, las cuentas de resultados de las empresas se hundan, aumente el paro y... En fin, lo que ya hemos vivido. Empecé a escribir en este foro en 2006. Vi en 2008 a muchos celebrar la ruina de los demás. Y muy poco tiempo después, a muchos de los que se reían, en la ruina por la quiebra de sus negocios o el cierre de las empresas en las que trabajaban. Siempre pensando que el mal nunca les iba a tocar.
> 
> El mal cuajo del español es impermeable a cualquier aprendizaje, por muy reciente que sea.



A ver, realmente los que tengan problemas y se asfixien por la cuota hipotecaria ante la subida de intereses deberían ser muy pocos, más que nada porque:

- Hasta ANTESDEAYER había intereses de un 4-5%. 
Por mucho que hubiese intereses del 2, 1, 0 o incluso -0% durante una temporada, cualquier persona en posición de endeudarse, es decir, casi cualquier adulto de 27 y más años, lo ha debido tener presente y ese sería el cálculo de referencia del típico 'por mucho que suba' en el caso de haber optado por variable. 
Es decir, lo normal es que las personas que contrataron variable hiciesen un cálculo sobre ese interés y viesen que aún seguían pudiendo pagar. 

- Muchas hipotecas han sido amortizadas o les queda tan poco capital por amortizar que realmente tampoco es un cambio dramático ni aunque subiesen 3 puntos más. 

- Muchas hipotecas han sido contratadas a tipo fijo. 

- El acceso al préstamo hipotecario ha sido mucho más astringente en los últimos 10 años: las garantías que se pedían eran mayores, el nivel de ahorro previo requerido también, ya no se concedían hipotecas del 100% o eran una rareza, se comprobaba que no se sobrepasasen un tercio de los ingresos, etc. 



En resumen, es muchísimo menos dramático de lo que lo estáis pintando, a años luz de la situación del 2008, para una inmensa mayoría de hipotecados. 
A los que tengan variable les escocerá (aunque también estuvieron beneficiándose estos últimos años) pero una subida tampoco les va a suponer incurrir en impagos a la mayoría menos a 4.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Sep 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Un 2.008 diciendo que no conoce a los mesías del tipo fijo.
> 
> En qué se está convirtiendo esto.



Pues no. Pero ni la más mínima idea. Es la primera referencia a ellos que encuentro en el foro en catorce años... para flipar. Me he quedado a cuadros después de tanto rato por aquí. He visto algunos de sus vídeos para hacerme a la idea.

Vaya par de cracks.

También es cierto que hace muchísimos años que no tengo hipoteca y no me interesan personalmente demasiado las cuestiones hipotecarias más allá del fenómeno ninja, pepito, visillera, animosas, subprime... que tantas risas nos ha proporcionado por aquí.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Sep 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> El panorama es que la oferta tienda a cero.



La compra, la compra tiende a cero.


----------



## Bobesponjista (10 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Como funcionario cipotecado a tipo fijo 2.25-1=1.25 aunque haya inflación con la expectativa de una subida del 3% en enero más un probable ascenso que a ver si sale, DISFRUTO como un niño en un parque de bolas con la subida del euribor y la asfixia del remero. Cuantas más lágrimas y sangre cueste el sudor del remero más satisfecho estoy con mis decisiones vitales y mi posición
> 
> Vivo en un chalet que flipas en la parte VIP de la ciudad con unas vistas para caerse de culo y una cuota que nunca subirá y sí bajará por amortizaciones parciales y todo gracias al buen timing y la asfixia del remero, de ese remero bilioso antifuncis de piso POBRE en bloque colmena



En pisos de esos que repudias también viven funcionarios
Sí tu eres funci yo soy Madonna sin operar


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Sep 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> La compra, la compra tiende a cero.



La compra puede. La demanda para nada tiende a cero.

La demanda puede haberse reducido pero dista mucho de tender a cero. En cambio la oferta (esto es lo curioso) si tiende a cero lenta e inexorablemente. Se sustituye por el aquiler temporal, como manda el NWO.

Lo que está ocurriendo es que "va a comprar su PM" mientras se sigan estás políticas absurdamente ideologizadas y jurídicamente erráticas. En ausencia de esta distorsión, se seguirían comprando vehículos. A menor cuantía, si, seguro.

Ante la inseguridad del futuro, la gran mayoría optamos por simplemente remendar las chatarras mientras se pueda. Sale más barato y menos arriesgado que comprar vehiculos sobrevalorados y llenos de electrónica obsolescente a voluntad del amo.


----------



## Burbujo II (10 Sep 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> La compra puede. La demanda para nada tiende a cero.
> 
> La demanda puede haberse reducido pero dista mucho de tender a cero. En cambio la oferta (esto es lo curioso) si tiende a cero lenta e inexorablemente. Se sustituye por el aquiler temporal, como manda el NWO.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que hay un burbujón de cojones, y ya está.

Todavía quedan 11 días de verano. El aumento de oferta que llevamos del 7% en Madrid desde el 21 de junio puede acabar perfectamente en el 10%.

Eso es un aumento del 3,3% mensual.

O sea, en un par de años de duplicaría el stock, pero es que va más rápido desde septiembre. 

Mismo camino que la burbuja anterior, pero más rápido, y creo que más profundo.


----------



## Jobuk (10 Sep 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Claro, obviamente. Al principio debes todo el capital, por eso pagas más interés.
> 
> Pero da igual que sea al principio o al cabo de 20 años, porque lo que importa es el capital que te queda por pagar.
> Tú puedes llevar 20 años pagando tu hipoteca de Madrid y que aún te queden por pagar 120.000€, mientras que yo en la provincia de Valencia puedo comprar piso por 30.000€ y pagaré muchísimos menos intereses desde el primer día que tú a los 35 años de empezar a pagar.



Gracias pero lo que yo me refiero es una persona que hace 15 años firmo su hipoteca y a día de hoy por ejemplo debe 120.000€ y otra persona que lleva con la hipoteca un año solo y debe igual 120.000€ Los dos a tipo variable , no le subirá más al segundo al ser las cuotas de los primeros años más porcentaje de intereses que de capital ?


----------



## kettlebell (10 Sep 2022)

Aceptar la usura y financiar a los usureros chupopteros se paga.


----------



## terraenxebre (10 Sep 2022)

El problema no es el euribor al 2%, el problema es el gasoil a 2 euros


----------



## ktini (10 Sep 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> El problema no es el euribor al 2%, el problema es el gasoil a 2 euros



Si por mí fuera lo ponía a 5€, menos tráfico de muertos de hambre que deberían usar el transporte público y así bajar la huella de carbono para que no sancionen al estado desde europa


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (10 Sep 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> A ver, realmente los que tengan problemas y se asfixien por la cuota hipotecaria ante la subida de intereses deberían ser muy pocos, más que nada porque:
> 
> - Hasta ANTESDEAYER había intereses de un 4-5%.
> Por mucho que hubiese intereses del 2, 1, 0 o incluso -0% durante una temporada, cualquier persona en posición de endeudarse, es decir, casi cualquier adulto de 27 y más años, lo ha debido tener presente y ese sería el cálculo de referencia del típico 'por mucho que suba' en el caso de haber optado por variable.
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo. Algunos si que hacen cuentas, pero la inmensa mayoria ni saben ni suponen, solo hay que leer a alguno en este hilo. Otro tema es que los que han especulado comprando ahora e inflando precios son menos, y salvo que necesiten liquidez no sacaran los pisos a la venta y no habra tanta oferta... veremos.

Sigo pensando que os que creen que la burbuja explotó por exceso de oferta se equivocan.

Habria que saber cuantos han comprado en 2016 y adelante y se han quedado con variable. (Ese dato no lo tengo). Porque lo que podría tirar de los precios a la baja es la necesidad urgente de vender. Y eso puede ser por subida de tipos (poco probable que cause eso) o por otro monton de causas... (veremos como se comporta el empleo, por ejemplo), la inflacion que no te permita pagar todo a no ser que comas macarrones todos los dias... etc...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Sep 2022)

Pagar a tocateja la auténtica salud.


----------



## queco (10 Sep 2022)

Jobuk dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho, pero creo que si tienes la hipoteca reciente te afecta mucho más la subida pues los primeros años devuelves más intereses que los siguientes



El problema es el capital pendiente. Los intereses se calculan sobre dicho capital.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Sep 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> A ver si los langostos, funcivagos y prejubilados de la telefónica con 50 años y pensión máxima que dominan este pais a golpe de chascarrillo, comentario paleto y carajillo en bar Paco, dejan actuar libremente al mercado inmobiliario y no fuerzan a los peleles que nos gobiernan a mantener artificialmente los precios inflados para poder lucrarse con sus 10 pisos con los que desangran a la base productiva del sistema. Hágase, desínflense, inúndese el mercado con vivienda y bájense los precios.



Eres un iluso si crees que el precio del mercado inmobiliario depende de langostos, prejubilados y funcionarios...

Sospecho que nunca habrá pinchazo de burbuja, a lo sumo un ajuste o rebaja temporal en el tiempo, para que inversores y fondos buitre tengan tiempo de hacer el agosto como en la crisis del 2008, crisis larvada y provocada por políticos y banqueros, no por langostos ni prejubilados.

Ah y como en la anterior crisis, pese a la oferta brutal de viviendas, no habrá ni un solo banco que dé creditos hipotecarios a ningún pepito.


----------



## queco (10 Sep 2022)

Chorche dijo:


> El concepto del dinero como algo que siempre vale lo mismo es falso .
> Si te han dejado 200.000 € y hay una inflación del 10% quiere decir que tú euro de ahora son 0,9 euros de antes. Ellos te han dejado euros de antes así a devolver: 200.000/0,9= 220.000 Eypos.



Es justo al revés. Con la inflación las deudas se diluyen. Tu le sigues debiendo 200.000 al banco, que ahora valen un 10% menos. 
Si no te suben el sueldo de acuerdo con la inflación, te cuesta pagarlo lo mismo. Pero si el sueldo sube, la deuda te cuesta pagarla menos, proporcionalmente a lo que haya subido el sueldo.


----------



## damnit (10 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Cuánto encarece una cipoteca de 250.000 a 30 años del -0,5 al 4%? Diferencial pongamos un 1% o lo que veáis que pueda ser el medio.



Pues mira una muy fácil. Con diferencial del 1% como comentas. Uso una hipoteca de 350k con ahorro aportado de 100k, porque si no no me deja meter los datos

Al 0,5%








Al 4% como dices:











*De 877€ al mes a 1464€ al mes.*


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Sep 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Pues mira una muy fácil. Con diferencial del 1% como comentas. Uso una hipoteca de 350k con ahorro aportado de 100k, porque si no no me deja meter los datos
> 
> Al 0,5%
> 
> ...



Para situarnos en el momento actual, la primera simulación debiera ser con un interés del 0,5% dado que venimos de un euribor -0,50%, la segunda esta bien.

Corrige la primera, por favor, para mayor nutrición.


----------



## damnit (10 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para situarnos en el momento actual, la primera simulación debiera ser con un interés del 0,5% dado que venimos de un euribor -0,50%, la segunda esta bien.
> 
> Corrige la primera, por favor, para mayor nutrición.



tienes razón, me ha bailado el decimal. Ya está corregido

600 merkels de diferencia, fiu fiu


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (10 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para situarnos en el momento actual, la primera simulación debiera ser con un interés del 0,5% dado que venimos de un euribor -0,50%, la segunda esta bien.
> 
> Corrige la primera, por favor, para mayor nutrición.



Solo teneis que aplicar la formula de amortizacion del sistema frances.
No te hacen falta simuladores: C= V / (1-(1/(1+i))^N)/i)


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Sep 2022)

damnit dijo:


> tienes razón, me ha bailado el decimal. Ya está corregido
> 
> 600 merkels de diferencia, fiu fiu



Básicamente se duplica la cuota...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Sep 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Solo teneis que aplicar la formula de amortizacion del sistema frances.
> No te hacen falta simuladores: C= V / (1-(1/(1+i))^N)/i)



Un sábado a estas horas?


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (10 Sep 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Un sábado a estas horas?



excel es tu amigo...


----------



## TUTUTÚ (11 Sep 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Pues mira una muy fácil. Con diferencial del 1% como comentas. Uso una hipoteca de 350k con ahorro aportado de 100k, porque si no no me deja meter los datos
> 
> Al 0,5%
> 
> ...



Y si reduces el plazo de amortización a15 - 20 años, ni te cuento lo que en realidad ha pasado desde el año 2000. Una sobre valoración de activos, principalmente viviendas en todo el mundo.


----------



## Miomio (11 Sep 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Pues mira una muy fácil. Con diferencial del 1% como comentas. Uso una hipoteca de 350k con ahorro aportado de 100k, porque si no no me deja meter los datos
> 
> Al 0,5%
> 
> ...



La hipoteca media debe rondar los 100.000 € (y ya dudo que llegue)


----------



## damnit (11 Sep 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> La hipoteca media debe rondar los 100.000 € (y ya dudo que llegue)



¿hay algún sitio donde se pueda consultar eso?


----------



## Hamtel (11 Sep 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> La hipoteca media debe rondar los 100.000 € (y ya dudo que llegue)



Sí. Por ahí andará. Entre 100 y 120


----------



## CreepyCrawler (11 Sep 2022)

damnit dijo:


> ¿hay algún sitio donde se pueda consultar eso?



Claro! Puedes ver todos los datos en la web del INE (Instituto Nacional de Estadística) INE. Instituto Nacional de Estadística


----------



## Miomio (11 Sep 2022)

damnit dijo:


> ¿hay algún sitio donde se pueda consultar eso?



Pues mira, según la última nota, referida a las hipotecas constituidas en junio, la media es un magro 147.000 € y eso que pone que ha subido un 6% con respecto a la anterior.









INEbase / Industria, energía y construcción /Construcción y vivienda /Estadística de hipotecas / Últimos datos


INE. Instituto Nacional de Estadística. National Statistics Institute. Spanish Statistical Office. El INE elabora y distribuye estadísticas de España. Este servidor contiene: Censos de Poblacón y Viviendas 2001, Información general, Productos de difusión, España en cifras, Datos coyunturales...




www.ine.es





Así que imagínate la media del total de hipotecas del país en vigor, seguro que se puede encontrar, pero ya con sólo ese dato y teniendo teniendo cuenta las subidas de los últimos años; ya podemos deducir que lo más probable es que no alcance los 100.000 € entre que los importes ya no son muy elevados de por si y la amortización de las que lleven bastante tiempo.


----------



## jakemate (11 Sep 2022)

48000 a tipo fijo 1,19 me quedan


----------



## Jobuk (11 Sep 2022)

jakemate dijo:


> 48000 a tipo fijo 1,19 me quedan



Chupao a no ser que se en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Sep 2022)

90.000 eur me quedan a eur+1..letra de 490 eur ahora mismo, revision en enero...¿es grave doctor? ¿me va a doler?


----------



## pocholate (11 Sep 2022)

Durmiendo a pierna suelta con un fijo de 1,20% firmado a principios de año.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Sep 2022)

En un año el euribor edta bajando de nuevo.

La crisis va a ser tan gorda como 2008 y la caida a los infiernos será parecida.

Hipotecas variables.... Quietos todos, aguantad el tiron, en 14 meses vuelta para abajo


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (11 Sep 2022)

La culpa de la subida del euríbor, es de Putin
Si aceptais de buena gana la subida generalizada de todo, conseguiremos frenar entre todos a Putin
La solidaridad de "los pueblos" Europeos, demostrará una vez más, que una Union fuerte y solidaria, puede acabar con cualquiera tipo de asalto a la integridad, y Concordia que a todos los países europeos nos representan
No temáis pues, pues está subida anecdótica de los precios, no es más que un pequeño esfuerzo conjunto, en la lucha de nuestros hermanos ucranianos, contra el despotismo ruso


----------



## josete (11 Sep 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> En un año el euribor edta bajando de nuevo.
> 
> La crisis va a ser tan gorda como 2008 y la caida a los infiernos será parecida.
> 
> Hipotecas variables.... Quietos todos, aguantad el tiron, en 14 meses vuelta para abajo



Creo que estamos al final de un gran ciclo. Inflación, deuda pública excesiva, tipos bajos y devaluación de moneda. ¿China será el nuevo líder mundial ya o tardará aún alguna década más?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Sep 2022)

josete dijo:


> Creo que estamos al final de un gran ciclo. Inflación, deuda pública excesiva, tipos bajos y devaluación de moneda. ¿China será el nuevo líder mundial ya o tardará aún alguna década más?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Pronto el desempleo será un mayor problema que la inflación y las subidas de tipos. No creo que a la inflación le queden más de 6-9 meses...

Son dos años perdidos para los hipotecados variables, pero si salvan el empleo, sobrevivirán.

Yo creo que China ya es de facto una lider mumdial, lok pasa k es silenciosa, le gusta comerciar y no hacer ruido, cono a los de Cobo Calleja o todos los barrios chinos de Europa y USA. Estamos ya jodidos, ya son los capos del mundo.


----------



## josete (11 Sep 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Pronto el desempleo será un mayor problema que la inflación y las subidas de tipos. No creo que a la inflación le queden más de 6-9 meses...
> 
> Son dos años perdidos para los hipotecados variables, pero si salvan el empleo, sobrevivirán.
> 
> Yo creo que China ya es de facto una lider mumdial, lok pasa k es silenciosa, le gusta comerciar y no hacer ruido, cono a los de Cobo Calleja o todos los barrios chinos de Europa y USA. Estamos ya jodidos, ya son los capos del mundo.



Todavía no es líder, para eso tiene que irse a la mierda el dólar y que el yuan pase a ser la principal moneda de reserva mundial.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Sep 2022)

josete dijo:


> Todavía no es líder, para eso tiene que irse a la mierda el dólar y que el yuan pase a ser la principal moneda de reserva mundial.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Es un hecho que quizas no lleguemos a ver tu y yopero los chinos no juegan a eso, les da igual, tienen otros tiempos, sin prisa


----------



## josete (11 Sep 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Es un hecho que quizas no lleguemos a ver tu y yopero los chinos no juegan a eso, les da igual, tienen otros tiempos, sin prisa



O quizás no quieran entrar en un conflicto bélico aún porque no lo ven claro. Yo creo que aún quedan 10-20 años al menos para marcar el camino del mundo. Así que occidente nos seguiremos desangrando con deuda pública disparada, tipos bajos, inflación y devaluaciones de moneda

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Sep 2022)

josete dijo:


> O quizás no quieran entrar en un conflicto bélico aún porque no lo ven claro. Yo creo que aún quedan 10-20 años al menos para marcar el camino del mundo. Así que occidente nos seguiremos desangrando con deuda pública disparada, tipos bajos, inflación y devaluaciones de moneda
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Aun tenemos mucho margen para endeudarnos.

K es un 120%? De deuda de un pais.

Cualquier hipotecado responsable tiene un 300% de deuda sobre su sueldo neto anual, y eso los responsables, y aqui no pasa nada.

El partido es muy largo y nuestra vida muy corta, no lo veremos


----------



## josete (12 Sep 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Aun tenemos mucho margen para endeudarnos.
> 
> K es un 120%? De deuda de un pais.
> 
> ...



Sí, claro que hay margen, mientras occidente tenga el control del sistema monetario. Si el yuan pasara a ser la moneda de reserva se acababa ya. Desde luego está claro ya para todo el mundo que el rublo no va a ser la moneda de reserva. China y EEUU se están midiendo constantemente en tecnología y en poder militar porque se están disputando la hegemonía mundial.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## opilano (12 Sep 2022)

Hipoteca fija o variable para regalar pasta al banco, mes a mes.
Hipotecarse fue, es y será de pobres.


----------



## mstrogoff (15 Sep 2022)

josete dijo:


> Todavía no es líder, para eso tiene que irse a la mierda el dólar y que el yuan pase a ser la principal moneda de reserva mundial.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



O no, los BRICS ya están en comerciar con moneda alternativa, sobre todo Rusia y China. Puede haber un mundo con dos monedas de referencia, incluso varias, en todo caso,,,,de estas dos, una fiada en "por que yo lo digo" y la otra en oro, petroleo, gas,,,,,,Cual crees que ganará??


----------



## josete (15 Sep 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> O no, los BRICS ya están en comerciar con moneda alternativa, sobre todo Rusia y China. Puede haber un mundo con dos monedas de referencia, incluso varias, en todo caso,,,,de estas dos, una fiada en "por que yo lo digo" y la otra en oro, petroleo, gas,,,,,,Cual crees que ganará??



Si con tener una moneda con respaldo energético fuera suficiente ya lo habrían hecho hace tiempo. 

¿Y el dólar por qué ha ganado como moneda de reserva al menos desde la segunda guerra mundial? ¿"porque lo dicen los americanos"? No seamos simplistas, ha sido moneda de reserva porque lo hicieron bien (desde muchos puntos de vista). Si sólo se tiene energía y en otros aspectos se está muy atrás pues no vas a liderar nada. EEUU ha sido número 1 desde la segunda guerra mundial en muchos aspectos muy importantes. China tiene muchas más cosas de valor que Rusia para liderar y en esta historia Rusia va a ser una colonia de China... Y por cierto, me da que China todavía no lo ve claro para liderar el mundo. Aunque creo que tarde o temprano, desafortunadamente, lo liderará. Y digo desafortunadamente porque muchos de los que estáis en contra de occidente, cuando vivamos bajo el liderazgo de la "democrática" China (en unos pocos años, o en 2-3 décadas según vaya la cosa) echaréis de menos vivir bajo el liderazgo de EEUU. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

MVERTOS​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

Pesadilla para los hipotecados. El Euribor se desmadra y supera el 2%


Durmiendo a pierna suelta con un fijo de 1,20% firmado a principios de año.




www.burbuja.info







*Tras la subida de las hipotecas variables, los españoles piden el Nobel de Economía para Silvia Charro y Simón Pére*


*TOCA DISCULPARSE*




Por Kike García


Asumiendo que «es momento de las disculpas, las reparaciones y el reconocimiento de los méritos de los mejores economistas de nuestro tiempo», la sociedad española en su conjunto espera que el Premio Nobel de Economía de este año recaiga sobre Silvia Charro y Simón Pérez, que hace años aconsejaron a todo el mundo contratar hipotecas a tipo fijo en su vídeo viral «¿Por qué las hipotecas fijas son tan convenientes?», publicado el 12 de diciembre de 2017.
En dicho vídeo, donde se les veía muy nerviosos «probablemente a causa de la propia excitación que produce el descubrimiento de nuevos saberes asombrosos», los dos economistas se presentaban como expertos en su terreno y aconsejaban a todos los españoles qué tipo de hipotecas contratar. Dicho vídeo fue tomado a chanza durante años, hasta que desde hace algunas semanas se empezó a advertir de una inminente subida histórica de las hipotecas variables.

*«No supimos escuchar, les dimos las espalda como se da la espalda a aquellos que aventuran un futuro que no podemos o no queremos comprender»*
lamentan ahora los españoles.
«La vivenda está subiendo… ¿y está en?», preguntaba Simón Pérez a su compañera en el famoso vídeo de 2017. «En-en-en en tendencia alcista completamente», contestaba su compañera. Ambas aseveraciones eran ciertas, como se ha demostrado.






«Invertir en, en una, vivienda a tipo fijo es ahorrar. Prácticamente dinero regalado, exactamente» 
decían, completamente desesperados, a aquellos que quisieran escucharlos y que, desgraciadamente, fueron muy pocos.
Las burlas a las que fueron sometidos les llevaron a apartarse de la economía profesional y cayeron, al menos durante unos meses, en una espiral autodestructiva, siendo olvidados por el sector hasta estos días. «La típica historia: la sociedad les vio como a unos locos cuando en realidad eran genios avanzados a su tiempo», reconocen ahora los españoles.
«Son los Vincent Van Gogh de las hipotecas», lamenta la sociedad, que asume que «toca disculparse» y confía en que la valía de esos dos genios de la economía sea finalmente reconocida.​
_Apúntate a nuestro boletín semanal gratuito para recibir una selección de los titulares más significativos de la semana._


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

SI LOS HUBIERAIS HECHO CASO
CON LAS HIPOTECAS A TIPO FIJO
AHORA NO OS VERAIS COMO OS VEIS





*ej lo que hay *


----------



## mstrogoff (16 Sep 2022)

josete dijo:


> Si con tener una moneda con respaldo energético fuera suficiente ya lo habrían hecho hace tiempo.
> 
> ¿Y el dólar por qué ha ganado como moneda de reserva al menos desde la segunda guerra mundial? ¿"porque lo dicen los americanos"? No seamos simplistas, ha sido moneda de reserva porque lo hicieron bien (desde muchos puntos de vista). Si sólo se tiene energía y en otros aspectos se está muy atrás pues no vas a liderar nada. EEUU ha sido número 1 desde la segunda guerra mundial en muchos aspectos muy importantes. China tiene muchas más cosas de valor que Rusia para liderar y en esta historia Rusia va a ser una colonia de China... Y por cierto, me da que China todavía no lo ve claro para liderar el mundo. Aunque creo que tarde o temprano, desafortunadamente, lo liderará. Y digo desafortunadamente porque muchos de los que estáis en contra de occidente, cuando vivamos bajo el liderazgo de la "democrática" China (en unos pocos años, o en 2-3 décadas según vaya la cosa) echaréis de menos vivir bajo el liderazgo de EEUU. Tiempo al tiempo.



Te refieres a las bases americanas en europa??, a la saturacion de su cine??- No te preocupes, cuando seamos bombardeados constantemente por la publicidad china, seremos felices siendo chinos,,,como ahora lo somos siendo jhon vino.

Por cierto, mandan por los tanques y misiles,,y si tienen, o tenían energía. Los vasallos tenemos que seguir comprando su dolar para poder acceder a petroleo y otros, es verdad,,,pero no así para el otro bloque,,,por eso pagamos el precio, participar en una guerra que no nos interesa, por el bien de mister marshall,,,,Y todos los que os poneis huecos como gallinas, para eructar sandeces sobre patrias, dignidad y demás tonterias,,,,,rendis pleitesía y vasallaje sin el menor atisbo de dignidad,,,,Ni unos ni otros, ciudadanos libres en paises libres,,asi se coman insectos y raices,,,


----------



## midelburgo (16 Sep 2022)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> En un año el euribor edta bajando de nuevo.
> 
> La crisis va a ser tan gorda como 2008 y la caida a los infiernos será parecida.
> 
> Hipotecas variables.... Quietos todos, aguantad el tiron, en 14 meses vuelta para abajo



Puede. Pero para lo que va a quedar del euro, las hipotecas se acabaran pagando con un billete y te daran cambios.


----------

